# Oldies



## lilbug

I'm talkin' the REAL oldies, 50s, 60s, 70s...the stuff I grew up listening to...the best music ever!

Post your favs or make a request and I'll find it for you!









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6loto1g849s]&#x202a;Gimme Gimme Good Lovin' - Crazy Elephant&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSjPsSLcMy4]&#x202a;White Plains - My Baby Loves Lovin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfyFI-4ZsaE]&#x202a;The Temptations - Aint Too Proud To Beg&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace




----------



## lilbug

That's a GREAT one Gracie!!!


----------



## lilbug

Sugar Pie Honey Bunch --- Four Tops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0]&#x202a;The four tops - I can't help myself - Live HQ&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s3SNHIH0bs&feature=related]&#x202a;The Temptations Papa Was A Rolling Stone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHstlUiEaos&feature=related]&#x202a;The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Mony, Mony - Tommy James and the Shondells

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVig64dyD-8]&#x202a;Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twh45yX2Kj8&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXfX5nqkXuKCzxKSFBFHhxbw]&#x202a;Sly & the Family Stone - I Want to Take You Higher (Live at Woodstock, 1969)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AapxXRlsdwA]&#x202a;sherry&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEKgYKpEJ3o]&#x202a;The Beatles - Hey Jude (HQ)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug




----------



## Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc&feature=related]&#x202a;Beach Boys - Good Vibrations&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Sweet Cherry Wine -- Tommy James and the Shondells

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARdlyyP8f4A]&#x202a;Tommy James & The Shondells - Sweet Cherry Wine (LIVE)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Good Girls Don't -- The Knack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaELi92uwwc]&#x202a;Knack 1979 Good Girls Don&#39;t&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

This Ol' Heart of Mine -- The Isley Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yiOqTG9Nno]&#x202a;Isley Brothers - This Old Heart Of Mine&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQiwqiPeLGk]&#x202a;Archies - sugar sugar&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Simon Says - 1910 Fruitgum Company

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksR0si3ZloY]&#x202a;1910 Fruitgum Company&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u_OnVhh82E]&#x202a;Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0&feature=related]&#x202a;Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

House of The Rising Sun - The Animals

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk&feature=related]&#x202a;The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Stand By Me - Ben E. King

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWBbEJXnOFk]&#x202a;Ben E King - Stand By Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

My Girl - Temptations

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P1x7Yy9CXI]&#x202a;"My Girl" - The Temptations&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Ooo Baby, Baby - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLOB6B6vMTY]&#x202a;Smokey Robinson and The Miracles: "Ooo Baby Baby"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y&feature=related]&#x202a;Smokey Robinson - The Tracks Of My Tears Live (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO2Y2sGZ1dk]&#x202a;The McCoys Hang On Sloopy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Hang On Sloopy - The McCoys

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO2Y2sGZ1dk]&#x202a;The McCoys Hang On Sloopy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U&feature=related]&#x202a;The Troggs- Wild Thing&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVPJvk4t6SQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Billy Joe Royal - Down in the Boondocks (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

She's Not There - The Zombies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjp0EhQCFM0&feature=related]&#x202a;The Zombies - She&#39;s Not There&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBAsxLKC1Dk]&#x202a;The Beatles-Hippy Hippy Shake&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY5P0Vk9TIM]&#x202a;Lesley Gore - That&#39;s the way boys are (Re-recorded)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgcy-V6YIuI&feature=related]&#x202a;Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddLpXsu3Mtw]&#x202a;Tavares-Goodnight My Love (Pleasant Dreams)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Owl

rule of thumb-anything after mid-late 90's=lame (except country)


----------



## lilbug

Mr.Owl said:


> rule of thumb-anything after mid-late 90's=lame (except country)



I grew up listening to a lot of country too....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQiJe2YGkzQ&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Tennessee waltz&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y]&#x202a;Patsy Cline "Crazy"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjHJ_snG3RI&feature=related]&#x202a;Who&#39;s Sorry Now-Connie Francis&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc]&#x202a;Roger Miller King Of the Road&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Owl

I really don't want my kids growing up in a generation with music like today's


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTKeo4w7npA]&#x202a;Eddy Arnold sings&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Ne1C3-IG0&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Lynn Anderson - Rose Garden&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro&feature=related]&#x202a;Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad1CMslSfUQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Tammy Wynette - Stand By Your Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHF9itPLUo4]&#x202a;Johnny Cash - I Walk the Line&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhRqDvP-mwM]&#x202a;Waylon Jennings - Mommas Don`t Let Your Babies Grow&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Love the music of the 50's.  What I miss most from the 50's is the ladies all wearing stockings and garter belts.  Now, that's sexy!


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flOvM4Z355A]&#x202a;The Doors - Light My Fire&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klYXLevbgq8]&#x202a;Lemon Pipers Green Tambourine&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8O7NHkrPY]&#x202a;Oliver - Good Morning Starshine / Jean&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Big Black Dog said:


> Love the music of the 50's.  What I miss most from the 50's is the ladies all wearing stockings and garter belts.  Now, that's sexy!



Here ya go...


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH4-tOqLH94]&#x202a;SSgt Barry Sadler, Ballad of the green beret&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E&feature=related]&#x202a;Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk9wH9Tx-_c]&#x202a;ROBIN MCNAMARA- "LAY A LITTLE LOVIN&#39; ON ME"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIwnAs4iwaE&feature=related]&#x202a;Hitchin` A Ride - Vanity Fare&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6H1a7YUac&feature=related]&#x202a;edison lighthouse - Love grows where my rosemary goes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related]&#x202a;DON&#39;T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

OK. Sammy Hagar singing young girl blues. Montrose on guitar.


----------



## lilbug

Douger said:


> OK. Sammy Hagar singing young girl blues. Montrose on guitar.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szm7a98fpvk]&#x202a;Sammy Hagar-Young Girl Blues(Nine On A Ten Scale).&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Here is one with the both of them, but I couldn't find one with Montrose for Young Girl Blues...it would seem from the replieson YT that Hagar went solo from Montrose prior to that song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc]&#x202a;Montrose - Bad Motor Scooter&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk]&#x202a;California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWmbqdmcnM]&#x202a;BROWNSViLLE STATiON Smokin&#39; In The Boys Room (Live Midnight Special)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Good work. I was pretty sure Ronnie sat in on that one. Mighta been Niel Schon ?
I'll call Ronnie for the right answer.


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTO4hvLEH4Q]&#x202a;One Three Dog Night&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Douger said:


> Good work. I was pretty sure Ronnie sat in on that one. Mighta been Niel Schon ?
> I'll call Ronnie for the right answer.



Really??!!  You'll call Ronnie?  Think he'd like to post here and confirm 'in person' so-to-speak.....that'd be great, wouldn't that be a somethin?!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg]&#x202a;Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-_0V0IXEkc]&#x202a;The Sonics - Psycho&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qu8RPvhP-U]&#x202a;FREDDY FENDER "Wasted Days and Wasted Nights"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcHbh6HBDk]&#x202a;Ritchie Valens-Donna&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0]&#x202a;Faron Young - Hello Walls&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkUEUD0B1sg&feature=related]&#x202a;We Belong Together - Ritchie Valens (original demo tape)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ5UQXP0Sj0]&#x202a;Johnny Tillotson - Talk Back Trembling Lips (live appearance)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb_OEaHfWII]&#x202a;Foundations - Build me up Buttercup 1969&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzGx_XzxDeM]&#x202a;Don Williams - Good Ole Boys Like Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg&feature=related]&#x202a;The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rktW3byqdOs&feature=related]&#x202a;Don Williams -- I Believe In You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr6S4aCJ2X4&feature=related]&#x202a;Bread - Baby I&#39;m-a Want You (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

Ollie and I are probably the only two who will remember this one - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJdkCs5RdQg]&#x202a;Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You Say?"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

I'm likely the only one on board who sang this song when it was popular:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVEVQkSYP9g]&#x202a;Would You Rather Be a Colonel With An Eagle On Your Shoulder&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

And I dedicate this to the OP for starting this thread - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wHixgp2RE]&#x202a;Chicago - Feeling Stronger Every Day&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-by5e4saI]&#x202a;Big Bopper - Chantilly Lace&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

I guarantee - no one will remember this...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE2kQe0PghU]&#x202a;Back When My Hair Was Short - Gunhill Road - 1973&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

> Hurricane Smith - "Oh Babe, What Would You





> Ollie and I are probably the only two who will remember this one -



I sure do remember that one!  But....I wouldn't have remembered it if you had posted it!  Thanks!


----------



## lilbug

> Would You Rather Be a Colonel With An Eagle On Your Shoulder



Ha!  Yep, that's the first time I've heard that one!  

Some great tunes you've posted!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVGM86XIilw&feature=related]&#x202a;Buddy Holly & His Crickets "That&#39;ll Be The Day" on The Ed Sullivan Show&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

One of a kind....Janis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM]&#x202a;Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQDakdp5WZ0&feature=related]&#x202a;Joe Cocker Live in 1969&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaKnRUfh_5I]&#x202a;Black Magic Woman by Santana&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuYd0GzMjs]&#x202a;Johnny Angel - Shelly Fabares&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3fPtQD-DR0&feature=related]&#x202a;Crystals - He&#39;s A Rebel (Magic 1965 clip) [HD video]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-lF10HMjdw&feature=related]&#x202a;Gary Lewis & The Playboys - This Diamond Ring [HD video]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ki_osW5RsA&feature=related]&#x202a;Dion - Abraham, Martin And John (so great!)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE]&#x202a;Harry Nilsson - Everybody&#39;s Talkin&#39; (1969)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GvfIx_-Xm4]&#x202a;Amos Milburn Chicken Shack Boogie&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWXfs2BaLLU&feature=related]&#x202a;Big Joe Turner - Honey Hush&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jmAPBsnM78&feature=related]&#x202a;Bill Haley & His Comets ( Crazy Man, Crazy - 1954 ).mpg&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sg9XI7bYrA&feature=related]&#x202a;Buddy Holly & His Crickets - Oh Boy!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rws_7mLTqj8]&#x202a;Bull Moose Jackson - Big Ten Inch&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OhqE_BUEDg]&#x202a;Charlie Feathers - One Hand Loose&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Wow!  Those are great Blodwyn!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Another one from Bill Haley that I bet Most forgot he ever did.

I have the 45............



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oor8fvAMUIE]&#x202a;BILL HALEY ~ TEN LITTLE INDIANS ~ 1954&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Thought I'd start your day off with this wonderful classic....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg]&#x202a;Louis Armstrong - what a wonderful world&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKlXFElHjxo]&#x202a;MAMAS AND PAPAS Monday Monday&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RptJaOrZew&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Lesley Gore - (Rare clip) Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aSFoY3W3NM]&#x202a;To Sir With Love&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Petula Clark - Downtown&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

Freakin LOVE Conway Twitty and LOVE this song, he just sings with his heart man:

Conway Twitty- It's Only Make Believe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny2yqpCKDkc]&#x202a;Conway Twitty- It&#39;s Only Make Believe **WITH LYRICS**&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]



,


----------



## lilbug

Okay, I gotta get to work.  I'l try to pop in and post a few later.  Please, post some of your favorites!


----------



## lilbug

> Freakin LOVE Conway Twitty and LOVE this song, he just sings with his heart man:
> 
> Conway Twitty- It's Only Make Believe




Love that song too...don't think he ever did a bad song!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Marie888

Use to love this one too.. oldieeeeeeeee.  Man his voice is high, lol and he just belts it!

Robert John "Sad Eyes" 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8]&#x202a;Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

lilbug said:


> Okay, I gotta get to work.  I'l try to pop in and post a few later.  Please, post some of your favorites!



Thanks for the thread and have a good day!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jr9hPbYmBo]&#x202a;New Seekers - I&#39;d Like ToTeach The World To Sing&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9HMQDlt_zc&feature=related]&#x202a;JONI MITCHELL Both Sides Now ( Miles of Aisles )&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ7rrszpJlI]&#x202a;JUDY COLLINS, STEPHEN STILLS & GRAHAM NASH - "Someday Soon"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

'Both Sides Now'....memory from junior high school choir...a million years ago!


----------



## lilbug

Another one of a kind....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_n_P40sEaM]&#x202a;Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe [Live]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Another.....one of a kind.  This is absolutely my most favorite of his performances...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CMlYVu9J4g]&#x202a;Elvis Presley - If I Can Dream&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idS9P2OeYLU]&#x202a;The Easybeats - Friday On My Mind (1967)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

I love that song, Warrior...what a perfect song for a Monday!!


----------



## peach174

I still love it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic]&#x202a;Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

I liked this one too and I loved the movie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4a_1UhwgFU]&#x202a;Do not forsake me, My Darling. (High Noon)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]



This has always been my most favorite of all time.
I never get tired of it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA&feature=related]&#x202a;Magnificent Seven Theme&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4Wksh2ceoA]&#x202a;Caveman&#39;s drum&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ8k6fVe25k]&#x202a;Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

This one is for Ernie and Me
Love the way the music flows through the speakers.
This is a live original version. 
Ya got really tired at the end of this one, when you were dancing to it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4&feature=related]&#x202a;Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida (LIVE-ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD Sound&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WybIhLJjlTY]&#x202a;The Youngbloods - Get Together&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec

A two hit wonder group from my home town. The Cyrkle was named in honor of Easton PA's downtown Circle.. Why you ask? Haven't _a clue._ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9aHrgtf2zY&feature=related]&#x202a;Red Rubber Ball by Cyrkle on 1966 Columbia 45.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

I remember when they did keggers at Lafayette college.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmNKCaOeZk&feature=related]&#x202a;The Cyrkle "Turn Down Day"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Wonder whatever happened to these boys?

Engineers, now retired, would be my guess.


----------



## lilbug

> This one is for Ernie and Me
> Love the way the music flows through the speakers.
> This is a live original version.
> Ya got really tired at the end of this one, when you were dancing to it.



The bands/DJ played this at EVERY school dance I attended, that and Wipe Out.


----------



## lilbug

Okay gals, break out the hair brushes...I know I wasn't the only one who used it as a mic and sang along to this song! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDPjYZxi0n8]&#x202a;The Supremes At Hollywood Palace "Stop In The Name Of Love"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

No collection of oldies would be complete without the greatest rock and roll song of all time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_VbImuG71M]&#x202a;The Rolling Stones Satisfaction (rare)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Okay...break out the tissues...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g]&#x202a;Bobby Goldsboro - Honey&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A]&#x202a;J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG_VIcoiCFA]&#x202a;Mark Dinning - Teen angel (1960)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

One of my most favorite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NE6YeZB1Pk]&#x202a;Floyd Cramer - Last Date, Dec &#39;60 - HQ Stereo Dub&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaMuBX4aMmw]&#x202a;Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g]&#x202a;The Young Rascals - Groovin&#39; 1967&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZqSk784Cc]&#x202a;1910 Fruitgum Co. - 1, 2, 3, Redlight [Very Good(-) quality / No mpg4 resolution]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQxO_E2uBTQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Crispian St. Peters -The Pied Piper [Very Good(+) quality] (Live, 1966)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuM2FTq5f1o]&#x202a;Chuck Berry-You Never Can Tell-1964&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
from 1958......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKDIsi5l7uA]&#x202a;Chuck Willis Hang Up My Rock And Roll Shoes 78rpm&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fcY78ab4yo&feature=related]&#x202a;The Coasters - "Charlie Brown"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fUiVJWxEFE]&#x202a;Larry Collins & Joe Maphis - Hurricane&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJn984u4hos]&#x202a;eddie cochran - nervous breakdown&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
the Original Version.......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKEdlSTHjtU]&#x202a;Elmore James - The Sky is Crying&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kooAgqCHGvU&playnext=1&list=PLA10161DCEE0CCE1F]&#x202a;Everly Brothers, Wake up little Suzie&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg&feature=related]&#x202a;The Original Stroll - February 1958&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pklayd2xWg&feature=related]&#x202a;SINCE I DON&#39;T HAVE YOU ~ The Skyliners 1958.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

Great tune - 1971 - and the modern day Libs should LOVE the lyrics.

Great tune. Great man. 

Enjoy - 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlzrNKN3rZI]&#x202a;JOHN LENNON - "GIMME SOME TRUTH" HD&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

I hate to add this - but it's a hell of a job on vocals by the drummer - and Frankie (of course) got all the credit. -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liyiT_DGREA]&#x202a;The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJY96m3lkg]&#x202a;Louis Armstrong - what a wonderful world&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102

Still - one of the most beautiful women on the planet - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G0sOA6hTg0]&#x202a;The Captain & Tenille "LOVE WILL KEEP US TOGETHER"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHnBxIaHAMg&feature=related]&#x202a;Bobby Vinton - Roses Are Red (Shindig! 1964)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBZNTW2BIaQ]&#x202a;Statler Brothers - Flowers On The Wall (Original Stereo)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0NVxohHfRU]&#x202a;THE FENDERMEN MULE SKINNER BLUES SOMA RECORDS&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Gene Vincent had one of the great early Rock Guitarist in his band....Cliff Gallup.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3gxQ1tetAQ]&#x202a;GENE VINCENT - RACE WITH THE DEVIL&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
many think this was the first genuine Rock 'N' Roll Song.....from 1951.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbfnh1oVTk0]&#x202a;Rocket 88 (Original Version) - Ike Turner/Jackie Brenston&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebef68hfJsI]&#x202a;Little Jimmy Dickens - (I Got) A Hole In My Pocket.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EskkrIS9pTs]&#x202a;Funny Way of Laughing---Burl Ives&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU]&#x202a;Carpenters Close To You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA]&#x202a;three dog night&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSep7QJXKlE]&#x202a;Carole King "It&#39;s Too Late"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVXfHZv50Y]&#x202a;Bill Withers - Lean On Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCB9P_XT4KY]&#x202a;BEVERLY BREMERS - "Don&#39;t Say You Don&#39;t Remember" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

From the days when I used to do a late-night Jazz show.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rw0KeodoY4]&#x202a;The John Buzon Trio - Blues In My Heart&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Oh YEAH!  I knew I had the old theme piece around somewhere......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CYQ6YZHMEE]&#x202a;Erskine Hawkins After Hours&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Now talk nice or I'll post a bunch of Edith Piaf!


----------



## George Costanza

lilbug said:


> I'm talkin' the REAL oldies, 50s, 60s, 70s...the stuff I grew up listening to...the best music ever!
> 
> Post your favs or make a request and I'll find it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Gimme Gimme Good Lovin' - Crazy Elephant&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Remember this one?  (1951 - in a movie with the same name in 1957)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caWN1nHF2hA]&#x202a;Jeri Southern - Fire Down Below&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

Or this one - 1957.  A lot of very special memories for me here:  Mammoth Lakes, High Sierras - Marilyn, if you are out there . . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la_i_5sZfwM]&#x202a;Debbie Reynolds - Tammy (1957)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf-d-Ka30EY&feature=fvst]&#x202a;THREE DOG NIGHT- "JOY TO THE WORLD" ( W / LYRICS)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2fbpCUmrTE]&#x202a;HERMAN&#39;S HERMITS-"I&#39;M HENRY VIII, I AM" ( W / LYRICS)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

Haven't had so much fun since the pigs ate my brother . . .


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9G0-4TWwew]&#x202a;The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

I have always felt that this song was the start of the folk song craze that began in the mid-1950's and, to some extent, is still going on:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C-DShN82mc]&#x202a;Harry Belafonte. Matilda&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

Note the reference to the "new land" of Israel:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ5v651bQ1o]&#x202a;Tzena, Tzena, Tzena - The Weavers - (Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs]&#x202a;Patsy Cline -- I Fall To Pieces&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

9 minutes long - but a masterpiece.  Stick around for one of the best endings Brubeck and Desmond ever did.  How High the Moon:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZS2OT4ZrTo]&#x202a;Dave Brubeck Quartet Live At Oberlin College 1953 ~ How High The Moon&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

I could go on all night.  But that's enough for now.


----------



## lilbug

Some great tunes George!  It is addicting!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5teZM7Im2As]&#x202a;Skip A Rope---Henson Cargill&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_kkA0Zb6BY]&#x202a;Connie Smith -- Once A Day&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sUMxj7lmhM&feature=related]&#x202a;Gale Garnett - We&#39;ll Sing In The Sunshine [Excellent(-) quality]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSIGwAY2JBs&feature=related]&#x202a;The Vogues - Five O&#39;clock World&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgz8Qb56xM&feature=related]&#x202a;The Wonders - That Thing You Do&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVHP7jR8_8o]&#x202a;Everly Brothers-Cathy&#39;s Clown (1960) Live HQ&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2C3ZTMwaek]&#x202a;Bobby Vee & The Strangers - Come Back When You Grow Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQstQST1GiM&feature=related]&#x202a;The CASCADES-Rhythm Of the Rain&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Got one of those little blue portable phonographs for Christmas...about the 4th grade...this was my first 45

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0janfcZ8LUw&feature=related]&#x202a;Ricky Nelson - Travelin&#39; Man 1961&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0]&#x202a;Every Mother&#39;s Son - Come On Down To My Boat&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related]&#x202a;The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn0ZJHVH17I&feature=related]&#x202a;Young Girl - Gary Puckett And The Union Gap&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExSAbx2VdT0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExSAbx2VdT0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMT-2LOR6vQ&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMT-2LOR6vQ&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u12xbLeMY6A&feature=related]&#x202a;The Guess Who Clap for the Wolfman (Dutch T.V.)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4iNw1Hvcu8]&#x202a;Blood, Sweat & Tears - Spinning Wheel (single version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3gX47rHGg]&#x202a;The Kinks " Waterloo Sunset&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-5c5o85SGo]&#x202a;Marvin Gaye "Whats Going On" (1971)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

i saw George put this song up earlier.....here is the original....from the same year....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTRfRK0ahYs]&#x202a;The Chords - Sh Boom&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
from 1958.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHvK2utXgPo&playnext=1&list=PL62B32ADAC5BFF2DA]&#x202a;Leroy - Jack Scott&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU2Yb0HcqUs]&#x202a;James Darren - Goodbye Cruel World&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcm6tf-VKA8]&#x202a;Jaycee Hill - Romp Stompin&#39; Boogie&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Del Shannon covered this tune a little later.....this is from 1960.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVyBRdBVCiU]&#x202a;Handyman-Jimmy Jones-original song-1960&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GOYYbiEul0]&#x202a;Joe Jones You talk too much&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi4W3qH4xxs]&#x202a;Joe Maphis - Pickin&#39; And Singin&#39;&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Okay, it was 106 yesterday and expected to hit 109 today...thought this was an appropriate thought for the day...and if it does, I've already promised -- threatened -- to run outside nekkid in it! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyaJnbQfcX8]&#x202a;THE TEMPTATIONS "I WISH IT WOULD RAIN"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0OrTZd5KM0]&#x202a;Go Away Little Girl-Steve Lawrence&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

And this version...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oYrOtdlPsc]&#x202a;Go Away Little Girl Live&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpO7TW0NwqE&feature=related]&#x202a;Heartbeat, It&#39;s a Lovebeat - DeFranco Family&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz285B4sleQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Bobby Sherman - Easy Come, Easy Go&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec

One of the  early R n R favorite tunes that boys tried to sing back when young boys  used to hang out on street corners and sing _a capella._

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7giOrKYIwpQ]&#x202a;Blue Moon-The Marcels-1961&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

editec said:


> One of the  early R n R favorite tunes that boys tried to sing back when young boys  used to hang out on street corners and sing _a capella._
> 
> &#x202a;Blue Moon-The Marcels-1961&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



What a great sing-along tune!  This was my 2nd 45!

ahh...oy....it's stuck in my head now!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysxw7EON5xc]&#x202a;neil diamond red red wine&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2cijNKu9qc]&#x202a;Rock and Roll Heaven&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

the Yardbirds and Aerosmith covered this......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtcVvWRvrIU]&#x202a;Johnny Burnette - The train kept a-rollin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNa5sXYdFhY&feature=related]&#x202a;The Collins Kids - Shortenin&#39; Bread Rock&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
a little Guitar by Les Paul......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKh_Nj1U9V8&feature=related]&#x202a;Guitar Boogie&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgGZCTHKLUw]&#x202a;THE MADDOX BROS. & Rose / Ugly & Slouchy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls2lC7DQFMI]&#x202a;Roy Orbison - Crying (from The Roy Orbison Show)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yBGPo3wko0&feature=related]&#x202a;SCREAMIN&#39; JAY HAWKINS - I PUT A SPELL ON YOU&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Did I hear somebody mention REAL OLD oldies?

Listen and learn whether an aspidestra is an animal, a vegetable or moderate Democrat:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XROMw3Z4e0]&#x202a;Gracie Fields The Biggest Aspidistra In The World 1938&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

HenryBHough said:


> Did I hear somebody mention REAL OLD oldies?
> 
> Listen and learn whether an aspidestra is an animal, a vegetable or moderate Democrat:
> 
> &#x202a;Gracie Fields The Biggest Aspidistra In The World 1938&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



You call that old?

This is old:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vqvq-f-UtU]&#x202a;First sound ever recorded (1860)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5qMGXq_nhU&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Return to Pooh Corner-Disney&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZuvq4Ziw34]&#x202a;Puff The Magic Dragon&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRa4X07jdE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRa4X07jdE[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDh2sYQRpo]&#x202a;Herman&#39;s Hermits - I&#39;m Into Something Good (1965)_HQ&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbLNPwi_r0&feature=related]&#x202a;Peter & Gordon - World Without Love (1965)_HQ&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8]&#x202a;Love potion number 9, The Searchers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJhcGepfG04&feature=related]&#x202a;The Beatles - Obladi Oblada&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKzcJ4ydHb0]&#x202a;Little Richard - Good Golly Miss Molly&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUmIpRB0Fi4]&#x202a;Lloyd Price - Lawdy Miss Clawdy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBiJAxgZFFI&feature=related]&#x202a;"Personality" Lloyd Price&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCPutYaGFlE&feature=related]&#x202a;Lloy Price - Stagger Lee&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5WMh9BAFmM]&#x202a;Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin&#39; On&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAQE-tHjPAc&feature=related]&#x202a;Sam Cooke - Bring It On Home To Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsp4VCbVvn4]&#x202a;Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79CJON8fv6c]&#x202a;Carl Perkins-Blue Suede Shoes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

can't believe you guys went this far and skipped the best of the best

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1oJuwkXr0E]&#x202a;YouTube - The Great Pretender-The Platters(1956)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zuhxfrXocw]&#x202a;Eagles - Take It Easy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRf1Ad_Txsg]&#x202a;Sammy Davis Jnr The Candy Man&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

the Rockabilly Hall Of Fame claims Sid King was the first guy to play Rockabilly around '52.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXclnh4pnFA]&#x202a;Sid King & The Five Strings - Good Rockin&#39; Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw]&#x202a;The Ventures - Walk Don&#39;t Run&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
probably the greatest blues Composer Willie Dixon
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n7pfNNP2EM&feature=related]&#x202a;Willie Dixon - You Shook Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l71pbhqnvNM]&#x202a;Beach Boys-In My Room&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEDqzk6awJQ&feature=related]&#x202a;the Beatles - Twist and Shout&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w05w1XbZTG8]&#x202a;Two Faces Have I - Lou Christie- 1963&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I]&#x202a;Hit the road Jack!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2HkrWkKzZo]&#x202a;Screaming Lord Sutch - Dracula&#39;s Daughter - 1964 45rpm&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8]&#x202a;Love potion number 9, The Searchers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvj9izmONVs&feature=related]&#x202a;Jimmy Gilmer - Sugar Shack (Live)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

and here's what we look like today 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQCaH63tZ5g&feature=related]&#x202a;Joe Terry - At the Hop (Live)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Z_hskvz1M]&#x202a;Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs - Stay&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo&feature=related]&#x202a;The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rYoRaxgOE0&feature=related]&#x202a;Chordettes - Lollipop&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57tK6aQS_H0&feature=related]&#x202a;Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI&feature=related]&#x202a;Five Satins - In the Still of the Night&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3HXy9mGPpI]&#x202a;the Drifters There Goes my Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muu7FxdCG4U]&#x202a;The Contours (Dirty Dancing) - Do you love me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-0upHlWfQ4]&#x202a;Ronettes - Be My baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqgtsai2aKY&feature=related]&#x202a;crystals da doo ron ron&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRjviO8negQ]&#x202a;Dion - Ruby Baby [TV Apperance 1963]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgNnEkzWwt8]&#x202a;THE FLEETWOODS- " MR. BLUE " (W/ LYRICS)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7yh6HFKAMs&feature=related]&#x202a;The Fleetwoods - Come Softly To Me (live appearance)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7giOrKYIwpQ]&#x202a;Blue Moon-The Marcels-1961&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU5zqidlxMQ]&#x202a;The Yardbirds - For Your Love (1965) (Full version)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxqm5KD6eD8]&#x202a;The Animals - I&#39;m Crying [Excellent(-) quality]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnafdOjrIv8]&#x202a;The Chartbusters - She&#39;s The One (1964)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoRLIJJSG4o]&#x202a;The Dave Clark Five - Bits & Pieces - Top Of The Pops (1964)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYbzW-6tvIM]&#x202a;Dusty Springfield - i only want to be with you (V.RARE) 60s&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR-f10Z2iB4]&#x202a;Freddie & The Dreamers - I&#39;m Telling You Now (1966)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sil8LnTsTsw]&#x202a;THE GESTURES - RUN RUN RUN SOMA 60&#39;s GARAGE&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
i believe this group had the first Female Drummer in a Rock Band....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-juca-sFWBU]&#x202a;The Honeycombs - Have I The Right (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXgVlRmziwQ&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Jan and Dean - Little Ol&#39; Lady From Pasadena&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXjbGWivFf4]&#x202a;Mountain Of Love Johnny Rivers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M]&#x202a;the kinks- you really got me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ePPd-EQ19U]&#x202a;The Puppy Song - Harry Nilsson&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LntVoihEaP8]&#x202a;Harry Nilsson - Mr. Bojangles.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISogScYNXA&feature=fvwrel]&#x202a;Nazareth - Love hurts&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bRUf88rbnA]&#x202a;Cliff Richard & The Drifters - Move It (STEREO)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUBTX9kKEo]&#x202a;Baba O&#39;Riley&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

We finally got rain!! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME]&#x202a;"I&#39;m Singing in the rain", Gene Kelly&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrrch43CweU]&#x202a;Dave Clark 5 - Glad all over&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

peach174 said:


> This one is for Ernie and Me
> Love the way the music flows through the speakers.
> This is a live original version.
> Ya got really tired at the end of this one, when you were dancing to it.
> 
> &#x202a;Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida (LIVE-ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD Sound&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Wore the 8 track of that out at Woodstock! Thanks, Angel


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLzgVmgcnWI&feature=related]&#x202a;Hollies - Bus Stop&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMhWQgkZ8c&feature=related]&#x202a;The 5th Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues - 1969&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P2j5YGcuYc&feature=related]&#x202a;OLIVER - JEAN&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8SPVEhZN5E&feature=related]&#x202a;poppy family "which way you goin&#39; billy?"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM&feature=related]&#x202a;Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

*sigh* sweet memory........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I95xCjQe6Jg]&#x202a;Climax-Precious & Few 1972&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZofFpizK04]&#x202a;The Turtles Elenore 1968&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y47G-Wa4qfs]&#x202a;The Ohio Players - Fire&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

lilbug said:


> &#x202a;Hollies - Bus Stop&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Oh yea, I loved this one when it came out and I still love it.


----------



## peach174

Ernie S. said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Ernie and Me
> Love the way the music flows through the speakers.
> This is a live original version.
> Ya got really tired at the end of this one, when you were dancing to it.
> 
> &#x202a;Iron Butterfly - In A Gadda Da Vida (LIVE-ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD Sound&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the 8 track of that out at Woodstock! Thanks, Angel
Click to expand...


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related]&#x202a;A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiwvti7txCM]&#x202a;the barbarians - are you a boy or are you a girl&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo6e6Ch91F0]&#x202a;BEAU BRUMMELS - LAUGH LAUGH&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaYqfI_tCkM]&#x202a;The Byrds - I&#39;ll feel a whole lot better&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-BAwHkwL0]&#x202a;Gary LewIs & the Playboys - Everybody Loves A Clown&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWqnibJckyg&feature=related]&#x202a;The Guess Who- Shakin&#39; All Over (hi qual)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjASypYs_BQ]&#x202a;IAN WHITCOMB sings "You Turn Me On"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4DV-5d6a5g]&#x202a;the kinks all day and all of the night&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n03a7cLf0M]&#x202a;Lies - The Knickerbockers&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o89iKsKw19M]&#x202a;The Lovin&#39; Spoonful - Do You Believe In Magic (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaKJyx_iRU]&#x202a;Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw]&#x202a;Moody Blues - Go Now&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E&feature=related]&#x202a;Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EivR78mrRFE&feature=related]&#x202a;Eric Clapton- Lay Down Sally&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg1BYUkiUB8&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Tom Jones - Delilah (HD)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]&#x202a;Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbc-Q113Gw]&#x202a;Johnny Rivers - The Tracks Of My Tears&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc]&#x202a;Going To The Chapel Of Love- The Dixie Cups&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

This song always reminds me of the days of going to the Slate Lane pool in Levittown and doing cannonballs off the high board and trying to see down the girls bathing suit tops.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtsXEJOlKwU&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Sukiyaki - KYU Sakamoto&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

remember CCR?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4zPEmRufMU]&#x202a;Creedence Clearwater Revival: Cotton Fields&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

Sure do

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]&#x202a;Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Mr Clean said:


> This song always reminds me of the days of going to the Slate Lane pool in Levittown and doing cannonballs off the high board and trying to see down the girls bathing suit tops.
> 
> &#x202a;Sukiyaki - KYU Sakamoto&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube













Levitown. that's where Bill O'Reily grew up. did you know him?


----------



## Harry Dresden

a Band with one of the  great Harp player's and one of the great Guitarists of the 60's......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOaOVAgGIhE]&#x202a;The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Shake Your Money-Maker&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSE_tKlmRXU]&#x202a;The Rolling Stones - Heart Of Stone (Shindig 1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgcmEUvdBl4]&#x202a;The Sir Douglas Quintet - She&#39;s About A Mover&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_j7i_ZVfxw&feature=related]&#x202a;Them - Gloria (Live)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9mQkFpkShg]&#x202a;The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a126NLcEi1o]&#x202a;The Animals - Hey gyp&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZJ6QvBp51g]&#x202a;Blues Magoos - (We Ain&#39;t Got) Nothin&#39; Yet - 45 RPM&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPXnoLAEUSQ]&#x202a;Bobby Fuller I fought the law&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc]&#x202a;Count Five - Psychotic Reaction&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzcqH3bZoJU]&#x202a;Cream - Sweet wine.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL-hWU3z36s&feature=related]&#x202a;Gary & The Hornets - Baby It&#39;s You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoDXzvXxUbc]&#x202a;Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes MFSL Ultra Disc II Audiophile&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4DV-5d6a5g]&#x202a;the kinks all day and all of the night&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJPaj97H24&feature=related]&#x202a;Dont Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pVihntUEVw&feature=related]&#x202a;ELO- Sweet Talking Woman&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkPrKi2jyPg&feature=related]&#x202a;Joaquin & Reese: It Ain&#39;t Me Babe&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MoistTrout

I haven't gone through every post in the thread so this may be a duplicate, but I heard this when I was a kid and thought it was funny. Hopefully I do this right.

&#x202a;Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

Nope, I didn't do it right. lol. But there's the link anyway.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI_LVtatBsU&feature=related]&#x202a;Diamonds - Little Darlin [1957]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

MoistTrout said:


> I haven't gone through every post in the thread so this may be a duplicate, but I heard this when I was a kid and thought it was funny. Hopefully I do this right.
> 
> &#x202a;Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> Nope, I didn't do it right. lol. But there's the link anyway.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh9ZZgDqzAg]&#x202a;Jimmy Soul - If you wanna be happy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## saltshaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_rd8y8A2oE&feature=related]&#x202a;Buddy Guy - First Time I Met The Blues&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## saltshaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz6LbWWqX-g&feature=related]&#x202a;Albert Collins - If trouble was money&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## saltshaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On5372UztI0]&#x202a;roy buchanan - the messiah will come again&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## saltshaker

this video isn't from the time frame but the song is
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1lTXhXTasA&feature=related]&#x202a;Unchained Melody&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## WillowTree

saltshaker said:


> this video isn't from the time frame but the song is
> &#x202a;Unchained Melody&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube​



that's just beautiful.


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JRv6iCCYQo]&#x202a;Jackie DeShannon&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU&feature=related]&#x202a;Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZI0Cxaq20&feature=related]&#x202a;Gale Garnett - We&#39;ll Sing in the Sunshine (1964)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Petula Clark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny_bqH9EfUI&feature=related]&#x202a;Don&#39;t sleep in the subway&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAdTsAKvVTU&feature=related]&#x202a;Dusty Springfield - Wishin & Hopin 1964&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKKHorRUHXM&feature=related]&#x202a;Shirley Ellis - The Name Game [Best quality / Original upload]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlwbhabwl_I&feature=related]&#x202a;Chuck Jackson - Any Day Now (Great clip from 1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcLsk7mVaC8&feature=related]&#x202a;Joe Simon - Woke Up This Morning&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CudHzVi9aU&feature=related]&#x202a;Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten Up [Very Good(-) quality / No mpg4 resolution]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

I never watch this but think of my great-grandmother, Tangwystl Verch Llewellyn!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb0dBVWozRo]&#x202a;Mary Hopkin ~ Knock Knock Who&#39;s There 1970&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


Both Welsh.....

Wish my daughter had inherited her looks.


----------



## lilbug

HenryBHough said:


> I never watch this but think of my great-grandmother, Tangwystl Verch Llewellyn!
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Mary Hopkin ~ Knock Knock Who's There 1970&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> Both Welsh.....
> 
> Wish my daughter had inherited her looks.



Beautiful voice.  Delightful tune!


----------



## saltshaker

LAST MAN STANDING

SOLOMON BURKE and JERRY LEWIS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j1OU9aqq08&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Jerry Lee Lewis Last Man standing DVD&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFD1C4tVIg]&#x202a;Chicago- Saturday in the Park "Live" (1972)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVaqZajq-I]&#x202a;Teach the children well ( with lyrics) - Crosby Stills&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpjs9nEBVOQ]&#x202a;Patches-Dickie Lee-1962&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0N4nyYS5aA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0N4nyYS5aA&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQNhVkPnf8o&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQNhVkPnf8o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoH_1t-KoQE]&#x202a;Mac Davis - Baby, Don't Get Hooked on Me, Sep '72 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEnVOuOOOE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKEnVOuOOOE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBqZs7oGPZQ]&#x202a;David Allan Coe - If that ain&#39;t country&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YamMiqQ0I&feature=related]&#x202a;The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgA4-bLcoN8&feature=related]&#x202a;The Hollies - Carrie Anne&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo&feature=related]&#x202a;Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo&feature=related]&#x202a;Jim Croce - Operator&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i would have never taken you for a david allen coe fan


----------



## lilbug

strollingbones said:


> i would have never taken you for a david allen coe fan



Ha!...I'm just full of surprises, SB!


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDWGKQcQ8zw&feature=related]&#x202a;Doobie Brothers - What a fool believes - 1979&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CoolBreeze

anything by the Platters, the Four Top, the Temptation or the Mills Brother.  You just can't get the good music anymore.  By the way, all grands love the oldies.


----------



## lilbug

With pleasure, coolbreeze!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFo3-ayTWhg]&#x202a;THE MILLS BROTHERS - DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg]&#x202a;Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P1x7Yy9CXI]&#x202a;"My Girl" - The Temptations&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

HUGGY said:


> &#x202a;Doobie Brothers - What a fool believes - 1979&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Love this one!


----------



## SFC Ollie

lilbug said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would have never taken you for a david allen coe fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!...I'm just full of surprises, SB!
Click to expand...


I knew DAC's ex wife Betty Coe. She used to rent an apartment from my folks.


----------



## lilbug

SFC Ollie said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would have never taken you for a david allen coe fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!...I'm just full of surprises, SB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew DAC's ex wife Betty Coe. She used to rent an apartment from my folks.
Click to expand...

b

Boy!  I bet she has some stories!!


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZIYFG1SccQ]&#x202a;Paul & Paula - Hey Paula (1963)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcHbh6HBDk&feature=related]&#x202a;Ritchie Valens-Donna&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwMB2qdUss4]&#x202a;The Hollies - Rockin' Robin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkqhZJTLulQ]&#x202a;Beach Boys Wendy&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUxMupNEno4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUxMupNEno4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok]&#x202a;The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWc8wrMYSII&feature=related]&#x202a;Los Lobos - Come on, Let&#39;s Go&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdT3tn1lWZo]&#x202a;The Cowsills - The Rain, The Park and Other Things.avi&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5OoQadZTPk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5OoQadZTPk[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkypxqxxGTs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkypxqxxGTs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQBKpV9emKc&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQBKpV9emKc&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_QNC6o24E&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_QNC6o24E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AwN1etXtqc&feature=related]&#x202a;Beatles-TWIST N SHOUT!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBEwqQU5s_0]&#x202a;Bobby Freeman - C&#39;Mon And Swim (1964)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb3rbDWO-_A&feature=related]&#x202a;Wah-Watusi-the Orlons-original song-1962&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7CWyDJFR48&feature=related]&#x202a;Blanket On The Ground - Billie Jo Spears - HD STEREO&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3i_t094xqo]&#x202a;Sonny James ( Young Love )&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUryeDLpY_c]&#x202a;Wayne Newton - Danke Schoen (1968).flv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJNlnooz3U]&#x202a;TOMMY ROE- " HOORAY FOR HAZEL "&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCKXxJRgVgc]&#x202a;Tommy Roe - Sweet Pea&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5miIR3Iv6MA&feature=related]&#x202a;Tommy Roe - Sheila&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

the Hollies rocked on this one.......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzksgu-LQ4A]&#x202a;THE HOLLIES - Stop Stop Stop (1969)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNmu3z8XEzw]&#x202a;The Leaves- Hey Joe&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftO9ClIhFAo]&#x202a;Love - My Little Red Book (1966).flv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
some early Garage music.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJR_KGZO4U0]&#x202a;The Music Machine - Talk Talk&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htIMlP422jo&feature=fvst]&#x202a;Time Won't Let Me-The Outsiders&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
once again Butterfield,Bloomfield and Bishop....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO2JAA47Mgk]&#x202a;Work Song - The Butterfield Blues Band&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtOE3Cy-FJI]&#x202a;Paul Revere and the Raiders - Kicks 1966&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
this was 1966.....and this guy was a protest singer.....not well liked by the Right....hear what he says about the Left....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52Oz-54VYw]&#x202a;Phil Ochs -- Love me, I'm a liberal&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U]&#x202a;Question Mark & the Mysterians - 96 Tears&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u07ec1m_bI0&feature=related]&#x202a;Billy Joe Royal - I Knew You When (Shindig 1965)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGgceiEzTDA&feature=related]&#x202a;Billy Joe Royal - Funny How Time Slips Away (Original - 1965.wmv)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-IOGpdrUyA&feature=related]&#x202a;Joe South - You&#39;re The Reason&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg&feature=related]&#x202a;B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S2q24o49qc&feature=related]&#x202a;Johnny Rivers - Poor Side of Town&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGAer6SxkRk]&#x202a;Dion - Runaround Sue&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSepq9-JFhs]&#x202a;MERCY - LOVE CAN MAKE YOU HAPPY - 1969 (greghusby@live.com)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMj7UcjPZ0U&feature=related]&#x202a;Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love in Your Heart&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFMSu8c2qYM&feature=related]&#x202a;Redbone Come And Get Your Love Midnight Special&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qox4uMRcEd4]&#x202a;Glen Campbell - By the Time I Get to Phoenix&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r30Uf_bPRpE]&#x202a;A hundred pounds of clay - Gene McDaniels&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mix3gmzPa0&ob=av3n]&#x202a;Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill (From "Legends of Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll")&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5IABqwVO2U&feature=related]&#x202a;TOM JONES - Green Green Grass Of Home&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwMf1glYHlM]&#x202a;The Jarmels - A Little Bit Of Soap (Original Stereo)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtXmlY4wA1A&feature=related]&#x202a;Billy Bland - Let The Little Girl Dance (Original)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m_aag6IN4Y]&#x202a;Barry Mann - Who Put The Bomp (1961)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulu9y3M5TAs]&#x202a;Midnight Train to Georgia by Gladys Knight & The Pips live Midnight Special 1973&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

The heart and soul of Gladys Knight singing this song has always sent shivers up my spine.


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAp5XcTTBCQ]&#x202a;"This Time" Troy Shondell Official Music Video&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD8siCNo7b4&feature=related]&#x202a;Johnny Burnette - You&#39;re Sixteen&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXY_d3QkWI]&#x202a;snap your fingers - JOE HENDERSON&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeD_6Y3GQc]&#x202a;Beach Boys - Good Vibrations&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv85y08aA2w]&#x202a;THE TURTLES - Happy Together (1967)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok]&#x202a;The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrotsEzgEpg]&#x202a;OOH CHILD by The Five Stairsteps .mp4&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHevX7wh99Q]&#x202a;Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire (American Bandstand)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAA2rGxblLU&feature=fvst]&#x202a;R. Dean Taylor - Indiana Wants Me - *T*O*T*P*1971&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADCIwotmDg&feature=related]&#x202a;The Ronettes - Be My Baby 1965 Live TV Footage&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmZv5ND2YuI&feature=related]&#x202a;LOBO- " ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjPkZvzAOnk&feature=related]&#x202a;MEL CARTER (Live) - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQL3262tjo&feature=related]&#x202a;Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HYlUoBwcBs]&#x202a;American Trilogy (Look Away Dixieland)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQL3262tjo&feature=related]&#x202a;Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEH3uqbpsm8]&#x202a;Johnny Mathis - Chances Are&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbad22CKlB4&feature=fvwrel]&#x202a;Breakin&#39; Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QN6p66AtDc]&#x202a;You&#39;re Having My Baby&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIkUiD8N81k&feature=related]&#x202a;Brian Hyland - Sealed with a kiss 1962&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aht9hcDFyVw]&#x202a;Frank Sinatra My Way&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz2cZx118P0]&#x202a;Dean Martin-Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

Used to love this one..haha


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Jvsbcxunc]&#x202a;Tony Orlando & Dawn sing Knock Three Times&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc]&#x202a;Doris Day - Que Sera Sera&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marie888

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMXAMR28nq0]&#x202a;Donna Fargo - The Happiest Girl In the Whole USA&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VI6IHX5Mw4&feature=related]&#x202a;The Rose - Bette Midler & Wynonna Judd&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

Stashman said:


> &#x202a;Frank Sinatra My Way&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube






Loved that...it always makes me think of Elvis' performance of the same song in 1977.  I remember thinking at the time how ill he looked, how sad it was to see him that way, and later I remember thinking what a prediction this performance became.  He died later that year in August 1977....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5CZuRF9LBE]&#x202a;Elvis Presley Live-My Way(1977)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

lilbug said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Frank Sinatra My Way&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved that...it always makes me think of Elvis' performance of the same song in 1977.  I remember thinking at the time how ill he looked, how sad it was to see him that way, and later I remember thinking what a prediction this performance became.  He died later that year in August 1977....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5CZuRF9LBE]&#x202a;Elvis Presley Live-My Way(1977)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Awesome song and performance. He will always be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A73f2AzKBAY]Ben E. King and The Drifters - This Magic Moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aATtWybSaow&feature=related]The Drifters - Some Kind of Wonderful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqVrNK4uiB4&feature=related]These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEu8DrO9PbY&feature=related]Solomon Burke ~ Cry To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E2wBksA7l4]Rays Silhouettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7jHp7OchP0]ONE TIN SOLDIER / THE ORIGINAL CASTE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc]Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0DqPSF2fyo]Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M&feature=related]Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUD4y74YDik]Peter Paul & Mary - I&#39;m Leaving On A Jet Plane ( 1970 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXY4bZtJaao]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou (w* Lyrics - sound HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haZPPBJC8Ic&NR=1]Linda Ronstadt - You&#39;re No Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0&feature=related]The Hollies - The air that I breathe [1974] Original Version [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related]Looking glass - Brandi you&#39;re a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsCeVdCDqjE&feature=related]Hermans Hermits - I&#39;m Henry The VIII, I Am - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gatIk3z9a7Y&feature=related]Herman&#39;s Hermits - There&#39;s a Kind of Hush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE&feature=related]Manfred mann - Do wah diddy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU&feature=related]Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBOEzZA6YQQ&feature=related]Mello-Kings - Tonite Tonite [1957] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtFCcN1Mgug&feature=related]The Ink Spots - I&#39;ll Be Seeing You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT29X2WB8xQ&feature=related]Patsy Cline & Bobby Lord - Someday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gallagher

This one is certainly an oldie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzq0lw91i18]Lead Belly - Rock Island Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

does a good redux count?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgAlfGZlE2M&feature=player_detailpage]Kentucky Headhunters - Oh Lonesome Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5P6zdlPJ34&feature=player_detailpage]Dwight Yoakam and Buck Owens Streets of Bakersfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jay Black and the Americans - Cara Mia. 1965

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sFy5_kmEi4]Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia - YouTube[/ame]

Jay Black and the Alley Cats - April 2011

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDMKrZKqiuk]Jay Black And The Alley Cats - YouTube[/ame]

And my personal favorite circa 1978

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB-fsboUAFI]Jay Black - Cara Mia - YouTube[/ame]

  

One of the few male singers that can bring me to tears. He can still hold a note for an amazing time without falter.  
*
He's 72!*


----------



## sparky

He's _still _beltin' it out?  wow!


----------



## sparky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1e3pl1kmkOA

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1e3pl1kmkOA?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1e3pl1kmkOA?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B1C4nSUhw8&feature=related]Ray Peterson - Tell Laura I love her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKzurXU0Ewg&feature=related]Bobby Vee - Devil Or Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc]Going To The Chapel Of Love- The Dixie Cups - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiIFmFHWn5c]Foolish little girl - The Shirelles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVVvpW_5vgw]The Beatles - Do You Want To Know A Secret - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Polish Prince - Bobby Vinton - Mr. Lonely

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qna9n4Ba18]Bobby Vinton - Mr. Lonely (Shindig! 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tremeloes - Yellow River

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEs2nFwo-i8]Tremeloes: Yellow River - YouTube[/ame]

The Pentangle - Let No Man Steal Your Thyme (1968)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwT0COKXFMM]Pentangle - Let No Man Steal Your Thyme (1968) - YouTube[/ame]

^^ I know it's an external link but it's a damned good one.  

The Pentangle - House Carpenter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4jXfMEu1YY]Pentangle - House Carpenter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I can't go thru the whole thread but has anyone brought up Purple People Eaters yet?


----------



## tinydancer

Okey dokey I like this thread.

Sing along. Telstar. Lets have some fun.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh mr. v. someone brought him up. what a voice.

OK Dance Party and I was there. John K. I was a teeny bopper doing the "hully gully"  to a tune called Magic Carpet Ride. CHCH.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE]Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8VCGr1V9Dw]Hello Muddah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Leslie Gore - You Don't Own Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQB6ID7hXQc]Lesley Gore You Don't Own Me 1963 - YouTube[/ame]

Lulu - To Sir With Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D46_5m328Bg]Lulu - To Sir With Love [Best quality / Original upload] (Canadian TV) - YouTube[/ame]



SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Muddah - YouTube



I haven't heard this since I was a kid.


----------



## tinydancer

SFC Ollie said:


> Hello Muddah - YouTube



too funny 

Scared more kids off of camp than poison ivy.

Speaking of Poison Ivy. That was a pretty good tune.

I always wanted to be a "hey now" girl.

My boyfriends back and you're gonna be in trouble....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Part 2...............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhAxH0jBHo]Allan Sherman - Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah (New 1964 Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E&feature=related]Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrblFKj314U&feature=related]Please Mr Custer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Young Rascals - Groovin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g]The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967 - YouTube[/ame]

The Buckinghams - Kind of a Drag

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8]The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3XUM9gUG4&feature=related]RUNNING BEAR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqrypsYtHkE&ob=av3n]Give Peace A Chance - John Lennon & Plastic Ono Band - Toronto 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaWaQBxc0aI]John Fred & his Playboys-Judy In Disguise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg&feature=related]The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHCcA1pG35I&feature=related]The Hollies - On A Carousel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycCZX-olchU&feature=related]The Reflections-Just Like Romeo And Juliet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnQONZ1XVJM&feature=related]Connie Stevens - Sixteen Reasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iaf_To1xEe0]The Beatles - Baby It&#39;s You [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEuOkEOX9t8]Linda Scott - I&#39;ve Told Every Little Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J9s50G-veg]Marcie Blane - Bobby&#39;s Girl (STEREO VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Small (Before Rod Stewart) Faces - Itchykoo Park

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJzcF0v1eOE]Small Faces, Itchycoo Park [/ame]

*Small Faces - Tin Soldier*  Can Mariott move or what? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI]SMALL FACES - Tin Soldier (Colour) - YouTube[/ame]

Small Faces - All or Nothing - More for the faces afficionado.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbwgKH2SqoY]ALL OR NOTHING [/ame]

The Faces (After Rod)  - Ooh La La 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--HaFAtC17U]Faces - Ooh La La - YouTube[/ame]

an fyi,

The band named themselves the small faces because they were all really short and then when Rod came along , well he was taller so they changed the name.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P2a6aLDkkM]Smokey Robinson - Being With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgqMW4CHClk&feature=player_detailpage]Randy & The Rainbows - Denise - The Year 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1oJuwkXr0E&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - The Great Pretender-The Platters(1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5_AD9wXuY]The beach boys - Kokomo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIFknAdVvNM&feature=player_detailpage]Brand New Key - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

my gawd the woman can sing>
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICAsimtEsU8&feature=player_detailpage]I can hear music Kathy Troccoli and Beach Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MiQzAo6Cp8]The Archies Sugar Sugar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

the harmony only brothers could do>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y-0nWVdBH4&feature=player_detailpage]Don&#39;t Worry Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB-Tr3WnrKE&feature=player_detailpage]"Those Oldies But Goodies" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0&feature=player_detailpage]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfnCTp3p7U&feature=player_detailpage]Question Mark & the Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSO0uCbG4tw]The Boppers---Who put the bomp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqH3RoptCg8&feature=fvwrel]Dion and The Del-Satins, Dream Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf1op9hgJ9g]Dells - Oh, What A Night (RARE 1969 clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXGoc5VlL10&feature=related]The Chambers Brothers - People Get Ready (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHFv30udcHs&feature=related]Billy Preston - Satisfaction (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU&feature=related]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQG03QX2uYI&feature=related]Adam Faith - Message to Martha (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NGSamson

Sleep Walk and the remakes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0&feature=related]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMJOPno3jWY&feature=related]Brian Setzer - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msq6v1zzZps&feature=fvsr]Joe Satriani - Sleep Walk - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52T2cL1DqwE&feature=related]Jeff Beck - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunT2kP3JL4&feature=related]Bobby Vee : Take Good Care Of My Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwVOlLF9VGQ]Johnny Rivers - Poor Side of Town 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXVUh0t4-_Y]Brian Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka-Dot Bikini (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZTS9H-l5qQ]The Walker Brothers - Make It Easy On Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O1iq3yEqXU&feature=related]Mary Wells - You Beat Me to the Punch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8MHK4EvuRE]The Softones - (Hey There) Lonely Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0xNCe5mrbM&feature=related]The Delfonics - Daddy&#39;s Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6jn1XtM62k]The Crest - Sixteen Candles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

NGSamson said:


> Sleep Walk and the remakes.
> 
> Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube
> 
> Brian Setzer - Sleepwalk - YouTube
> 
> Joe Satriani - Sleep Walk - YouTube
> 
> Jeff Beck - Sleepwalk - YouTube



I liked the first one. the year i was born...


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aiYCuOzmcs&feature=fvst]Temptations - Cloud Nine (Rare clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzksgu-LQ4A]THE HOLLIES - Stop Stop Stop (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSMUtLHPH7Y]Boyce & Hart - I Wonder What She&#39;s Doing Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlcqMLMbVA]Jim Lowe - Green Door (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8MnvyAi6I&feature=related]Marty Robbins - A White Sport Coat And A Pink Carnation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gFOzaSQY6Q&feature=related]Dodie Stevens - Pink Shoe Laces 1959 Oldie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWgyum5fjJc&feature=related]Sweet Nothin&#39;s-Brenda Lee-original song-1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DhevKN-p9k]Step By Step-The Crests-original song-1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmz5hTMRD1M]The Falcons - You&#39;re So Fine - Cool SOUND !! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0IM7Mvg80w]Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons- Can&#39;t Take My Eyes Off You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eKKUNknHoU&feature=related]The Solitaires - Walking Along - 1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaEcxi3tgkc&feature=related]The Earls - Remember Then (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-hgI1aGTtg&feature=related]Curtis Lee - Pretty Little Angele Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhtPWf41lcQ&feature=related]Neil Sedaka - Next Door to an Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ur-zZsMOaU&feature=related]The Fleetwoods - Poor Little Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A73f2AzKBAY]Ben E. King and The Drifters - This Magic Moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-3S-IE3-w0&feature=player_detailpage]Grand Funk Railroad - We&#39;re An American Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll Soul - Grand Funk - YouTube


----------



## sparky

the man never wrote a bum tune Ollie>


Ben E. King - Stand By Me - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hmGQ5SlazJA#t=99s


----------



## sparky

The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## sparky

the king of aloeian>

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7wNM30R2WI&feature=player_detailpage]Santana - She&#39;s Not There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sparky

Samba Pa Ti - Santana (Live in Mexico) - YouTube


----------



## SFC Ollie

Partied with Sly once.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgVOR28iG_o]Sly and the Family Stone - Everyday People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

This is a 'pint of Ben and Jerry's double fudge chocolate, coupla spoons, and your best G/F' kinda song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye_Bh6QimJE]Brenda Lee - Johnny One Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRIbUT6u7Q&feature=related]"Money" - Liza Minnelli, Joel Grey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

sparky said:


> The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5IRI4oHKNU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>



One of my faves.

I can't view any of the you tubes you folks are putting up, but I lived those days so the tunes run thru my head with my own moments. Zombies were awesome.

Yardbirds though were killer.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1c4QZGQw5o]Playmates - Beep Beep (The Little Nash Rambler) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mungo Jerry - In the Summertime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E&feature=related]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime - YouTube[/ame]

And for anyone who has also lost a brother....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc&feature=related]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]

Manfred Mann - Quinn (The Eskimo) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qoyWU_EDDU&feature=related]Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thEKxFNCuT4&feature=related]The Shangri-Las - Shout - YouTube[/ame][/


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfNW0F6nY3k]Bobby Vee - Devil or Angel - 1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dleViv2nc]brandy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

lilbug said:


> I'm talkin' the REAL oldies, 50s, 60s, 70s...the stuff I grew up listening to...the best music ever!
> 
> Post your favs or make a request and I'll find it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#x202a;Gimme Gimme Good Lovin' - Crazy Elephant&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Used in the Pringles' commercial....

Screamin' Jay: I put a spell on you!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orNpH6iyokI]Screamin Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You - YouTube[/ame]



Halloween is comin' !


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4wcNVbYOQ]Lynn Anderson -- Rose Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I'm thinking an oldie but goldie.

I hope this hasn't been posted before because I think I've scrolled thru them all.

Locomotion by Little Eva.


----------



## Sarah G

_Ronnie:_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGp714eaVBk]Ronnie Spector - Don&#39;t Worry Baby - YouTube[/ame]

Great oldies this morning.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y]Hair - Song Hair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## graywolf

Love letters in the Sand.

If its a sin loving you.....Nat King Cole


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mflw8-BZdV0]Bread - Baby I&#39;m A Want You (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_Dirty Water_ - The Standells  

my favorite tune Summer 1966...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8h2gVcDQ9E]The Standells Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_Walk Away Renee_ - The Left Banke

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg]Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_I've Been Loving You Too Long (To Stop Now)_ - Otis Redding

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTi3bRKohQU&feature=fvwrel]Otis Redding - I&#39;ve Been Loving You Too Long (To Stop Now) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_Dark End Of The Street _- The Commitments

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65GfSt75MVc]The Commitments - Dark end of the Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_I Never Loved a Man_ - The Commitments

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzsbWzC69qo"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzsbWzC69qo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

_You Can Leave Your Hat On_ - Joe Cocker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHb5UOQUlTk&feature=related]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Sarah G said:


> _Ronnie:_
> 
> Ronnie Spector - Don't Worry Baby - YouTube
> 
> Great oldies this morning.



If you wouldn't mind I always thought you a gentle soul. So I think you will understand this.

When I first met Ronnie, Genya was promoting her album. Raven had produced it.  Great job well in my mind at the time.

When she told me how he used to beat her, it was unreal. There's this woman that is one of the biggest rock stars well for me growing up.

And she is truly awesome. You really sort of have to meet her to believe her. She is barely 5 feet tall but holy toledo, she is a pack of something. I loved her to death from the first moment I met her.


----------



## tinydancer

oh and I'm listening to Highway song. You have no idea how good this is.


----------



## tinydancer

All night long. Oh this is so good. 

Holy toledo I have to remember that I'm talking to kids. This is from Free


----------



## tinydancer

OK, I am not trying to do this on purpose, but I am trying to make jalepeno jelly with dude likes a lady in the backgound. lord help me.

some one give me some help here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

tinydancer said:


> OK, I am not trying to do this on purpose, but I am trying to make jalepeno jelly with dude likes a lady in the backgound. lord help me.
> 
> some one give me some help here.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf0oXY4nDxE]Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49klxPex-k]Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E]Dion The Wanderer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT-JUj-0bg8]The Platters - Only You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWWT0kwPv4]Lipstick On Your Collar - Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuY4I4TiMCg]Dion - Donna the Prima Donna - MONO.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwZVH0cn3Gk]BILL HALEY & HIS COMETS - &#39;Ten Little Indians&#39; - 1955 78rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCQVpnJNZN4]Ricky Nelson - It's Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hrwJvdPtwI]Ricky Nelson~Poor Little Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mskafka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8]The Guess Who - Undun - YouTube[/ame]

One of Dad's favorite songs.  He played it all the time when I was a lil' one.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax-6U-KaBAY]Bobby Rydell - Wild One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU2w44uU8nY]The Rolling Stones - Heart Of Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfGhXvPjCxk]The Rolling Stones - Play with Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs]Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdoyRkMLA0A"]Johnny Crawford - Your Nose Is Gonna Grow - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

freedombecki said:


> Johnny Crawford - Your Nose Is Gonna Grow - YouTube​



he starred as Mark with Chuck Conners in the Rifleman series


----------



## tinydancer

namvet said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Crawford - Your Nose Is Gonna Grow - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he starred as Mark with Chuck Conners in the Rifleman series
Click to expand...


My fave moment for Conners was in Big Country. Damn he was awesome. 

I digress.

I won't stay in a world without love.


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8tZO97uhyE&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=57&feature=plpp_video]Kansas City-Wilbert Harrison-1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCQVpnJNZN4]Ricky Nelson - It's Late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hrwJvdPtwI]Ricky Nelson~Poor Little Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDKwz6Oeh4g]Merry Clayton - The Shoop Shoop Song (It&#39;s In His Kiss) 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlbGQ0xKZbY]STANDING ON THE CORNER by The Four Lads 1956 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5p6tzBpSGg]Wilson Pickett - In The Midnight Hour (Rare 1965 clip) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lomYIzR7bs]Devoted To You - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLuWciXFcM]Everly Brothers- Wake Up Little Suzie - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## The T

Bo Diddley:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAGoqMZRLB4"]Bo Diddley - Who Do You Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDnqSFYXFs"]Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - You Really Got A Hold On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRdDnrB5kM]Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXNwVnOZ6BU]Don Rich and the Buckaroos - Orange Blossom Special - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg]The Original Stroll - February 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

namvet said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (1957) - YouTube


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IjgZGhHrYY]Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CI-0E_jses&feature=related"]Glenn Miller - In The Mood [High Quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RRXJdERku4]Suspicion-Terry Stafford-original song-1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXfFI8KBTy8]Buddy Holly - Rave on! (1958) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mZ0ApTA-y4]Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda (The Andy Williams Show 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBQvt-t6NcA]John Wayne-That'll Be The Day.VOB - YouTube[/ame]

this​


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk6YDzmqZ0I]buddy holly - That'll Be the Day - The Best of Buddy Holly t - YouTube[/ame]

inspired this​


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KKohj9NcXg"]Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue [Very Good quality] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok&feature=related]The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKEU-KeaoKE]Beach Boys - Good Vibrations - Live, &#39;72-&#39;73 Tour - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54]409-the Beach Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZu5TwRbYiA]Johnny Bond - Hot Rod Lincoln (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_FSicQWimU]Ronnie & The Daytonas - 'Little GTO' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8kBYQVY7hs]JUST LIKE ME - PAUL REVERE AND THE RAIDERS 1966. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2P7WMEUkuo]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEvy8mROAj0]Doobie Brothers | Jesus Is Just Alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st80MOVoi4M]Bachman Turner Overdrive-Roll On Down The Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKvNtAVZyOc]Mott the Hoople - All the Young Dudes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qOM4z77ATI]REO Speedwagon - Roll With The Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTfwcLdP5Xk"]Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8]Fever - Peggy Lee - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gFOzaSQY6Q]Dodie Stevens - Pink Shoe Laces 1959 Oldie - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7wc55oXWf8]Crazy monks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv7r8bikr8o]Mr Tambourine Man - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubBpu3MHmtM]Mott the Hoople - All the Way From Memphis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlAEFaf8X10]Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5D07c0dJuQ]Surfaris Wipe Out video - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j09C8clJaXo]The Chantay&#39;s - Pipeline (Lawrence Welk Show 5/18/63) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crlJVxeahcE]Runaway - Del Shannon - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Kg_Wjjbjs]Dion - Dream Lover - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEllHMWkXEU]Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kat8xKP4PYU]Roger Miller - King Of The Road (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIfu2A0ezq0]Tennessee ernie Ford - 16 Tons - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS3ErDN50Qk]Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John (1961) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdVPD43ln2k]Old Rivers---Walter Brennan - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EJGZt3X6uU]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Ruby "Don&#39;t Take Your Love To Town" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxB42cjHTGg]Johnny Horton The battle of New Orleans lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc]Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX4Flhw0HSA]Ballad of the Green Berets - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g]Amazing Grace - Bagpipes - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo]Soggy Bottom Boys - I&#39;m A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpqWpifOALY]Danny & The Juniors - At The Hop 1958 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXhr7PWS53A]Johnny Rivers - Secret Agent Man (Live, 1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNYbIQBLfbU]The Playmates - Don&#39;t Go Home (Roulette 4072 - 1958) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0]Ben E. King - Stand by me - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Warrior102

Heard this on Sirius "CLASSIC" rock today...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mSmOcmk7uQ]R.E.M. - Orange Crush (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRv-fgfLFTk]The Highwaymen - Michael (Row The Boat Ashore) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bFp-DlVNtk]Sleepwalk - Santo & Johnny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2mujNA7CRk]Ernie K-Doe - Mother In Law (1961) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6IpmmYSXA]Alley Oop - The Hollywood Argyles - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNigDOHz4j0]Ray Stevens - Ahab the Arab - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLyNAgEekOQ]Johnny "Guitar" Watson-A Real Mother For Ya - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmjrTcYMqBM]WITCH DOCTOR (David Seville) 1958 original version - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoTGyWT0Cg]Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## freedombecki

Not sure which version I like the best. Both, I loved. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPoTGyWT0Cg"][/ame]
​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVCcm-SXedk]Unchained Melody with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPDkwzo63s0]Righteous Brothers - (You&#39;re My) Soul And Inspiration [HD video] (Live, 1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rQEbQJx5Bo]Elvis Presley: All Shook Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvoNmBLhVI]Will you still love me tomorrow - The Shirelles - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

A Tribute to Etta James, who passed today

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZXvLsltu2A]At Last-Etta James - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

And a fond farewell to Johnny Otis, who gave us "Hand Jive" He passed yesterday. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQPUtJC_UJI]Johnny Otis - Willie & the Hand Jives - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Synthaholic

I haven't had a hand jive in years.


----------



## freedombecki

lol. Back in the day, the Hand Jive was a continuous line of repetitive hand and elbow movements done to band music in football stadiums to wave the team on to victory. 

Johnny Otis' death announcement

Also, 

Etta James died today


----------



## namvet

freedombecki said:


> A Tribute to Etta James, who passed today
> 
> At Last-Etta James - YouTube​



she was 73


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxuUFjLE0k]Larry Finnegan "Dear One" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50GV5qp4esY]Brook Benton sings "Walk On The Wild Side" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejB1E0vnIA]Burl Ives - A Little Bitty Tear (1962) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADN1lLEp3H0]500 miles - Peter, Paul and Mary [Original Audio] - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Synthaholic

freedombecki said:


> 500 miles - Peter, Paul and Mary [Original Audio] - YouTube​


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3tNylJr7Z4]The Proclaimers 500 Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVCRdTBeYc]The four tops - Baby i need your loving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_EhWmZxVdQ]ON BROADWAY - THE DRIFTERS 1963.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zF7a0wB-Lg]Kate Smith Introduces God Bless America :: Best Quality - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

In 1968, Irving Berlin, who wrote "God bless America" sang it on its 50th Anniversary.

Kate Smith sang his revised "God Bless America," in 1938 (above.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmc-pEyUHTs]Irving Berlin "God Bless America" - The Ed Sullivan Show - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

I didn't know she was around to sing this. but she passed in 86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGC4UenXY_w]Ballad of the Green Beret - Kate Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

namvet said:


> I didn't know she was around to sing this. but she passed in 86
> 
> Ballad of the Green Beret - Kate Smith - YouTube



The song was written in 1966. Thanks. I enjoyed hearing Kate Smith. Used to listen to her at Grandma and Grandpa's house in the 50's. I loved gravel-voiced Jimmy Durante, though, when I was about 4 years old. *sigh*


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVyBRdBVCiU]Handyman-Jimmy Jones-original song-1960 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LDaVG5Syqw]Sammy Johns - Chevy Van - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEH3uqbpsm8]Johnny Mathis - Chances Are - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERW8z8Y6MHk]George Jones - The Race Is On - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUkIkRmUr0Y]Light My Fire - Jose Feliciano (Doors) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkYRPumSU_8]Gene Pitney - 24 Hours From Tulsa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gene Pitney - Liberty Valance (Together For The First Time - James Stewart - John Wayne - in the masterpiece of four-time Academy Award winner John Ford)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TljIfAjx-eI]The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Merle Haggard - Mama Tried

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffHcGlF0xDw]Merle Haggard - Mama Tried - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZpwRCw_wJI]Platters - Twilight Time (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT_08gchS8k]Johnny Mathis & Deniece Williams "Too Much Too Little Too Late" (1978) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znaYWPIM72A]Eli&#39;s Coming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk]Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

SFC Ollie said:


> Eli's Coming - YouTube





Wow.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_opWg9_qI]Up On The Roof, The Drifters 1962 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnyh6i9NvmE]Shambala (1975) - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REZ9u1XHrJw]TOMMY ROE- " EVERYBODY " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7efkkG_Do]Somebody&#39;s Knockin&#39; by Terri Gibbs (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo]The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Everly Brothers - Crying in the Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkh4QKpg5Qk]Everly Brothers - Crying in the Rain[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpqWpifOALY]Danny & The Juniors - At The Hop 1958 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIfuNPbBaaA]Book Of Love by The Monotones - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYKlYA77ZI4]Royal Teens - Short Shorts [Very Good(+) quality] - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMYZBVbifh8]Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons- Walk Like A Man - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G

Be My Be My Baby..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzhbGaCwBzs]Be my baby - The Ronettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Y9JwY8pEk"][/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKwYrvxjOEY]Harve Presnell - "They Call The Wind Maria" - Full HQ Stereo - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuEiwrISIiU]i was born under a wondering star - Lee Marvin - paint your wagon - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c64s6m10XOg]Dion & The Belmonts - Where Or When - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU]Carly Simon - You&#39;re So Vain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHlcW_lKPl4]CAROLE KING You&#39;ve Got A Friend - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G

Cause we danced on the floor in the round..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhy7ZsiR50]Moonwalk - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean - The First Moonwalk King Of Pop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSMW4Gwi0y0]Guess Who-These eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

How come..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeEVqOzQrIg]How Come You Don&#39;t Call Me Anymore-Prince - YouTube[/ame]

Uh huh.


----------



## Sarah G

I can't fight it anymore..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlJy_Cb21Lw]Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (HQ) [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

God speed your love to me..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc&feature=related]Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Never gonna fall for..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNQa7T4kS6w]David Bowie - Modern Love (Official Video) [SHQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrGaoSB0Eus]The Coasters - Along Came Jones - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

And parents loved this one ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ei-G3BQ4e8]Coasters - Yakety Yak (Original) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_cHUGUppk0]David Dundas - Jeans on 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

No, I won't worry, and I won't fret, Ain't no law against it yet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFq4E9XTueY]Cyndi Lauper - She Bop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww&feature=related]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D3udbawA1Q]Situation - Yaz (oo) 1982 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Sarah G

Nice thread, guys.  Catch ya later on.


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oamfaVLuGTU&feature=related]Jessica Simpson - These Boots Are Made For Walking (Dukes Of Hazzard) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV6d154LpXA]CARA MIA PAR JAY BLACK de Gil Allard - YouTube[/ame]

^^ At 72​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pfCFU3Mqww&feature=related]Andrews Sisters&#39; "Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy Of Company B" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Just got done watching Bridesmaids, it's on HBO now but I saw it before.  Some good music in that very funny movie:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM]Wilson Phillips - Hold On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

Goes with my thread under food and whine... yeah....whine.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MiQzAo6Cp8]The Archies Sugar Sugar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Shakin All Over

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPu_5m3QFeQ]Shakin&#39; All Over ~ Johnny Kidd & The Pirates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

I wanna shop around

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqExbp_1sUo]Britney Spears - I&#39;ve Just Begun (Havin&#39; My Fun) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Sarah G said:


> I wanna shop around
> 
> Britney Spears - I've Just Begun (Havin' My Fun) - YouTube



You're in the wrong thread.

Describe Your Sex Life


----------



## Sarah G

Ropey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna shop around
> 
> Britney Spears - I've Just Begun (Havin' My Fun) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in the wrong thread.
> 
> Describe Your Sex Life
Click to expand...


Been there.


----------



## Ropey

Sarah G said:


> Been there.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPLJoexcocI]Oasis - Supersonic (Live from Jools Holland) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E]Billy Joel - Uptown Girl - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0iOEOtSyB0]Billy Joel - She&#39;s Got A Way (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxEPV4kolz0"][/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ]Billy Joel - The Longest Time - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag]Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWu0N0qPeME"][/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3JFEfdK_Ls]Billy Joel - My Life - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bayoubill

meh... Billy Joel sucks...


----------



## freedombecki

bayoubill said:


> meh... Billy Joel sucks...


Pickin' a winner?


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRkHdh5k73A]Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEztjhzBoYo]The Coasters - Searchin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVUcz6wPrCs]Banana Boat song - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfl15c-Kh0]Andy Williams & Antonio Carlos Jobim - Girl From Ipanema - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## sparky

Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man (From "Live At The Royal Albert Hall") - YouTube


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvyOqKhKWQ4]The Chiffons - One Fine Day - 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EoI-6lQFIE]The Contours Do You Love Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pd5FDUaQg]Little Eva The Locomotion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuY4I4TiMCg]Dion - Donna the Prima Donna - MONO.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdRLO5iRPVA]Andy Williams - More(Year 1964)[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fFf0ClVLao]Alley Cat - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euhQqqQJp0s]Poor Little Fool - Ricky Nelson (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3aXM25Y6qg]Dovells - You Can&#39;t Sit Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TPBh3sd29w]connie francis lipstick on your collar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJM7VAB3QiI]The Orlons - "Don&#39;t Hang Up" (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yqsv6h7A44]The Orlons - The Wah Watusi (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6P7g_qz2OU]Woolly Bully-Sam The Sham & Pharaohs. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDV1qbOuP00]The Turtles - It Ain&#39;t Me Babe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0sI6eFarFE]Bobby Fuller Four - I Fought The Law ( And The Law Won) Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5AICDKs7g&ob=av2e]Shocking Blue - Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlFtlSSMB2Q]Alive &#39;N Kickin&#39; - Tighter, Tighter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usl-h5f-8W0]Trouble Man by Marvin Gaye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys]Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LNH27s5ULE]Bachman Turner Overdrive - Roll On Down The Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYD3pkbgnKA]Greenfields - The Brothers Four - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY]The Seekers - I&#39;ll never find another you (1968) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KmKkV3ddAo]Bobby Darin: Splish Splash W/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V-E9cLfMT8]Chordettes - Mr. Sandman (1954 Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdK1wvKAFfg]Perry Como - Catch A Falling Star (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FlQCtg96SQ]The Beatles - Penny Lane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK4pmJQ6zgM]Andy Williams - Moon River (Year 1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnDtxiNwDS8]THE FOUR ACES ~ Love Is a Many Splendored Thing ~ - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOqWF2aU7uU]Dicky Lee - Patches.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK8-gZVkYsk]Mandy 1978 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WweQJCqOFyI]Midnight Blue by Melissa Manchester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB_XDUb_tG0]spike jones i went to your wedding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Colin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgcKhqlFz4Q]ELO, rollover beethoven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDUrv4nULwU]My Fair Lady Soundtrack - 25 I&#39;ve Grown Accustomed to Her Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrK_yeXN5Qw]Doris Day - "Everybody Loves A Lover" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMW5xam4sRo]Undercover Angel - Alan O&#39;Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdopMqrftXs]The Beatles - Let It Be - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzVtrGxGuzI]Pat Boone-Cherry pink and apple blossom white - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjPkZvzAOnk]MEL CARTER (Live) - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6h59S9mPKM]Bioshock 2 Soundtrack - 02 - Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie In The Window - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbUl_E-R91Q]Bobby Hebb "Sunny" (1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m24uUzJgfwQ]Everly Brothers - All I Have To Do Is Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVHP7jR8_8o]Everly Brothers-Cathy&#39;s Clown (1960) Live HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY]Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8]Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl n the world - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnFyVzchqdo]Love Is Blue - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KODZtjOIPg]THOSE WERE THE DAYS MARY HOPKIN - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeWC59FJqGc]Summertime Blues- Eddie Cochran - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEhAXQ5QQzs]Scarborough Fair - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K01YNsa_8m8]Doris Day-Blue Skies - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlSbSKNk9f0]Strangers in The Night - Frank Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro]Can&#39;t Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKluBpEDc3I]Paul Anka - A steel guitar and glass of wine - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqfOzqMvlQ]Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tummy - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvMBxlu62c0]Pigmeat Markham - Here Comes The Judge + The Trial - 1968 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQG8fGXQBYo]The Beatles - Do You Want to Know a Secret - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIkUiD8N81k]Brian Hyland - Sealed with a kiss 1962 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg1di8sGxWc]The Statler Brothers: Flowers on the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqZn4JDjhXg]Johnny Horton - North To Alaska (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NH82EhNX8A]Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt1U2pAvYIg]Burl Ives - A Little Bitty Tear - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLAWlGkV_jc]The Four Aces - Shine On Harvest Moon (1955) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOMgDs96rVU]Raindrops - Dee Clark - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l-AxZIdq4E]Roy Orbison - Crying - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

[youtube]6NUMIOkvHZM[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_-sW4Vktw]Boston-More Than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4lxmJEwiuo]Toto - Rosanna - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlL0jB0j3YA]Chess - One night in Bangkok - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

[youtube]cwqhdRs4jyA[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVJZKb9SCLA]Chris Kenner - I Like It Like That, Parts 1 & 2 (1961) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Emma

[youtube]6FOUqQt3Kg0[/youtube]

[youtube]UCmUhYSr-e4[/youtube]

[youtube]zvw-pA8JhVI[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]wx-8_GI4d2c[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]P9iiO-EVb-A[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]FGVGFfj7POA[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]mzDVaKRApcg[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]59K2kF6o9Tk[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKmLWGfMyU]The Chiffons - One fine day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f9O2omYaIo]The Contours - Do You Love Me ( Now That I Can Dance ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg]The Original Stroll - February 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]tGjXo-3AjCc[/youtube]​ 
RIP Mr. Clark


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUryeDLpY_c]Wayne Newton - Danke Schoen (1968).flv - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g]Bob Marley - One Love - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc0F-fw3tkY]The Lovin&#39; Spoonful - Summer in the City - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCWdCKPtnYE]Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VMSGrY-IlU]Kingston Trio - M.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw]Drunken Sailer - Irish Rovers - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwnkWsvlqQ]PROUD MARY - CREEDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL (SUBTITULADO ESPAÑOL INGLÉS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF_0zun96GE]THE HIGHWAYMEN - COTTONFIELDS - 45RPM 1960 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOH6SzDX3l4]Theme From Mahogany (Do You Know Where You&#39;re Going To) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJnMj2oKfo]My Endless Love - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5h02ZmeB5c]Joe Cocker - up where we belong - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzlM4t0WOxw]the gypsy rover- highwaymen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CX83EQA8dc]The Carpenters - There&#39;s a kind of hush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBMriOspUvA]Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love ( Original ) HQ [ NO CONCERT / NO KARAOKE ] - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

_[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVnMDYSaYA4]ABBA "Chiquitita" - YouTube[/ame]_


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck]Neil Diamond - Solitary Man (Best Quality Sound&Photo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]carpenters -We&#39;ve Only Just Begun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr6S4aCJ2X4]Bread - Baby I&#39;m-a Want You (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqWt49o7R-k]Do You KNow the Way to San Jose by Dionne Warwick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuzc4jgwlT8]Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego - Rockapella - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_trJCGVD1U4]Sixty-Minute Man - Rockapella - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YIcEjcGe6A]Rockapella In Concert - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEJX3IfZK7g]Rockapella "My Girl" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebVROi6lYvU]Rockapella - Dust in the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nI2bVtQ6Kk]Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree (Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

_"Could This Be Magic"_ gave birth to the _Brooklyn Grind,_ which I was tossed out of the _Ocean Plaza Ballroom_ at Myrtle Beach, SC, in 1959 for "dirty dancing" to.   The "grind" was just too much for those southern folks back then.  It seemed like they couldn't believe what they were watching.  

No kidding.  I was dating a North Carolina gal named Sue-Ann who used to say, _"Ah jes don't know about y'all yankee boys!"_  But she loved dancing the grind and climbing into the back seat of my 1950 Ford.  

Myrtle Beach was good liberty!


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir1qiFAkjT4"]This Isn't Love/Pretty Woman--Rockapella - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqPuBKBlvbc]Rockapella &#39;Up on the Roof&#39; & &#39;Wonderful World&#39; 2 13 08 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

[youtube]8y2RHMGqbWk[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]xuUBCF3KKxc[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]i-4AheUl6ls[/youtube]


[youtube]7uG2gYE5KOs[/youtube]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg7DcCI39GY]Roger Miller - Dang me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGekq3Jt5Go]SEND IN THE CLOWNS - Judy Collins - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

Maybe not an _old_ oldie, but it has been nearly 30 years. 

[youtube]eQsM6u0a038[/youtube]

Wow, simply amazing. 

 You just _know_ the next act was watching this, thinking, _'awwww fuck ... '_


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]10 CC - I&#39;m Not In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-DmAh0dObI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-DmAh0dObI[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4VQzsRA4as]All By Myself - Eric Carmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfxCED3okpg&feature=related]WITHOUT YOU (Harry Nilsson) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo&ob=av2e]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ2kgV62ivo]The Rooftop Singers - Walk Right In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3_Q96eJr1k]Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk]PIPELINE - The Chantays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFdenqdQAS4]Eydie Gorme´ "Blame it on the Bossa Nova" (1963) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9l--WWFwMg]"Go Away, Little Girl" Steve Lawrence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOcJDB7kODg"]YOU'RE THE REASON I'M LIVING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG_8vIEGCXk]Ed Ames - My Cup Runneth Over - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

[youtube]uSIy0wq_-8A[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]G5c0K458t7U[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]7b5HXZRQFss[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]71oyAV_m9Vw[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]RDnlU6rPfwY[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]BQaUs5J2wdI[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]YwASii2f5c8[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

Speaking of Freddie: 

[youtube]lSkx34M3XtY[/youtube]



> Even as he was dying, Mercury threw himself into his majestic, operatic  singing. Queen's Brian May recalls that Mercury could hardly walk when  the band recorded "The Show Must Go On" in 1990. "I said, 'Fred, I don't  know if this is going to be possible to sing,' " May says. "And he  went, 'I'll fucking do it, darling' &#8212; vodka down &#8212; and went in and  killed it, completely lacerated that vocal."


----------



## Emma

[youtube]4qHX493bB3U[/youtube]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]BXWvKDSwvls[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnOnrMDr1FE]Peggy Sue Got Married - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAPEfdjvTqE]Dion & The Belmonts I Wonder Why 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5BTYGdNVsw]Dion & The Belmonts - Runaround Sue HD - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## mawlarky

Something a little bit different, Davey Spillage on the Uillleann pipes playing Caoineadh cu chulainn. I have never heard a more earthy sounding instrument.
Must hear!! Davy Spillane - Caoineadh Cu Chulainn Uilleann Pipes.flv - YouTube


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9moZvdUTA]Little Anthony & The Imperials- Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6OLTpVedmw]The Association - Never My Love (1967) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwAjGsuyF2M]Association - Cherish (1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlW4bEjB5A]Feeling Groovy by Paul Simon and Art Garfunkel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trEwDejTKRY]You&#39;ve Got A Friend - Carole King - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbxxkwBQk_o]THE SHIRELLES-WILL U STILL LOVE ME TOMORROW - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTcHT4zpAGs]That&#39;s What Friends Are For - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWvurnpKjE4]THE BEATLES - ALL MY LOVING ( CLOSE YOUR EYES ) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8JULmUlGDA]Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwHrx0r0t2s]Buddy Holly - Oh boy! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nEfuE8Pw4U]Jackie Wilson - Lonely teardrops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JVhbusBDi4]Little Peggy March - I will follow him (best version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ7uXX9K7Sk]The Supremes: You Can&#39;t Hurry Love - Original (Take 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E]Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer ( Official song ) HQ version , Photos / Photoshoots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4]The Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVHAQX5sSaU]Bobby Darin - Dream Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVgSqAwSEI]Up Up and Away - Hot air Balloons - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow]The Trashmen : Surfin&#39; Bird ( 1963 ) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiOtouyBOg]The Ventures - Wipe Out - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8]Love potion number 9, The Searchers - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDh2sYQRpo]Herman&#39;s Hermits - I&#39;m Into Something Good (1965)_HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKci4F9yXE0]Genesis-Not About Us - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ]Petula Clark - Downtown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuTbB-d12A0]Paul Anka - Diana (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kzeCjluvxU]We&#39;ll Sing In The Sunshine- Gale Garnett- 1964 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3pPttrFB-E]Blondie: The Tide Is High (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRbXMWYMNno]Hit me with your best shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU]Bob Seger - Still The Same - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjCoBTzrN9E]Billy Joel- Just the Way You Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nREV8bQJ1MA]Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ]John Denver - Country Roads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU]Vangelis - Chariots of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXpulL9ZXGU]Adiemus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8KWibRvn8Y]Al Hirt Sugar Lips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBiFWoY69cE]Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

The music is in stark contrast to "Moon River" which Henry Mancini also  composed but demonstrates the versatility and genius of the man.  "Baby  Elephant Walk" was featured in the 1962 film "Hatari" scored by Mancini  starring John Wayne.

Man, did I love that music when I was a schoolie.   Poor mom and dad.​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNxpU_ITpMQ]DAVE (BABY) CORTEZ- "THE HAPPY ORGAN" - YouTube[/ame]

WENT ALL THE WAY TO #1 IN 1959. David Cortez Clowney, known by the stage  name Dave "Baby" Cortez (born August 13, 1938, Detroit, Michigan), is  an American pop and R&B organist and pianist.

Clowney made  his first record in 1956 under his own name but it was not until three  years later that he scored a major success using the stage name Dave  "Baby" Cortez. His instrumental, "The Happy Organ" was the first  pop/rock hit to feature the electronic organ as lead instrument​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw]The Ventures - Walk Don&#39;t Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8lD1iq3d_o&feature=related]Rosie & The Originals - Angel Baby (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M]The Shadows - Apache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8]Dick Dale & The Del Tones "Misirlou" 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmnKCE99sYE]THE END OF THE WORLD by Skeeter Davis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqcUSUw_rfU]Brenda Lee - All Alone Am I (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY]The Seekers - I&#39;ll never find another you (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4fdr_4QL5c]Mr.Lonely - Bobby Vinton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UnPzp2lmNk]The Coasters - Charlie Brown - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spsVigJCvNU]Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeT5-lw381E]Dirty Dancing - Hungry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NjbGr2nk2c]Flashdance - Maniac - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFWDGTVYqE8]Footloose - Kenny Loggins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc]Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDyqPRva5o]For Your Love by The Yardbirds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968]Blondie-Call Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY_AlrfB3U0]The Spinners-Working my way back to you - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM]Wilson Phillips - Hold On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqwLjkqj8Gw]I&#39;d Really Love To See You Tonight, Dan & John Ford Coley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-IXJLgRnvs]Orleans - Dance With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMXa0j8ApNE]Peter Frampton - Show Me The Way (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqqVgXPclsE]Just Died in your arms Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfY-L5Cp0-0]The Four Lads - Moments To Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XkbErI_7EU]The Four Freshmen - I Remember You (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFhwxZeq6g4]Gogi Grant - The Wayward Wind (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdwUpxkfSJw]Robert Mitchum sings The Ballad of Thunder Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CXFXB4uknI]Bill Haley-Shake Rattle And Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

My little sister was a ring-tailed tooter when she was little.  My parents got to calling her "tutti fruiti," most likely after this song:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVWm9PQeYtE"]Little Richard - Tutti Frutti - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG15Gj1UcVA]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Midnight Special - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

talking ccr

give me old man down the road. man that rocks.


----------



## namvet

tinydancer said:


> talking ccr
> 
> give me old man down the road. man that rocks.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbSGMRZsN4Q&ob=av3e]John Fogerty - The Old Man Down The Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]04KQydlJ-qc[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhR8GZ_WWMM]See the USA in Your Chevrolet by Dinah Shore - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Emma

Speaking of Dinah

[youtube]TdkvJQuj2co[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgDF2xfcbv8]Fallout 3 Soundtrack Civilization (Bingo Bango Bongo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t314wo05ElI]Bob Crosby - Dear hearts and gentle people - Fallout 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKvhxapM5zo]Ray Charles - Hit The Road Jack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYuXr9yT0o]"Hallelujah, I Love Her So" Ray Charles - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgWBN8yt_E]Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind (The Orginal Song From The Albom) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Vocals start at 1.38
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPP8w0wMRgQ]Ray Charles - What&#39;d I say - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_7iRVtxui8]Ray Charles I Can&#39;t Stop Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnI_LuCJ4Ek]Ray Charles - I got a woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEq3cn8L6W8]Ray Charles - Stand By Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA_s3VbSHLA]CD Special: Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles and his Orchestra, 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms_oQHkyFEM]Leon Russell - A Song For You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykAbeDh2iVw]Tommy Tucker - Hi-Heel Sneakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1T71PGd-J0]The Knack - My Sharona live (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI]Brand New Key, pair of roller skates - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHx-QAEBlv4]Barry Manilow | I Write The Songs | 1975 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBiJAxgZFFI]"Personality" Lloyd Price - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HagzTRmUBIE]Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

freedombecki said:


> Johnny Nash - I Can See Clearly Now - YouTube



that tune always reminds me of this tune... 'cause they both remind me of an old girlfriend...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q]SKYLARK (DAVID FOSTER) WILDFLOWER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoHkxcHNf7c]Bob Pinsker and Danny Coots play &#39;Wildflower Rag&#39;. - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvj9izmONVs]Jimmy Gilmer - Sugar Shack (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9XEGBrA99E]BAD BOYS - BOB MARLEY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgWUi-ozMAU]Get off of my cloud,, The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMYZBVbifh8]Frankie Valli And The Four Seasons- Walk Like A Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukunx21UHCA]Jan And Dean : Deadman&#39;s Curve ( 1964 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cvRzlVn1Mw]Angels - My Boyfriend&#39;s Back (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQstQST1GiM]The CASCADES-Rhythm Of the Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXY_d3QkWI]snap your fingers - JOE HENDERSON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjYGLzYdsrI]Lawrence Welk Calcutta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAGKfaTZakQ]Arthur Lyman Group - YELLOW BIRD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghFBvBmXv4E]Tossin&#39;and Turnin&#39;-Bobby Lewis-original song-1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma3Nax8yyOE]You&#39;ll Never Walk Alone With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU]Bread Make It With You Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouxJ4GfC6JA]B.J. Thomas - Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPK-z_CgtAo]Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McvWodRXA7k]The Shangri-Las - Leader Of The Pack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4jVZ1hCrDA]Ronettes - Be My Baby (Original Stereo Studio Take 25) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfa6umSlR8A]The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaPxYk134Q0]Bobby Darin - Things (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE_jOD2Fxvs]Then He Kissed Me - The Crystals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVzmEq1KnVw]Da Doo Ron Ron-The Crystals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPDx9HPOGwA]The Everly Brothers Crying in the Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q33MM5JGzGM]Donna Summer On The Radio. (1979) Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M1ySo74Fsg]I believe in music.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3p6SQY3284]Eddie Hodges - Girls Girls Girls (Made To Love) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gBYAwjXrFM]Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUbO-XvWvKA]Brenda Lee - Break It To Me Gently (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1BJfDvSITY]Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X70VMrH3yBg]John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENFz2gVItjc]Telstar - The Tornados - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zq7kkWNHng]04. Rare Earth - Get ready - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKKjM3BL_1g]Battlefield Vietnam Soundtrack #03 - I Fought the law - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k]YMCA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Buford

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7BRraVMZzc]TOWN WITHOUT PITY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Heard this the other night on American Idol and was remembering how much I love Bob Seger.  Especially this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc]We've got tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMXGSP_nPyY]The Castaways - Liar, Liar (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8PhP3yIlRw]Little Bitty Pretty One-Thurston Harris-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]hmGQ5SlazJA[/youtube]

_great_ song ... but the dancers


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aWkhuAu8go]LAWRENCE WELK - "Calcutta" (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaBCE2gTj08]Skeeter Davis - My Happiness - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbUQYxfDSxQ]Skeeter Davis - I Can&#39;t Stay Mad At You (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ]John Denver - Annie´s Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU]Welcome Back Kotter - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Academy Award Winning Song of 1934
This version by Nat King Cole
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5WSBUBvfL0"]Nat King Cole - The Continental (Live At The Sands) - YouTube[/ame]



​


----------



## freedombecki

Lullaby of Broadway
Academy Award Winning Song of 1935
This version by Doris Day

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8MGDHol12c]Doris Day - LULLABY OF BROADWAY - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

The Way You Look Tonight
Won Academy Ward for Best Song of 1936
Sung in 1966 by Andy Williams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWnRMwzpNvs]Andy Williams - The Way You Look Tonight (Year 1966) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Sweet LeLani
Academy Award for Best Song, 1937
Version by Ray Conniff Singers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1Z2fFDGKk]Sweet Leilani - Ray Conniff 09/11 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks for the Memory
Academy Award for 1938
Sung by Bob Hope and Shirley Ross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKgUq5dziEk]Thanks for the Memory - YouTube[/ame]

And a tribute to Bob Hope and his version for the troops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSiAKC8Rsws]Bob Hope Thanks for Memories - YouTube[/ame]
​


----------



## freedombecki

Over the Rainbow
Academy Award Winner in 1939

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xw36T_PfJU]Judy Garland - Somewhere Over The Rainbow - HIGHEST QUALITY Music Video - The Wizard Of Oz, 1939 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ighSddnnaPE]Neil Diamond - Song Song Blue (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8]Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This song from 1973 was named the 37th best song of all time by Billboard's top 100 songs of all time. The song has been used for every homecoming you ever heard of -- and yellow ribbons were tied around treas for a lot of sons and daughters coming home from serving this nation, too, for freed American hostages in 1981.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCZ4l8FCFc"]Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL7nqcGIPmw]The Association "Never My Love" 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlUjELXeOWw]The Association | Windy | 1967 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPoNH4gidLg]THE BEATLES - OBLA DI OBLA DA. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQpw3FwYATw]The Electric Prunes - I Had Too Much To Dream (Last Night) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDV1qbOuP00]The Turtles - It Ain&#39;t Me Babe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptc8IFkpSMU]You Baby - The Turtles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ9Nm_c3GVY]The Vogues Five O&#39;Clock World Stereo Remastered HQ Version (use 480p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAJIfSS0RO8]Smith - Baby, It&#39;s You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

This song is stuck in my head and it won't go away!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3333f0eUE1E]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange (Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc9wIzi96_E]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v71I6plT274]I do, I do, I do, I do, I do lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTF3ggSaUGI]Stupid Cupid Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP8XRYas5dE]Paper Roses Anita Bryant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxLAzuGtPpI]New Vaudeville Band Winchester Cathedral - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

1956 -

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il9d0LYGBHM"]Lisbon Antigua - Nelson Riddle - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsmC0auHbAA]Canadian Sunset - Hugo Winterhalter (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlcqMLMbVA]Jim Lowe - Green Door (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGOzN1ZcMns]Teresa Brewer - A Sweet Old-Fashioned Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dPBG86iQz4]Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKGmCyryKJM]THE PLATTERS - Only You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzCra3d9v94]Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice (COLOR and TRUE STEREO) - Jailhouse Rock Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCjTWYoRTzM]Johnnie Ray - Just Walking In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFupGBdMqa4]Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula (Town Hall Party - 1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SH37ksKseg]don robertson - the happy whistler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BImWFB6eeJc]Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jVECp5Dzp4]Perry Como - Hot Diggity (Dog Ziggity Boom) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9HlmVfdyg]Sugartime - The McGuire Sisters 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4W7oZBhAJg]The Little Nash Rambler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdwUpxkfSJw]Robert Mitchum sings The Ballad of Thunder Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8myK93FqbYc]Mills Brothers - Glow Worm (live, 1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWMxX5MGuHI]Summer of 42 - Jennifer O&#39;Neill / Music by Michel Legrand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbL8VsbqKHk]When I Fall in Love - The Lettermen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvx92a79mug]LAURA BRANIGAN - GLORIA (1982)- subtitulado al español - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS-0X3SLSCY]Eydie Gorme - What I DId For Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwH4wPz-URM]The Lovin Spoonful - Daydream (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6aqf52yfQQ]barbara lewis - baby i&#39;m yours - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uRBTVSROhI]Sir Douglas Quintet - She&#39;s About a Mover - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4moK6L1yE4]Baby The Rain Must Fall - Glenn Yarbrough - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERW8z8Y6MHk]George Jones - The Race Is On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gx-mknOV54]Lesley Gore - You Don&#39;t Own Me (Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUKlvnIujXA]PETULA CLARK- " I KNOW A PLACE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQsDidLHUME]Percolator - Billy Joe and the Checkmates - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDEdFxUZ01s"][/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRZJIlHBuo0]Knickerbockers - Lies (Rare clip) [HD video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

I'm an "oldie".  Play me.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMVGJVgsoHg]The Rivingtons - Papa Oom Mow Mow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]aPhWfSeMYHA[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShOiHPrwtHk]Rawhide! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO1q1UOD1hQ]High Noon -Tex Ritter - Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darlin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

Tex Ritter was Scott Ritter's father.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BRqA3DSmpc]The Green Leaves Of Summer Brothers Four - YouTube[/ame]

Song by the Brothers Four from a movie, "The Alamo," starring John Wayne, is considered one of the best 10 Western Songs ever sung. ​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpZjvbSC9_M](STEREO) A Fistful Of Dollars by Ennio Morricone - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRyUM3hr2g"]Silverado - Bruce Broughton - YouTube[/ame]​
1985 movie theme of same name. 

My daughter once belonged to the Casper Drum and Bugel Corps under a director named Jim Jones, musician, who served as its director and leader in one form or another from 1957 until his passing in the late 90s. I loved this song they did so beautifully the most, while I was a Trooper mom.


----------



## freedombecki

A Tribute to Troopers International Drum and Bugle Corps

from the song "The Long Blue Line" by Sean McCratigan (1938-2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjMBsWYPz04"]DCI 2011 Troopers Volunteer Tribute - YouTube[/ame]
​ _Sean McCratigan was a longtime fan of the Troopers. He discovered us  in the 1960's, but he was never able to march because of his service in  the military. He was a Vietnam veteran and war hero, and a devoted  supporter of our corps for more than 3 decades. In recent years, he  supplied uniform parts for many of our drum majors. In 2004 He wrote a  wonderful tribute to our beloved corps. We lost Sean (Gunny) in August  of 2011. His song, set to images by film director and former Troopers  drum major Michael D. Gough, helps us all remember just how deep and  meaningful the Long Blue Line really is.  _longblueline​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD2WcMGEPp8]The Hallelujah Trail Theme - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iteRKvRKFA]Magnificent Seven Theme - YouTube[/ame]

The Seven in 1960 version were: Yul Brynner, Eli Wallach, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Robert Vaughn, Brad Dexter, and James Coburn. 

My daughter's Troopers Internationa Drum & Bugle Corps also played this one during her 7 years in the corps.

That is really get-up-and-go-music, no matter when it is played. No wonder it's top ten western songs of all time.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7ZPy-7BzSw]Great Western Movie Themes ;How The West Was Won - YouTube[/ame]

This one was also played many times by the Casper Troopers International Drum and Bugle Corps while my daughter was marching. I really loved it, too. The Casper DCI group under Jim Jones, musician and building contracter in Wyoming, always delivered a class act. How fantastic it was to watch any one of their performances. I'm getting misty just thinking about them today. <sniffle>


----------



## freedombecki

Bon Jovi's Blaze of Glory backdrops this tribute and was considered one of the Top 10 Westerns of all time... 1990

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BlpT0SnY0I]Blaze of Glory Young Guns Tribute - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nU148c3TCg]John Dunbar Theme - Dances with Wolves - YouTube[/ame]

Same year--1990, the Oscar for best original score went to this one.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AyxDVBX2o0]Ennio Morricone - The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - YouTube[/ame]

From the 1996 Clint Eastwood movie, a Spaghetti Western. What an unsung master work, now considered to be one of the top 10 western music themes ever.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjSrIjabDRs]Claudia&#39;s theme (Unforgiven soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]

Oscar-Nominated film Unforgiven with Clint Eastwood won 4 academy awards for 1992, and many international awards for best movie.​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6wwMCZhIV0]Tombstone - Main Title~Movie Theme - YouTube[/ame]

Theme from Tombstone (1993) also ended up on top 10.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRQJTFh4V2w]Murry Kellum - Long Tall Texan (1963) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH2rL4c4Wjs]Henson Cargill - Skip A Rope (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHE496Z-Sf0]Eddy Arnold - Cattle Call - YouTube[/ame]

Mom taught us to yodel with this song in the fifties. She said it was important to learn to sing western yodels.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bja4vctXrmI]"Happy Trails" =Roy Rogers & Dale Evans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMqKv7BOg_s]Sons of the Pioneers -- Ghost Riders In the Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM54-ZRd-9k]Woody Guthrie - "Red River Valley" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQc5gDXQGIs]Roy Rogers & Sons Of The Pioneers - Tumbling Tumbleweeds - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EskkrIS9pTs]Funny Way of Laughing---Burl Ives - YouTube[/ame]

Back from 1962.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtxqFZbyzS0]Burl Ives - Cool Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8YubD01sk]Clint Eastwood. "I Talk To the Trees" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5_57PF7HwM]Paint Your Wagon Soundtrack - I&#39;m On My Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3meEmDpaDU]Running Bear - Johnny Preston - Original recording 1959. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDCQEbJPPgI]Johnny Tillotson - Poetry In Motion (Original Stereo Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrV1ZUHOzI4]Johnny Ray - Cry (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYya-hIus-U&feature=related]Gene Pitney - Only Love Can Break A Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrrch43CweU]Dave Clark 5 - Glad all over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S13mP_pfEc&feature=related]Del Shannon - Runaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E]Dion The Wanderer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gblxAoWKsmE]Leroy Vandyke-The Auctioneer Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juzm3BRksf0]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don&#39;t Let the Sun Catch You Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjd8Zpz_840]JOHNNY RIVERS- " SEVENTH SON " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGdLDOXyWsg]Jan & Dean Little Old Lady From Pasadena - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anq4wdZc2Ow]Jan and Dean - Dead Man&#39;s Curve - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwgGuadsqyo]Beach Boys "Little Deuce Coupe" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs2lL625Yy8]Beach Boys-(my 409) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ0pMZldwXQ]Jan and Dean - Fun Fun Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unveuZ-aRqA]Baby Talk[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YTS0pbujVU]Shakin All Over - Chad Allen & The Expressions - 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI]The Guess Who - No Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSPLSo3U46Q]The Wayward Wind - Gogi Grant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pd5FDUaQg]Little Eva The Locomotion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iVi1tqdME]Sugartime - The McGuire Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9BX1vR4IZg]The Four Preps, Big Man, 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57DCa6cboHA"]Scott Joplin - Maple Leaf Rag - JazzAndBluesExperience - YouTube[/ame]

Happy Birthday, Canada, from America!


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A]"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew-5rO8b67I]Debbie Reynolds - Tammy (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Hello, Marilyn, whevever you may be . . . .


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caWN1nHF2hA]Jeri Southern - Fire Down Below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXRRrpI3-hk]Louis Prima - Just a Gigolo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gDT2Xk5-Oo]Edd Byrnes and Connie Stevens - Kookie Kookie Lend Me Your Comb (1959 American Bandstand) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L51dm8h3DE]Claude King - Wolverton Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI_nk0L-cF4]Joanie Sommers Johnny get angry. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxuUFjLE0k]Larry Finnegan "Dear One" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3p6SQY3284]Eddie Hodges - Girls Girls Girls (Made To Love) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sailGpfMX9o]James Darren - Her Royal Majesty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x4AZHDT-4A]"You&#39;ll Loose A Good Thing"- Barbara Lynn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YPnXBWl9Tk]The Four Lads - Istanbul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYQBd9ordbE]Eydie Gorme - Blame It On The Bossa Nova - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnZ9wOlDxG0]It&#39;s All Right-The Impressions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGRkMs_MfrE]Dion - Where or When [Vietnam War tribute] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## JakeStarkey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHLgxKUsEA]The Who - Eminence front - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03vR5Fy3P18"]Anne Murray- Allegheny Moon - YouTube[/ame]

My mother would sing or hum this song sometimes when she was ironing when we were young. 

What a lovely place she made our home back then. ​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gq6K3ZGWqg]The Who at The Concert For New York City - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svAs-6MiqxE]AIN&#39;T NOTHING LIKE THE REAL THING - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVlK6Q0G7J8]Sandie Shaw - Girl Don&#39;t Come 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTtWN9ETlKc]Don't Bring Lulu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlFtlSSMB2Q]Alive &#39;N Kickin&#39; - Tighter, Tighter - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs]Smith - Baby Its You (&#39;69) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]carpenters -We&#39;ve Only Just Begun - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBMriOspUvA]Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love ( Original ) HQ [ NO CONCERT / NO KARAOKE ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRPwLHI93Cw]McCoys - Hang On Sloopy [Very Good(+) quality] (Live, 1965) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOHXrD9JQDc]The New Seekers - Look What They&#39;ve Done To My Song, Ma - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI]The Guess Who - No Time - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdrDu9nq7Q]The Zombies - She&#39;s not there - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps]Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYBNoFcvcWI]Caveman - Invention of Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMpkY0P_JGs]Kinks - Sunny Afternoon (RARE 1966 clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmNKCaOeZk]The Cyrkle "Turn Down Day" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM]Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baumSRJ9uAs]HARRY NILSSON - EVERYBODY&#39;S TALKING - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTQWZfi1_Bw]Sailing Christopher Cross (Tall Sailing Ships) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snmwLMj7Xqg]Four Tops - Walk Away Renee - (Karaoke Demo) Tamla Motown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X40D9_u6j4k]Sunrise, sunset - Fiddler on the roof - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWIH91sH1mI]Hank Ballard and The Midnighters - Finger Poppin Time - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voEMDg0GBAo]Steve Lawrence - Pretty Blue Eyes - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ2kgV62ivo]The Rooftop Singers - Walk Right In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur6L_-TYy7U]"[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMOPQZ_JlsM]Trini Lopez - If I Had A Hammer -1963 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8PhP3yIlRw]Little Bitty Pretty One-Thurston Harris-1957 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orgEZRmc3Tk]SHIMMY SHIMMY BOBBY FREEMAN.wmv - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3qcLG5u20o]Bobby Freeman - Do You Wanna Dance - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7mGoKD2sg]Jefferson Airplane Somebody To Love (HQ)* - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPyhYczii8I&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=23&feature=plpp_video]U2 Bad (Wide Awake in America version) live in 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=33&feature=plpp_video]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8&index=49&feature=plpp_video]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma

[youtube]NKdknYaSHgE[/youtube]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCBttS_y7lE]What&#39;s Love Got to do With It by Tina Turner [Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA]Mason Williams - Classical Gas - ORIGINAL STEREO VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTqH4_Y9juc]Smokey Places - The Corsairs - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IKpA__9kTU]Bobby Rydell - Forget Him - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KltrxuJ0Mpk]Coasters - Along Came Jones.wmv - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HKaXKOifMI]Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4w1Mp6Mce4]Bruce Channel - Hey! Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo4OnQpwjkc]Bob Marley-Don&#39;t worry be happy - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_WG3d3GL8]Scott MacKenzie San Francisco 1967(original) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDPsO0rLetc]Sloop John B - The Kingston Trio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I65PxlOlHA4]The Everly Brothers-Bird Dog/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM]Love me Do-The Beatles &#39; 62 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

How many people remember this band?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_GeYgT58d0]The Beau Brummels - Laugh Laugh (Shindig) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPB-lb9HDTk&playnext=1&list=PL3A95CDEB2708FA04&feature=results_main]David Peel & the Lower East Side - Up Against the Wall [Audio Fixed] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGekq3Jt5Go]SEND IN THE CLOWNS - Judy Collins - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1KtScrqtbc]THE HOLLIES - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ttDUGM-1mU]Neil Diamond - Coming to America - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mU8gDKN5sE]New Seekers- Free to be you and me- YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc]Ring of Fire Johnny Cash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck]Neil Diamond - Solitary Man (Best Quality Sound&Photo) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ5jTAISutM]Shannon - Let The Music Play - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A78b6vGcfz8]"MY BLUE HEAVEN" BY ARTIE SHAW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hMx6qjgi6Y]Elvis in a U.F.O. - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ0PUlg_tAA]The Platters - Are You Sincere (1959) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQF-VsbMfDA]Frank Ifield - I remember you (1962) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ubG2f1-to]Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb ( 1957 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iVi1tqdME]Sugartime - The McGuire Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdxEebZvaq4]Frankie Avalon - Why Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VUqeziqMpo]Barbra Streisand - Second Hand Rose (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azMLnKTG3wQ]Johnny & the Hurricanes - Red River Rock Studio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KekY0NzaiDI]Til I Kissed You - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEX7taGlfHU]connie francis my happiness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MMi1OVdHYU&t=12s]I WANT TO WALK YOU HOME FATS DOMINO 45RPM UNITED ARTISTS RECORDS FOR MOM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_5_DVSu7I]Bellnotes - I&#39;ve had it - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdM5yHkYkAU]The Platters - The Great Pretender - 1956 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udZLAMMPkcU]The Kingston Trio, The Tijuana Jail, 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2JtsVumFA]The Knack - My Sharona (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Hkx_CDExfI]Everly Brothers - TAKE A MESSAGE TO MARY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYpdLb6eKg8]Everly Brothers - Let It Be Me Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_nfDPgcuI]Doris Troy - Just One Look - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-QQI6lb_Hg]WATERLOO ~ Stonewall Jackson 1959.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWWT0kwPv4]Lipstick On Your Collar - Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WEz59m7Kk0]Classic 70&#39;s Soul Billy Paul - Let Em In LP Version (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ]Billy Joel - The Longest Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Moon River was played on one of the Neil Armstrong's videos played today on his farewell thread.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK4pmJQ6zgM]Andy Williams - Moon River (Year 1961) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

This Hollies' song, too, was released by the Hollies in 1969 and played on the video of the Apollo 11 trip that carried Neil Armstrong and crew to the moon, where he became the first human being to walk on the moon. Neil Armstrong died today. So, also in his honor:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT57tjz9py8]The Hollies - He Ain&#39;t Heavy, He&#39;s My Brother (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBLR3v5WQGI]Apollo 11. Man on the moon. Music video. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jcXaJaJgok]Kicks Lyrics by Paul Revere and the Raiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5_b9YiPKV8]LOVE LETTERS - Ketty Lester [Era 3068] 1962 * Early Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCbd6pxmVHY]Peggy Lee - &#39;Till there was you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwHdJOo7bXk]Can&#39;t you hear my heartbeat HERMANS HERMITS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsGy-ndBhUc]The Tymes, "So Much In Love" 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro]Can&#39;t Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZh7nRw6gl8]My Girl by The Temptations WITH LYRICS! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTLAvaqAnCc]Only you Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eP3H9CbJZY]Herman&#39;s Hermits I&#39;m Into Something Good with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fnYpwrng]Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fy1HeJv80]The Marcels - Blue Moon - YouTube[/ame]



Blue Moon August 31, 2012


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ862b1ZTCg]Drifters - I&#39;ve Got Sand In My Shoes.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjdahefhOEQ]Ray Charles - Hit the Road Jack (2010 Digitally Remastered Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovjX1kFZ2Qg]Three Dog Night- An Old Fashioned Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDACp4nR5Io]Three Dog Night - Shambala - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY3PS-inDA8]Three Dog Night - Joy To The World [Excellent(-) quality] (Grammy awards) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdrY3hoFYCc]Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

^^^^^^ Great song that I'd kept remembering the melody, but couldn't remember the name to look it up. Thanks, Meister!!! ^^^^^^

We built it, at least, we used to. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4Guo3EB_Kw"]We Built This City - Jefferson Starship (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiCwIPGkTy4]The GO-GOs - We Got The Beat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euhgMBgTB34]Eye In The Sky by Alan Parsons Project with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4cVSqVm468]You Can Do Magic by America (Original Artist Audio Recording - High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY]Bee Gees - Stayin&#39; Alive [Version 1] (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r_Jj2Kare0]THE BEACH BOYS - Girl Don&#39;t Tell Me (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5mywpfktQU]Bobby Fuller Four-Misirlou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EICJLeWt5c0]THE BLEACH BOYS Wine Wine Wine STUDIO CITY RECORDS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idfo3HZbIX8]Slades - You Cheated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUvXw8cWDi4]Jamies Summertime, Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_H-LY4Jb2M]Paul Simon - Slip Slidin&#39; Away + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptMlAGnx-go]Let&#39;s Dance (Chris Montez) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJImvBHeo8Q]The Beatles - I should&#39;ve known better - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU]The Association Never My Love Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Y9JwY8pEk]Who Loves You- Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuWkVqum6a8]Jay & The Americans Come A Little Bit Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuBVY2DV6Jk]Serendipity Singers - Crooked Little Man - 45 rpm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D-LmRNdQiQ]Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - sang by Rolf Harris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzhSnnjsszY]Ray Charles - Busted - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj5FNW11ADs]Tommy Roe - Everybody (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtizr2G_7Bk]It&#39;s All In The Game - Tommy Edwards - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRb1-SAAIzs]In the Still of the Night-The Five Satins-original song-1956 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVHAQX5sSaU]Bobby Darin - Dream Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQL4qcGjEss]Ethel Waters - Stormy Weather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1MFIHCzqoY]Dorothy Dandridge - I Got Rhythm - YouTube[/ame]  Fell in love with her from the movie with Hallie Berry..


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9G0-4TWwew]The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

A good friend of mine, Buford Moore, wrote this for The Daily Flash.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS1zlMq3bsQ]The Daily Flash - The French Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Maybe the best N W rock band EVAH!!!!  Saw em lotsa times at HS dnaces and other NW music venues..Gold Creek Park.. Parkers.. The Spanish Castle..  Pat O'day's North

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orswXGOJAxw]The Sonics - Psycho (Lyrics) crazy dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr. Hook  - Sylvia's Mother

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPrixYOTNHw]Dr. Hook - Sylvia&#39;s Mother - YouTube[/ame]

This band was soo off the charts incredible!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Beatles - I Am The Walrus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnLrVolPe4Y]The Beatles - I Am The Walrus (2011 Stereo Remastered) [HiD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icfq_foa5Mo]BOBBY VINTON-BLUE VELVET - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF_0zun96GE]THE HIGHWAYMEN - COTTONFIELDS - 45RPM 1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq6JFsICIxM]Forever - The Little Dippers (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdRLO5iRPVA]Andy Williams - More(Year 1964)[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaN8jxAFtDY]Andy Williams - The Impossible Dream(The Quest) (Year 1971)[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wepShUclRmo]Andy Williams - Solitaire (1976) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zochPeuCI5Q]MARIAH CAREY :-: I CAN&#39;T LIVE IF LIVING IS WITHOUT YOU LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Engelbert Humperdinck - The Last Waltz 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hF9ngGYqbc]Engelbert Humperdinck - The Last Waltz - YouTube[/ame]


Beautiful voice..


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpBSvN1a50]The Animals - We&#39;ve Gotta Get Out Of This Place (1965) slideshow - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAGKfaTZakQ]Arthur Lyman Group - YELLOW BIRD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR38Gm8r7WQ]Fats Domino-I&#39;m Walkin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3-OaNevkfg]Lucille[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt0mg8Z09SY]Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohr8JFBYh7I]Rave On - Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok]The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IctvKFfpHI0]THE McCOYS- "HANG ON SLOOPY" ( LONG VERSION ) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjSoPqhGrw]Joe Dowell - Wooden Heart - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-oQbA9GL2I]The Statler Brothers - Flowers on the Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CoolBreeze

Mr.Owl said:


> I really don't want my kids growing up in a generation with music like today's



You don't have to.  Get them hooked on this and country and you have it made.  My kids were raise on this music and my grandkids are being raised on it.  They don't like most of the stuff out today.

CB


----------



## Lane1777

hope this is old enough

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vpT3Njmt2g]T.G. Sheppard - One Owner Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Lane1777 said:


> hope this is old enough
> 
> T.G. Sheppard - One Owner Heart - YouTube



Why Yes, it's over ten years old. 

 And speaking of Ten:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c_KLmY-20k"]Dudley Moore live "The Song From 10" " It's Easy To Say" Henry Mancini-Robert Wells - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEt26M2Jprc]The Outsiders - Time Won't Let Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2P7WMEUkuo]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N5M_E56pvE]Get Ready - Rare Earth - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AapxXRlsdwA]sherry - YouTube[/ame]

Sherry- The Four Seasons


----------



## Lane1777

this is as close as I could find for a video from 1974..you can get a better version of the song on u-tube.

who ever finds this...I love you Mac Davis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUuRbZfDKuM]Whoever Finds This, I Love You! - YouTube[/ame]

this is one of my Favs.. Cool Night" live version

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtPBU3vGqI]Cool Night by Paul Davis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgVfPewAd0I]Brian Hyland Don&#39;t Dilly Dally,Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okk3ARBn2Tk]Johnny Tillotson - It Keeps Right On A Hurtin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbGthv-dJp4]Get A Job-The Silhouettes-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouanlAQ-QXg]Ray Peterson - Corinna, Corinna (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1ZJiBHh-Yw]The Coasters - Get an ugly girl to marry you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnHprUGKF0]BIG BAD JOHN ~ Jimmy Dean 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE_jOD2Fxvs]Then He Kissed Me - The Crystals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB_TM5AvJP0]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Live) [remastered 16:9] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKmLWGfMyU]The Chiffons - One fine day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ7uXX9K7Sk]The Supremes: You Can&#39;t Hurry Love - Original (Take 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJuyn0WAYNI]Proclaimers : Live on Letterman 1989 - I&#39;m Gonna Be (500 Miles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4KN6TFhy2I]Betty Everett - Shoop Shoop Song (it´s in his kiss) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Sam Cooke - COUSIN OF MINE - 1964 HQ BETTER MIX! - YouTube


----------



## tinydancer

holy toledo you had a roll on girl!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer

I actually try to stay out of music threads because it was my life and I don't want to over power some ones life and memories with too much information but tonight I am stoned out on the mighty Q with this horrific cold so you guys have to put up with me. 

I hope that's ok.

You have to sit there with your parents. Your dad is on the one side with the nickels and your mum's beside you checking out if the condiments are filled. 

And it's jukebox time. 

Rock it. I put a lot of nickels in during my lifetime.

Who put the bop in the bop she bop? I loved these tunes and these times when I was a kid.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MiYsEFkH2c]Ricky Nelson - it's late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qytgM7BYeX4&feature=related]Stood Up - Ricky Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYcniWMMVfI]Rio Bravo singing scene with Dean Martin & Ricky Nelson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWvVEPBOMNQ]You&#39;re The Reason I&#39;m Living - Bobby Darin (cover) by Terry Harrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVcEOONDnSk]Bobby Vee - Go Away Little Girl (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g]The Police - Every Breath You Take (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1UUla9EHGo]I&#39;ll Be Seeing You - Dean Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flvGmVgwkWk]Jimmy Durante - Make Someone Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWCUh6tf7PA]Patsy Cline - She&#39;s Got You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhqbESuc2v8]Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl n the world - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPw5WiABUOA]Paul Anka- Diana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgbzDigSJzs]SONNY & CHER "All I Really Want To Do" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL_PNNr_NgU]Stevie Wonder - Youre The Sunshine Of My Life-HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P56gRNZanUI]PAUL REVERE AND THE RAIDERS- " KICKS " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzwHl42DLlg]Sam Cooke Chain Gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnptKCH44CQ]Ballad Of The Alamo-Marty Robbins Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ok giant jukebox tune and definitely on the road song had to be "Convoy".

 And hehehe I always knew something was up when my dad would put in money to play Glen Campbell singing "Wichita Lineman". We kids weren't stupid. We knew where this was leading


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOSD7jz-jWk]Those were the days (Mary Hopkin) - Love Story Videoclip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWO_AIh8drk"]C.W. McCall - Convoy - YouTube[/ame]






This one's for Tinydancer.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLL8Y-M7sE4]Rhett Akins - Drivin&#39; My Life Away - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISWOrI0WaLs]Matt Monro - Born Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfi3SSJPG9Y]Country roads John Denver Almost Heaven West Virginia Parkersburg WV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE]Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6BePHgXWLU]Barry Manilow Could It Be Magic Live Midnight Special 1975 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JoZS6LgqYI]Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A]Tanya Tucker - Delta Dawn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nru5sd8Nxuw]Crying in the Chapel - Sonny Till & The Orioles (1953) - YouTube[/ame]

The Orioles- Crying in the Chapel


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmI_HKwO-Ts&feature=related]The Orioles - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - YouTube[/ame]

The Orioles- Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gPLJUHl8Io&feature=related]The Orioles - Baby Please Don&#39;t Go - YouTube[/ame]

The Orioles- Baby Please Don't Go


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSGtXv2fO-I]The Jaynetts "Sally Go &#39;Round the Roses" My Extended Version! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5INjGRtrEc]BUDDY HOLLY - TRUE LOVE WAYS (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCzuBiBi2HA]Buddy Holly - Raining In My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGEgRnvFzLY]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4hpd4lcwpo]Clear LIght - Mr. Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NSy4i-5Qxw&feature=related]Sally Go Round The Roses - Great Society (Grace Slick) - YouTube[/ame]

The Great Society- Sally Go 'Round the Roses


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fd7s5d_nhQ&feature=related]somebody to love - Grace Slick & the Great Society - YouTube[/ame]

The Great Society- Somebody to Love


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LPDCdtjkx0&feature=fvwrel]The Great Society - White Rabbit - YouTube[/ame]

The Great Society- White Rabbit

Mostly Instrumental.  No vocals until 4:25 of 6:16!


----------



## skye

Let's celebrate Romney's 's win shall we! 

Me likes!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-8lWyRkXdw&feature=related]Kevin Spacey - "Beyond The Sea" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

I know it's all gone now  ...but I do like it ... you like  it too? 

Neil Sedaka: "Next Door To An Angel" (1962)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfEqdhvZItM&feature=player_embedded]Neil Sedaka: "Next Door To An Angel" (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

skye said:


> Let's celebrate Romney's 's win shall we!
> 
> Me likes!!!!
> 
> Kevin Spacey - "Beyond The Sea" - YouTube



ill take a piece a that

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

namvet said:


> ill take a piece a that



He does the right thing so will I....*http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/256622-romney-spits-on-veterans.html#post6209021*........until then I am just Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ]OTIS REDDING: (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Connery said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ill take a piece a that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does the right thing so will I....*http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/256622-romney-spits-on-veterans.html#post6209021*........until then I am just Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ]OTIS REDDING: (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


*http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/256622-romney-spits-on-veterans.html#post6209518*


----------



## Connery

^^^^
I'm walkin' Yes indeed, 
I'm talkin' By you and me, 
I'm hopin' 
That you'll come back to me, yeah, yeah...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOR1OkwiBCY]Fats Domino - I'm Walking - YouTube[/ame]
*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/6209718-post17.html*


----------



## konradv

skye said:


> Let's celebrate Romney's 's win shall we!



There are plenty of boards for this sort of thing.  This one's about the music.


----------



## skye

konradv said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's celebrate Romney's 's win shall we!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of boards for this sort of thing.  This one's about the music.
Click to expand...



No problem 

here we go then


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hrwJvdPtwI&feature=player_embedded]Ricky Nelson~Poor Little Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Ricky Nelson - I Will Follow You (1963) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyZAJQgrXKk]Ricky Nelson - I Will Follow You (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RRXJdERku4]Suspicion-Terry Stafford-original song-1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwHrx0r0t2s]Buddy Holly - Oh boy! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0&feature=related]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

sheer beauty!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Obxq3kvnc]Elvis - I Want You, I Need You , I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

^^^
Love that one!!!!

Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLSgqH2BOeg&feature=related]Elvis Don't Be Cruel - from the waist up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Yep... beauty is beauty is beauty and so Follow That Dream!








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am05yZehlAM]Follow That Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Nice is nice is nice !  No   my dears?   hehe   of course it is! and you know it  you know it you know ititttttttttttttttttttt! 







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E&feature=related]Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You...I love playing this on my guitar....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3-BFC5XPI&feature=related]ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E&feature=related[/ame]Elvis in the 1950?   Nothing compares   nope LOL


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z4qc8YbN-M]Cat Stevens ~ Matthew and Son - YouTube[/ame]

Cat Stevens- Matthew & Son


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgCt-F22Ex0&feature=related]The Happenings - See You In September (filmed on Lake Calhoun in Minneapolis) - YouTube[/ame]

The Happenings- See You in September


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc0F-fw3tkY]The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer in the City - YouTube[/ame]

The Lovin' Spoonful- Summer in the City


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBVOYkhNb1o]Do You Believe In Magic?-The Lovin&#39; Spoonful - YouTube[/ame]

The Lovin' Spoonful- Do You Believe in Magic?


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYBZqfOZiS4]The Four Seasons - Rag Doll - YouTube[/ame]

The Four Seasons- Rag Doll


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RGWE6zJKXk]Somewhere My Love ( Lara&#39;s Theme from Dr. Zhivago ) - YouTube[/ame]

Dr.Zhivago- Somewhere My Love(Lara's Theme)


----------



## SixtyOne

Animals - House Of The Rising Sun 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAw9ThDQmk]Animals - House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TPBh3sd29w]connie francis lipstick on your collar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oowuyzxgmtg]Loggins and Messina- Angry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

captain beyond - RAGING RIVER of FEAR

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9eGc5Luk3c&playnext=1&list=PLD493ABA2DC113D33&feature=results_video]Captain Beyond RAGING RIVER of FEAR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDZyG0KJqik&feature=related]LITTLE RIVER BAND - It's A Long Way There (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

The Rolling Stones - Angie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXRExocnpUw]The Rolling Stones - Angie - w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

You want oldies from the '50s?  How about circa 750 CE?!?!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK5AohCMX0U&feature=related]Gregorian chant - Deum verum - YouTube[/ame]

Gregorian Chant- Deum Verum


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBtrLDAtOVA]Midnight Blue by Melissa Manchester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApQJ_n447A&feature=related]"She&#39;s Gone" - Rob Thomas & Daryl Hall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5ItqtxGRWU&feature=related]"Kiss on My List "- Daryl Hall, Rob Thomas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ]Petula Clark - Downtown - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]The Monkees - I&#39;m a Believer [official music video] - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2LgLleVAEQ]Herman&#39;s Hermits - Can&#39;t You Hear My Heartbeat 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6aqf52yfQQ]barbara lewis - baby i&#39;m yours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngZh6ZSRoYg]The Skyliners - Since I Don&#39;t Have You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTF3ggSaUGI]Stupid Cupid Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQN0zcGWpcg]Brian Hyland - Itsy bitsy teenie weenie Yellow polka dot bikini - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8dEn6qCecg]Danny & the Juniors - At The Hop (American Bandstand 1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut5uC91FcbI&feature=related]Troggs - "Love Is All Around" - YouTube[/ame]

The Troggs- Love Is All Around


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=sBI20YkvkOQ&feature=endscreen]R.E.M. - Love Is All Around [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

R.E.M.- Love Is All Around


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5N_1Hmem5Y]Metallica - Love is All Around (Troggs Cover) - YouTube[/ame]

Metallica- Love Is All Around


----------



## SixtyOne

Otis Redding - I've Got Dreams To Remember

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RGu1v5388]Otis Redding - I&#39;ve Got Dreams To Remember.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Louis Armstrong What A Wonderful World 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU]Louis Armstrong What A Wonderful World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

john denver - sunshine on my shoulders

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zx27dP1mTg]sunshine on my shoulder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

THE COLDEST DAYS OF MY LIFE - THE CHI-LITES 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBlHXiDcH_E&feature=related]THE COLDEST DAYS OF MY LIFE - THE CHI-LITES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Gary Wright - Love Is Alive 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i39RCICoJY]Gary Wright - Love Is Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Rick James - You and I 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWZkxYamLUs]Rick James - You and I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Dream On - Aerosmith

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM]Dream On - Aerosmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Lynyrd Skynyrd Freebird w/ Lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sGd-JLvNA&feature=related]Lynyrd Skynyrd Freebird w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs]The Marshall Tucker Band - Can&#39;t You See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwxu7YLv97E]Hatari----music by---Henry Mancini - Baby Elephant Walk--- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Still Waters Run Deep - Four Tops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5uW2tCn4]Still Waters Run Deep (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

War - Four Cornered Room 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFmCCxMp7BE]War - Four Cornered Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe8dqUvpFCY]Pink Elephants On Parade - Dumbo Lyrics HD - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SixtyOne

Dobie Gray Drift Away Lyrics 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyXnsTZzqQA]Dobie Gray Drift Away Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Shall we go way back? 1930s 40s kind of way  back?   my apologies...


Hoagy Carmichael - Skylark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7HsGBJjilQ&feature=player_embedded]Hoagy Carmichael - Skylark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

"Stardust" is an American popular song composed in 1927 by Hoagy Carmichael with lyrics added in 1929 by Mitchell Parish. Originally titled "Star Dust", Carmichael first recorded the song at the Gennett Records studio in Richmond, Indiana. Carmichael's original 1927 recording of the song was one of 50 recordings chosen by the Library of Congress to be added to the National Recording Registry...


If I am not mistaken this is the version selected for the Library of Congress. Simply delightful!!!
Hoagy Carmichael & His Pals - Stardust - Gennett 6311

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6JGYT5Gb8FU]Hoagy Carmichael & His Pals - Stardust - Gennett 6311 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Cab Calloway - Reefer Man ~I need the reefer man  for all this rain and falling trees....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D44pyeEvhcQ]Cab Calloway - Reefer Man High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Cab Calloway - Minnie the Moocher

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mq4UT4VnbE]Cab Calloway - Minnie the Moocher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1f7eZ8cHpM]Steve Miller Band-Fly Like An Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart- Al Green 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO6Rknx5xyI]How Can You Mend A Broken Heart- Al Green - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFuEXHXXqvQ]You Don&#39;t Own Me by Lesley Gore (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Lesley Gore- You Don't Own me


----------



## SixtyOne

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8&feature=related]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63nlhoda2MY]I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqzv1ZS6uZs]Sam Cooke - You Send Me - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke- You Send Me


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z9-QCmZyw&feature=related]Just My Imagination - The Temptations - YouTube[/ame]

The Temptations- Just my Imagination


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXGoc5VlL10]The Chambers Brothers - People Get Ready (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]

The Chambers Brothers- People Get Ready


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=the3Vz-_mtQ]Peggy Lee - I Enjoy Being A Girl - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmYo0ZRpOgo]Go Now - The Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]

The Moody Blues- Go Now


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl_3oT1Up8o]Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

Temptations - Ain't no sunshine 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99FrA6KAua0]Temptations - Ain&#39;t no sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc&feature=related]We Five- You Were On My Mind 1965 - YouTube[/ame]

We Five- You Were on MY Mind


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M]The Stone Poneys (feat Linda Ronstadt) - Different Drum (1967) - YouTube[/ame]

Stone Poneys- Different Drum


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa7iGhS3M]Melanie - Look What They Done To My Song, Ma (1976) - YouTube[/ame]

Melanie- Look What They Done to My Song, Ma


----------



## skye

is this beautiful or what
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Obxq3kvnc]Elvis - I Want You, I Need You , I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

and this yum I' m hungry  






dance .....    por favor, please merci! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI&feature=related]Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

I am very upset with the outcome of this election


lets fly away to a far away time  and place ... come with me ... will you come 


nite nite everybody


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ln5z1bWOts&feature=fvwrel]ELVIS PRESLEY - ANGEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Today, I was piecing the Ziggurat Quilt, and for some reason thought of this song I hadn't thought of in forever ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRU408e4Qbs"]Peter & Gordon - I Go To Pieces (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, and here's a version sans all the teeny-bopper squealing. I just never could figure out why my friends squealed. I always thought.... why mess up a good piece of music with squeaky noises and yelling?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41SQ5ruP9_Q]PETER AND GORDON- "I GO TO PIECES" - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

This one (aside from the subject matter) was just nice to listen to. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM0pD5NbQKY]Peter and Gordon - A World Without Love - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## tinydancer

konradv said:


> The Stone Poneys (feat Linda Ronstadt) - Different Drum (1967) - YouTube
> 
> Stone Poneys- Different Drum



She was so good. She didn't need any of those vocal amplifiers. She just sang. Linda had a low range that could kill you. 

I actually sold one of my babies to a dude who changed the dogs name  from Stoned Cold to Blue Bayou. 

He loved her that much. 

She was one cool chick and one of the most natural voices I have ever heard.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5VkTcmQxD8]Good Golly Miss Molly-Little Richard-original song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

*The Toys - Lovers Concerto*-"The melody was adapted from "Minuet In G," a composition written by Christian Petzold. "Minuet In G" is often thought to be by Johann Sebastian Bach because it was included in a book of sheet music kept by Bach's wife Anna Magdalena."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGDZc9bdUZM]The Toys - Lovers Concerto - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

let's all go back to  the past   ... it was sweeter  it was magical  it was secure and it was lovely   ....shall we?    let's go now .... 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7sgdR9Oxs8]Neil Sedaka - Happy Birthday Sweet Sixteen (1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

and with this sweetness I wrap today  !!!!!  good night my lovelies 

 nite nite! 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ_ShgAAITw]Bobby Vee - Take Good Care of My Baby - The Unforgettables - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOLPFMPaSCI]Moody River----Pat Boone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uffn-pof0Sw]Pat Boone - When The Swallows Come Back To Capistrano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgmo9KSb1kE]BERNARDINE - PAT BOONE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEsjo8gt2VY]pat boone - love letters in the sand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_nZWwuPTqw]Pat Boone - Speedy Gonzales - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6gsNH8C14Q]Pat Boone - A Taste of Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgdHp8xsMB8]April Love Pat Boone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_QX4PSpSpI]Pat Boone - Three Coins In The Fountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuTS5nG-HfU]PAT BOONE - Red Roses For A Blue Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0VD69BmKwI]Pat Boone - Ain&#39;t that a shame - 1955 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3OOKAqf2Js]Johnny Preston - Running Bear - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GjAwJhD4y8]Del Shannon - I Go to Pieces - YouTube[/ame]

Del Shannon- I Go to Pieces


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdMTm3bFP5s]Runaway - Traveling Wilburys - YouTube[/ame]

Taveling Wilbury's- Runaway


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZAFjKffVyI]The Beatles - Take Good Care of My Baby - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- Take Good Care of My Baby


----------



## InjuryAttorneys

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## konradv

Interesting early clip from the Eurovision contest.  You can hear the Swedish accents that aren't nearly as apparent in their later stuff.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsVeMz1F5c]ABBA Waterloo Eurovision 1974 (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

ABBA- Waterloo


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0DxOTEadZg&feature=fvwrel]ABBA : Dancing Queen (HD) - YouTube[/ame]

ABBA- Dancing Queen

  What can I say, love me some ABBA sometimes!


----------



## Connery

Andy Williams - The Shadow Of Your Smile~There is only one who has ever lit my soul with her smile. I am indeed a very fortunate man....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmUeHIF9gAI]Andy Williams - The Shadow Of Your Smile(Love Theme From "The Sandpiper")[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA1uknS9JgM]Herman&#39;s Hermits Mrs. Brown You&#39;ve Got A Lovely Daughter - YouTube[/ame]

Herman's Hermits- Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter


----------



## Connery

SHIRELLES - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow~~~ 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2khQJGdnFE&feature=related]The Shirelles - Will You Love Me Tomorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K37BhzM0I8I]Beautiful Sunday- Daniel Boone- 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aBnkcTOZcQ]The Mamas & The Papas - monday, monday.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDGuyGPJ_JE]CCR-Have You Ever Seen The Rain? Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxzEeKfpyIg]The Beatles - Here Comes the Sun (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]Dancing In the Moonlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg]MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain&#39;t no Mountain High Enough" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl7Hd2r0LOs]Wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Dream a Little Dream by Louis Armstrong 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-xzfwDAn1I]Dream a Little Dream by Louis Armstrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuX7bs2qAM]Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM]Al Green-Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWSOuNsN20]Blood, Sweat & Tears - You&#39;ve Made Me So Very Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s]Abba - Dancing Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4]Abba - Fernando - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg05m60eEBU]Tony Awards[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWB1Sqsx1jo]ROGER MILLER- " ENGLAND SWINGS " (W / LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

Roger Miller- England Swings(Like a Pendulum Do)


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_K5b-JNc7E&feature=related]Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs- Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXq8oQ5DNbQ&feature=related]Danny & The Juniors - Rock N&#39; Roll Is Here To Stay - YouTube[/ame]

Danny & the Juniors- Rock 'n Roll Is Here to Stay


----------



## konradv

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BExuUUsLrbk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BExuUUsLrbk&feature=related[/ame]

The Gentrys- Keep on Dancin'


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cqYQgde65o]The Kinks Tired Of Waiting For You 1965 DVD - YouTube[/ame]

The Kinks- Tired of Waiting for You


----------



## bayoubill

Under My Thumb...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OezHRns06-8]Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Cara-Lin...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVJkjAGHZkY]The Strangeloves - Cara Lin (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

THE RAYS SILHOUETTES 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6uq49ueugg&feature=related]THE RAYS SILHOUETTES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5akEgsZSfhg]Up Up and Away - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

bayoubill said:


> Under My Thumb...
> 
> Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb - YouTube



Welcome back, Bill. Ya been missing us, I know. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQU97TRaSYY"][1988] Missing In Action III Soundtrack - Jay Chattaway - 01 - Main Title ("Missing In Action") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jGFu7ys64]Judy Collins - Both Sides Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYjcNR7W-Ow]The Carpenters classic : "SING" (Peacewalker) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

​


----------



## Sarah G

Went to dinner with family the other night and had a conversation with one of them about how he always loves the ones that are hard to get.  The ones who love him always seem so easy..  This song came to mind:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

This is the relationship I couldn't fix:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xezg3z5IE8I]DON HENLEY [Eagles] - THE HEART OF THE MATTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Just because..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8]Cyndi Lauper - True Colors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgcy-V6YIuI]Skeeter Davis -- The End Of The World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQDiKGRut80]"Send in the Clowns" - Sally Ann Howes - YouTube[/ame]








http://www.sondheimguide.com/night.html



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Little_Night_Music


----------



## Connery

Lulu - To Sir With Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOVQ4vAmM7Y&feature=related]Lulu - To Sir With Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> Under My Thumb...
> 
> Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb - YouTube



where have you been?


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> Lulu - To Sir With Love
> 
> Lulu - To Sir With Love - YouTube



She was a doll for true. I admire her.


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU3MXibkIx4]Donna Summer - Last Dance (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Donna Summer- Last Dance


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcW4HnLJL58]Gloria Estefan - Turn The Beat Around Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

Gloria Estefan- Turn the Beat Around


----------



## wavingrl

Time travel. When you 'Go Back' you will hear music like this. I liked 'some' it --not particularly these two. lol---'Oh Susannah' suited me better. What is a name? Susan means 'lily'. Perfect. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTFsM_7K1Yg]Where&#39;s The Playground Susie - Glen Campbell/ A Symphony For Susan - The Arbors - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgANuwSNsok]The Animals House of The Rising Sun (Original Sound) 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZEURntrQOg]Happy Together - Turtles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLPiYZrwAzU]Sweet Caroline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl61-KMQAnE&feature=related]I Love the Flower Girl by The Cowsills ( lyrics on video ) - YouTube[/ame]

The Cowsills- I Love the Flower Girl


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wadrAU6baV0]MacArthur Park - Richard Harris - YouTube[/ame]

Richard Harris- McArthur Park


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssBp0EpYxyY&feature=fvwrel]Incense & Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock ( Letra Español ) - YouTube[/ame]

Strawberry Alarm Clock- Incense & Peppermints


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoJM2NROFN8&feature=relmfu]Ringo Starr - It Don&#39;t Come Easy - 45 RPM - YouTube[/ame]

Ringo Starr- It Don't Come easy


----------



## skye

he-he ................... ................




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t3cBTb3xPc]Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Herb Alpert - This Guy's in Love with You 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkK04szvPf8&feature=player_embedded]Herb Alpert - This Guy's in Love with You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> he-he ................... ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song - YouTube



My parents took me that movie. No guff. 

They thought that they were "helping" in my teen years. Little did they know I was already into Alice Cooper.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he-he ................... ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents took me that movie. No guff.
> 
> They thought that they were "helping" in my teen years. Little did they know I was already into Alice Cooper.
Click to expand...


I'm so into vintage is not funny! 



Can it get better than that?  don't think so! 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFz5EzhSjM&feature=related]Elvis Presley- I Want You, I Need You, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Moon River Audrey Hepburn 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J1OcKd_Dqw]Moon River Audrey Hepburn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

one two three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wanna dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!Return to Senderrrrrrrrrrrrr 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E&feature=related]Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> he-he ................... ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann-Margret BYE BYE BIRDIE title song - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents took me that movie. No guff.
> 
> They thought that they were "helping" in my teen years. Little did they know I was already into Alice Cooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so into vintage is not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Can it get better than that?  don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFz5EzhSjM&feature=related]Elvis Presley- I Want You, I Need You, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


When you are a child and your mother and her friends are dragging you to see Blue Hawaii because I am supposed to have loved Elvis and you are in a line up praying none of your friends see you because my mum and her girlfriends want to see Elvis.

You have no idea. 



You just pray to death none of your friends see you. 

They are all lucky I'm not a felon.  I could blame it on them.


----------



## Connery

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My parents took me that movie. No guff.
> 
> They thought that they were "helping" in my teen years. Little did they know I was already into Alice Cooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so into vintage is not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Can it get better than that?  don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFz5EzhSjM&feature=related]Elvis Presley- I Want You, I Need You, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are a child and your mother and her friends are dragging you to see Blue Hawaii because I am supposed to have loved Elvis and you are in a line up praying none of your friends see you because my mum and her girlfriends want to see Elvis.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You just pray to death none of your friends see you.
> 
> They are all lucky I'm not a felon.  I could blame it on them.
Click to expand...

^^^^
 Dont Be Cruel ... He was cool....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_uWgJQlsnA]Elvis - Dont Be Cruel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> one two three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!Return to Senderrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube



Have you been there? 

It's a trip beyond. I just love it. When we were growing up it was a battle sort of kinda between the elvis crew and the beatles. rolling stone crew. 

the older I got the more I loved him. 

When I hit Memphis I had to go. By the end of the platinum tour I was sobbing with Japanese women(we bonded) and buying every thing I could in the gift shop. I think my kids still have Elvis Christmas cards.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My parents took me that movie. No guff.
> 
> They thought that they were "helping" in my teen years. Little did they know I was already into Alice Cooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so into vintage is not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Can it get better than that?  don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFz5EzhSjM&feature=related]Elvis Presley- I Want You, I Need You, I Love You - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are a child and your mother and her friends are dragging you to see Blue Hawaii because I am supposed to have loved Elvis and you are in a line up praying none of your friends see you because my mum and her girlfriends want to see Elvis.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You just pray to death none of your friends see you.
> 
> They are all lucky I'm not a felon.  I could blame it on them.
Click to expand...



Wow .... you had a problem with Elvis????? Really?    can't see how sister!   can't see why,, not for the life of me ... what problem LOL .... it's all good and better than good ...in fact doesn't get better than that !


----------



## rdean

Now this is really old.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one two three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!Return to Senderrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been there?
> 
> It's a trip beyond. I just love it. When we were growing up it was a battle sort of kinda between the elvis crew and the beatles. rolling stone crew.
> 
> the older I got the more I loved him.
> 
> When I hit Memphis I had to go. By the end of the platinum tour I was sobbing with Japanese women(we bonded) and buying every thing I could in the gift shop. I think my kids still have Elvis Christmas cards.
Click to expand...



Xmas card like that ?


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so into vintage is not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Can it get better than that?  don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis Presley- I Want You, I Need You, I Love You - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a child and your mother and her friends are dragging you to see Blue Hawaii because I am supposed to have loved Elvis and you are in a line up praying none of your friends see you because my mum and her girlfriends want to see Elvis.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You just pray to death none of your friends see you.
> 
> They are all lucky I'm not a felon.  I could blame it on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .... you had a problem with Elvis????? Really?    can't see how sister!   can't see why,, not for the life of me ... what problem LOL .... it's all good and better than good ...in fact doesn't get better than that !
Click to expand...


Isn't  he gorgeous? But you have to understand oh man I am so dating myself the battle was on between the Beatles and Elvis. 

When I was walking in Memphis do you know what it was like? At midnight stand at the gates of Graceland. Hold on to their bars. Fall to your knees. But just hold on.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are a child and your mother and her friends are dragging you to see Blue Hawaii because I am supposed to have loved Elvis and you are in a line up praying none of your friends see you because my mum and her girlfriends want to see Elvis.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> You just pray to death none of your friends see you.
> 
> They are all lucky I'm not a felon.  I could blame it on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .... you had a problem with Elvis????? Really?    can't see how sister!   can't see why,, not for the life of me ... what problem LOL .... it's all good and better than good ...in fact doesn't get better than that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't  he gorgeous? But you have to understand oh man I am so dating myself the battle was on between the Beatles and Elvis.
> 
> When I was walking in Memphis do you know what it was like? At midnight stand at the gates of Graceland. Hold on to their bars. Fall to your knees. But just hold on.
Click to expand...



cool

more bars..... jail bars ...in color


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI]Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one two three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!Return to Senderrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been there?
> 
> It's a trip beyond. I just love it. When we were growing up it was a battle sort of kinda between the elvis crew and the beatles. rolling stone crew.
> 
> the older I got the more I loved him.
> 
> When I hit Memphis I had to go. By the end of the platinum tour I was sobbing with Japanese women(we bonded) and buying every thing I could in the gift shop. I think my kids still have Elvis Christmas cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas card like that ?
Click to expand...


Do you know what you can get in that gift shop? My husband had to drag me out of there.


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow .... you had a problem with Elvis????? Really?    can't see how sister!   can't see why,, not for the life of me ... what problem LOL .... it's all good and better than good ...in fact doesn't get better than that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't  he gorgeous? But you have to understand oh man I am so dating myself the battle was on between the Beatles and Elvis.
> 
> When I was walking in Memphis do you know what it was like? At midnight stand at the gates of Graceland. Hold on to their bars. Fall to your knees. But just hold on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> more bars..... jail bars ...in color
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI]Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You have to go then. Only take the platinum.  When  you go thru the house you get the vibe. It's the most amazing. 

His wall of guns will just kill you.


----------



## tinydancer

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't  he gorgeous? But you have to understand oh man I am so dating myself the battle was on between the Beatles and Elvis.
> 
> When I was walking in Memphis do you know what it was like? At midnight stand at the gates of Graceland. Hold on to their bars. Fall to your knees. But just hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> more bars..... jail bars ...in color
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI]Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to go then. Only take the platinum.  When  you go thru the house you get the vibe. It's the most amazing.
> 
> His wall of guns will just kill you.
Click to expand...


I'm looking at this picture and thinking.....what a gorgeous man. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't  he gorgeous? But you have to understand oh man I am so dating myself the battle was on between the Beatles and Elvis.
> 
> When I was walking in Memphis do you know what it was like? At midnight stand at the gates of Graceland. Hold on to their bars. Fall to your knees. But just hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> more bars..... jail bars ...in color
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI]Elvis Presley Jailhouse Rock 1957 colour - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to go then. Only take the platinum.  When  you go thru the house you get the vibe. It's the most amazing.
> 
> His wall of guns will just kill you.
Click to expand...


.................   most amazing yes indeed! platinum better than gold.... 
good nite vibe it is then ....  oxygen please....




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am05yZehlAM]Follow That Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC1rYmc5ggI&feature=related]bristol stomp dovells - YouTube[/ame]

The Dovells- The Bristol Stomp


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OH7Ay1tvXs&feature=related]THE CLEFTONES Heart and Soul [original] - YouTube[/ame]

The Cleftones- Heart & Soul


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94VWNiOcss0&feature=related]Hushabye - The Mystics - YouTube[/ame]

The Mystics- Hushabye


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8YAcVf9rVg]You Don&#39;t Have To Be A Baby To Cry by Tennessee Ernie Ford on Mono 1955 Capitol 45. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFbLzqFaykU]Cowboys to Girls - The Intruders - YouTube[/ame]

Cowboys To Girls 
The Intruders


----------



## Connery

Dorothy Dandridge and Nicholas Brothers Chattanooga Choo Choo~1941 movie Sun Valley Serenade Chattanooga Choo Choo with Glenn Miller.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMR3OnbmWkA]Dorothy Dandridge and Nicholas Brothers Chattanooga Choo Choo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7dkn1ZnIPk]Drive My Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Thursday is "Gewfy night" Play something the most goofy thing you've ever heard, ya heah? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1kGuUZUgI0"]JOHNNY RIVERS- " MEMPHIS " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

It's a little hard to out-gewfy that one, but here's a stab in the dark  : 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PleN0AmuT9M]FENDERMEN - Muleskinner Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: &#39;They&#39;re coming to take me away&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

Napoleon XIV- They're Coming to Take Me Away


----------



## Connery

Can't Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro]Can't Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

THE FOUR SEASONS - I'VE GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH9CzRSYqxg]THE FOUR SEASONS - I'VE GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Right out of "My Blue Heaven" ... I thought this would be a good place to put an example of Jimi Hendrix amazingly talented electric guitar work that mesmerized Brits such as the Beatles, Eric Clapton, et al, in his time in London before returning stateside to do Woodstock before his untimely death at age 27. Kind of like James Dean--not a great body of work before dying young, but oh, what a talent for doing something so unique and well that nobody to that date had gone that far eeking a voice from an instrument like noone else had dared.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bYJQFQMs8]Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## konradv

konradv said:


> Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube
> 
> Napoleon XIV- They're Coming to Take Me Away



Did I win?


----------



## freedombecki

konradv said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube
> 
> Napoleon XIV- They're Coming to Take Me Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win?
Click to expand...

Oh, that was pretty darn good


----------



## freedombecki

This one became everybody's chant at games from 1977 on ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk]Queen - &#39;We Will Rock You&#39; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

And on being philosophical... this one does it for some...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE]Queen - &#39;Another One Bites the Dust&#39; - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egIy4nq6gYQ]Don Ho - Tiny Bubbles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQF-VsbMfDA]Frank Ifield - I remember you (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Connery

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - The Great Pretender-The Platters(1956) - YouTube



The Platters were great.....

Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbQuYgPrM0k]Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Curtis Lee - Pretty Little Angel Eyes


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-Z4zswZrJc]Curtis Lee - Pretty Little Angel Eyes (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

"I'm Gonna Make You Mine", Lou Christie~what a hairy chest.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haYvrO5D_Yo]"I&#39;m Gonna Make You Mine", Lou Christie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

freedombecki said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube
> 
> Napoleon XIV- They're Coming to Take Me Away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that was pretty darn good
Click to expand...


I liked the flip side even better...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gbvcEkuFFI]NAPOLEON XIV THEY&#39;RE COMING TO TAKE ME AWAY HA-HAA "REVERSE" SIDE B - YouTube[/ame]


sounds sorta like Russian, dontcha think...


----------



## Connery

Ray Charles - You Dont Know Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Prv1aJ3L8]Ray Charles - You Dont Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Classic Alice.

[ame=http://youtu.be/D8YpOM7LVew]Alice Cooper - Hello horray 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Some tunes are rock classics, but this one hits "rock anthem" status.

[ame=http://youtu.be/qga5eONXU_4]Alice Cooper-Schools out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

One of my favorite ladies ever.

[ame=http://youtu.be/oyGO5NRhzvk]Ronettes Be my Baby Shingdig 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbK0C9AYMd8]Chubby Checker - The Twist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ronnie with Eddie. I saw him unplugged at this river festival in Nashville. He was amazing. 

This video is hot. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/TrUBew57FS0]Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8MOXRtHtQQ]Lou Christie - Lightning Strikes 45 rpm! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Yardbirds classic


----------



## bayoubill

techieny said:


> Chubby Checker - The Twist - YouTube



a li'l bit of bayoubill trivia that I'd completely forgotten 'til now... 

I won the Twist contest at summer camp in '62...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Yardbirds classic
> 
> Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight - YouTube



check yer link... ;-)


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM]The Kinks - Tired of Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W-VehwX_ik]The Yardbirds - Heart Full Of Soul (Shindig 1965) - YouTube[/ame]


eta: this one of those rare TV appearances where performers weren't lip-syncking...


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yardbirds classic
> 
> Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check yer link... ;-)
Click to expand...


never mind. I fixed it. thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zof-1Z90Cbo]SPOONFUL The Filmore Version...Rock was never better. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I love them.

[ame=http://youtu.be/iPKTQkkK3YM]Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1pX9Cg-zSw]Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA]Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child Slight Return Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKHhpzFSKOg]Time Is - It&#39;s a Beautiful Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFP-rYQb3ts]It&#39;s a Beautiful Day - Bombay Calling (1978) FAMILIAR ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_FlNwQlBmU]Omaha-Moby Grape-1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMvIIHFr4dA]Moby Grape - Motorcycle Irene (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/0uvr3dmptvg]Heart - Magic Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xEbbyKJ0mk]Moby Grape - Murder In My Heart For The Judge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

bitchin'... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWxX7eQ3DLo]Let&#39;s make a dope deal original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

And 

[ame=http://youtu.be/4gpNqB4dnT4]Heart - Crazy On You (live 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'k... in the mood to play Hearts...? I can go fer that... 

here's a few of my favs...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpoP4YSFKGA]Heart - Dog and Butterfly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxot454ksRg]Heart - Straight on (live 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOfQaYPYXSo]HEART - Mistral Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Another classic oldie but goldie

[ame=http://youtu.be/kqXSBe-qMGo]Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

trying to keep up... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_j7i_ZVfxw]Them - Gloria (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

still workin' on gettin' caught up with td... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg]Animals Please Don&#39;t let me be Misunderstood. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/gF5LaVkDhyk]Bryan Adams - Run To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snwb-yoiaLU]The Animals We&#39;ve Gotta Get Out Of This Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Bryan Adams - Run To You - YouTube



mebbe I'll take up Brian Adams...

meantime...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3GNKUE-d9c]The Animals - It&#39; s My Life (1965) HD & HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

love the video fer this one... puttin' the 45 on the turntable... jes' like the old days... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF7_bl6lYvw]Animals - Don't Bring Me Down - 45 rpm - YouTube[/ame]


eta: this is prolly the last Animals release that I really really liked...

pretty much lost interest in 'em after this one...


----------



## tinydancer

I loved these guys so much I named my best dogs after them. Jim Dandy to the Rescue and Ruby Starr.

David Lee Roth imitated Mangrum. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/GqRR3qLNAYY]Black Oak Arkansas - Jim Dandy - VH1 - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> I loved these guys so much I named my best dogs after them. Jim Dandy to the Rescue and Ruby Starr.
> 
> David Lee Roth imitated Mangrum.
> 
> Black Oak Arkansas - Jim Dandy - VH1 - Live - YouTube



never liked BOA... not in the least bit...

my roommate had their album... he played the damn thing over and over again...

drove me fuckin' nuts...

sorely wanted to do this to it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1xqI_4btnc]Guitar Smashes - YouTube[/ame]


sorry...


----------



## bayoubill

didn't much like this tune... it pretty much sucked musically... but the lyrics were sorta cool...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCti5iQXK-I]Eric Burdon & The Animals - It&#39;s All Meat (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oKUTOLSeMM]Dirty Dancing- Hungry Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi4PUx8bXk]Patrick Swayze - She&#39;s Like The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9BbUqHrWFI]Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Whitney Houston sings "All The Man That I Need"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y0TWOttkVo]Patrick Swayze & Wife Dancing At World Music Awards 1994 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I'd rather listen to this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD-Fmbg9kOk]Jesse Colin Young - Mornin&#39; Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6voJjexENok]A Case of You - Joni Mitchell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY]James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSYpIFCiEvs]Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway (Original) HQ 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

mmmmmmm..... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag]Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Love this guy's work...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ighSddnnaPE]Neil Diamond - Song Song Blue (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsUBjhBo4tk]Neil Diamond - Hello Again.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvXCYqd8AAs]Neil Diamond, &#39;Cherry Cherry&#39; (circa 1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

freedombecki said:


> mmmmmmm.....
> 
> Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977 - YouTube




Very nice thank you becki!


I also like Doo Wop very much when it comes to oldies...Tonight, Tonight- Mello Kings

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06kNHBjB2Ew]Tonight, Tonight- Mello Kings (Henz Oldies) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Billy Joel - The Longest Time~"The song is a tribute to the Doo-Wop sounds of the '50s that Joel loved, complete with lyrics about being crazy in love with a girl"....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_XgQhMPeEQ]Billy Joel - The Longest Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

This is lovely too..

The Poni-Tails - Born Too Late (1958)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3mfPDSbl-4]The Poni-Tails - Born Too Late (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

^^^
That's the America...the world I yearn for.


----------



## skye

"It's All in the Game " by  Tommy Edwards....  around the 1950s

 and if you are lucky... your heart will fly away.... like in  long gone  happy   past times....

Good night all ...bless you


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtizr2G_7Bk]It's All In The Game - Tommy Edwards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/f4iCS5D3IjU]The Association "Along Comes Mary" 1980 Reunion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/ijTqDohph2Y]The Association "Windy" - 1980 Reunion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/0dgf6aRhRcM]Association - Never My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/ObbzXqjOlRQ]The Association "Cherish" 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Oooooh I loved Stevie!

[ame=http://youtu.be/VJzcF0v1eOE]Small Faces, Itchycoo Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

The epitome of "cool". He was awesome.

[ame=http://youtu.be/L8WEvrfOJ94]Frank Sinatra In Studio - It Was A Very Good Year (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdrYYUuT07Q]Chattanooga Choo Choo - The Andrews Sisters w/onscreen lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Dreamy said:


> Chattanooga Choo Choo - The Andrews Sisters w/onscreen lyrics - YouTube



Deadly harmonies!


----------



## bayoubill

under-appreciated JA album... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25RAkXpQwnA]Jefferson Airplane - After Bathing At Baxter's [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

What was the first rock and roll record to sell a million copies? It was done by a formerly almost obscure group, Bill Haley and the Comets in 1954, and is here:

[ame=http://youtu.be/d2UkFvKllLw]Shake, Rattle and Roll - Bill Haley & The Comets (1954) - YouTube[/ame]

My oldest cousin, Linda, was so far the only family's teenager and you could hear her playing this one in her room. Often, she would condescend to let herself out the front door to go visit friends without a word to anyone else, all peasants in her estimation... ah, life in the early 50s!


----------



## freedombecki

Bill Haley and his Comets also left America  a different place with his cool cat saying with a song:

[ame="http://youtu.be/W0bidd0Uhvk"]Bill Haley and Comets - See you later alligator - YouTube[/ame]

Yep. lolcats had a precursor, and this was it--the era of cool cats. ​ 
​


----------



## freedombecki

And put your glad rags on... 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ud_JZcC0tHI]Rock Around the Clock-Bill Haley-original song-1955 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/eFTLKWw542g]Billy Joel - We Didn&#39;t Start The Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWCB_Xmphs]"A Simple Desultory Philippic" by Simon and Garfunkel - YouTube[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- A Simple Desultory Phillipic


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwKXggW7naI]Bob Dylan - Subterranean Homesick Blues - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Dylan- Subterranean Homesick Blues


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWYmxr8XE]Ball Of Confusion (That&#39;s What The World Is Today) - YouTube[/ame]

The Temptations-  Ball of Confusion


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqiPvGrkTo]Rem, It&#39;s The End Of The World As We Know It (and I feel fine) - YouTube[/ame]

R.E.M.- It's the End of the World as We Know It(and I Feel Fine)


----------



## tinydancer

It's the juke box babies....I put up Johnny Rivers and Paul Revere and the Raiders.. It's the thread where we can be assholes.

And I'm about to prove it right


----------



## tinydancer

Okey dokey bef9re I sign off Love you billy. see you tomorrow my friend.


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=9m1dnN5lpm4&NR=1]Johnny Rivers - Baby I Need Your Lovin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Rivers- Baby I need Your Lovin'


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0]The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

The Monkees- Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/HIWY8UyW9bw]The Box Tops - The Letter (Upbeat 1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Triple play

[ame=http://youtu.be/bjuW-hYs17w]Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/-qoyWU_EDDU]Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn 1967 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/2GCr1eTbxbw]Blinded by the Light by Manfred Mann in HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skL1Hwgnatc]The Beatles - Paperback Writer Promo Video HQ - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- Paperback Writer


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVlr4g5-r18]The Beatles- Twist n Shout(Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- Twist 'n Shout


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQ9KLNayKM]The Beatles (1965) - I Feel Fine - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- I Feel Fine


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj5FNW11ADs]Tommy Roe - Everybody (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x91tdu9rpJ0]Henson Cargill (Skip A Rope) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUe7dMi2uLA]Terry Stafford - Suspicion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zarsqZCXO8Y]American Breed - Bend Me Shape Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kVFfKezVo]The Electric Prunes I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Double shot

[ame=http://youtu.be/7rXhXLsNJL8]Love potion number 9, The Searchers - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXYNHp19xok]The Searchers - Needles And Pins ('64) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZqyJxf35U]The Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaG2Acg8n60]Steam - na na hey hey kiss him goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOs1O85uEfA]Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense and Peppermints - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSwbGlCbkNY]The T-Bones - No Matter What Shape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2821Jvnaeg8]Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion Roulette (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXrAUXbQ7Iw]Tommy James & The Shondells - Crimson & Clover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The Shadows "Apache"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY-rPDwzM9M&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DwuBqja6k8szqpT91y00BF]The Shadows - Apache - YouTube[/ame]


and my favorite from them 

"Sleepwalk"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS38_gJh3hE]Sleepwalk ( the Shadows) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT_7lKX1xUs]IT AIN'T ME BABE - THE TURTLES 1965. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo6zBKMQO7w]The Turtles - You Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://youtu.be/0nvA92DUzOA]Otis Redding - A Change Is Gonna Come (with some video footage). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Booker T and the MG's...Green Onions

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q]Booker T & the M G &#39;s - Green Onions (Original / HQ audio) - YouTube[/ame]

Archie Bell and the Drells...Tighten up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wro3bqi4Eb8]Archie Bell & The Drells - Tighten up (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

The Spinners...It's A Shame

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE0EOIqwiQI]The Spinners - Its A Shame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny extended version 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuPElD-o3zQ]Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny extended version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Santo & Johnny - SEALED WITH A KISS ( SELLADO CON UN BESO ) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNf6SN3qgwA]Santo & Johnny - SEALED WITH A KISS ( SELLADO CON UN BESO ) ( sin video ) - YouTube[/ame]

Brian Hyland - Sealed with a kiss 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIkUiD8N81k]Brian Hyland - Sealed with a kiss 1962 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxuBDD23J7E]Box Tops - Neon Rainbow (+ performance) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFOXD6G8nsc]Morning Girl ~ The Neon Philharmonic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjm1CN-6ahA]Donna The Prima Donna - Dion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_yMLL-K3Fk]Head East ~ Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ]The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZDdsuvlIC8]steppenwolf - hey lawdy mama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtC7i4KMRgo]Molly Hatchet-Dreams I'll Never See.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

vintage Christmas!!!! from long long ago...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkimySRWiiw]Run Rudolph Run - Chuck Berry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

The Ronettes - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - A Christmas Gift For You - 1963 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIw0GvucbXM]07 - Phil Spector - The Ronettes - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - A Christmas Gift For You - 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Darlene Love - CHRISTMAS (Baby, Please Come Home) (1963) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNPpBMTeHUI]Darlene Love - CHRISTMAS (Baby, Please Come Home) (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

from Oz 


Kylie Minogue Santa Baby 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm925HkXQ-A]Kylie Minogue Santa Baby Official Video- Love MAgazine Xmas 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Carpenters Merry Christmas Darling 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSHevB1QZOM]Carpenters Merry Christmas Darling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/zqq3tW3iACw]CHICAGO - Hard To Say I&#39;m Sorry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/NoKn7vkSMBc]Frank Sinatra - Chicago - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QPoTGyWT0Cg]Bill Withers - Lean On Me [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cWst-r26whI]Stevie Wonder - You Are The Sunshine Of My Life.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KtBbyglq37E]Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer ( Official song ) HQ version , Photos / Photoshoots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/RdopMqrftXs]The Beatles - Let It Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pX6QlnlMqjE]Sam Cooke You Send Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/59BZxgohr9g]Bobby Goldsboro - Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HTzGMEfbnAw]Juice Newton - Angel Of The Morning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kjq4wYuwgxs]Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/UCmUhYSr-e4]Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Cd3pDM2f6Y8]Johnny Mathis Misty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/WwJ_XuAgMNM]Don&#39;t Go Breakin&#39; My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/3H_59aFXoo4]Tommy James & the Shondells - Mony Mony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/FGVGFfj7POA]Wilson Pickett - In the Midnight Hour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jt0mg8Z09SY]Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

freedombecki said:


> Johnny Mathis Misty - YouTube



I was just listening to this with Mathis hehe. I love playing this one on my guitar.

Here is another version by Tal Farlow 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIaseicCzFk]"Misty" performed by Tal Farlow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

"Heart In Hand"-  Brenda Lee, 1962 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voEft3L4slU]Heart In Hand Brenda Lee, 1962 45 DECCA 31407 A - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Alf4PpcoqQ&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Cca1iqj1wN-OR-HZabgsHO]Rick Nelson - It's Up To You (STEREO) - YouTube[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euhQqqQJp0s]Poor Little Fool - Ricky Nelson (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

and my favorite ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~ 


Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awNqLO6auQA]Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The Tornados - Telstar -  

early 1960s very satisfying,,,,, no complaints..














[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuA-fqKCiAE]The Tornados - Telstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

The Happenings - See You In September~~~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgCt-F22Ex0]The Happenings - See You In September (filmed on Lake Calhoun in Minneapolis) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

skye said:


> Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961 - YouTube






It was good enough for early Beatles too .. here is their version 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMuNC2dm-Eo]The Beatles - Take Good Care Of My Baby (Decca) (2011 Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Conway Twitty - It's Only Make Believe. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8pWIW-iMME]Conway Twitty - It&#39;s Only Make Believe. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49klxPex-k]Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good enough for early Beatles too .. here is their version
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMuNC2dm-Eo]The Beatles - Take Good Care Of My Baby (Decca) (2011 Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...




and yet another version  of the song ...with a different tempo.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szQA4BN1qiY]Smokie: Take Good Care Of My Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Connery said:


> Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue
> 
> Dion And The Belmonts - Runaround sue - YouTube



Here is a cover of Run Around Sue~~~ Sue must be a real trampy girl...

G-Eazy - Runaround Sue ft. Greg Banks VIDEO 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-dxZ3_3oBs]G-Eazy - Runaround Sue ft. Greg Banks VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

RIP Patti Page

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1Iah57nQJQQ]Patti Page - You Don't Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

Thanks for the memories, Patti Page. My mom sang all your songs in front of her ironing board, and I learned all the words!

[ame=http://youtu.be/60qBEFJ8Zhc]Patti Page - Allegheney Moon - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ey2JUUrBFs8]I Miss You - Harold Melvin And The Bluenotes - [ LYRICS ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoopfp5iaKw]Gary U.S. Bonds : Quarter To Three ( 1961 ) - YouTube[/ame]

Gary U.S. Bonds-  Quarter to Three


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSeQL9Dhh6c]Obscure rocker by Gary &#39;US&#39; Bonds - This Little Girl - YouTube[/ame]

Gary U.S. Bonds- This Little Girl


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC7myZoVnlQ]Dear Lady Twist - Gary U.S. Bonds - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Gary U.S. Bonds- Dear Lady Twist


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kjhQceK0Y6E]THE EVERLY BROS - LET IT BE ME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1X2_lbj6Fm0]Teddy Pendergrass - The Whole Town&#39;s Laughing At Me (Live Hammersmith Odeon 1982) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ek9jp7hETk0]Teddy Pendergrass - Turn Off The Lights [Live In &#39;82 DVD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

come here ...I Really Love You/The Stereos 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRayY6LaQEw]I Really Love You/The Stereos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Five Satins - In the Still of the Night 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI]Five Satins - In the Still of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

"Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48rB92X38C0]"Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller - YouTube[/ame]

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GizJz6BUBkI]Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Bobby Day - Rockin Robin 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKTgIK8DxA]Bobby Day - Rockin Robin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

The Chords - Sh-Boom 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBgQezOF8kY]The Chords - Sh-Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/r9hSgs0ITI0]Stay-Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs-original song-1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EwqhJyUyoHU]The Contours - Do you love me. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/uxvFF1bQNu8]Ivory Joe hunter - Since I met you baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KNNiBcU3BR4]Fats Domino - Ain&#39;t That A Shame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

For some reason, this guy's voice is just great...

[ame=http://youtu.be/lLeCB7Kn-VE]Todd Rundgren - Hello It&#39;s Me (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/T4tPGljkR_w]Santo & Johnny - Sleep Walk &#39;68 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/DuDeBcpLITQ]James Brown "I feel good" lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/TVF6kyFH1mI]MEL TORME - Comin&#39; Home Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

freedombecki said:


> For some reason, this guy's voice is just great...
> 
> Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (1972) - YouTube



It's a great song


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/BNYbIQBLfbU]The Playmates - Don&#39;t Go Home (Roulette 4072 - 1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yl_XQVKe6So]The Monkees - Daydream Believer Music Video (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

drifter said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this guy's voice is just great...
> 
> Todd Rundgren - Hello It's Me (1972) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great song
Click to expand...


That, too, drifter.


----------



## namvet

Connery said:


> "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller
> 
> "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller - YouTube
> 
> Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters
> 
> Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958 - YouTube



thanks for posting. my late grand mother loved that song


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWWT0kwPv4]Lipstick On Your Collar - Connie Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCLB6Y8zjA]Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Bobby Vee - A Letter From Betty


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyPOFhM9RZQ]Bobby Vee - A Letter From Betty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

namvet said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller
> 
> "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" Glenn Miller - YouTube
> 
> Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters
> 
> Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for posting. my late grand mother loved that song
Click to expand...


You are very welcome!!!!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - YouTube



I enjoy Bobby Vee and all the pioneers of his genre. This one is a "Scopitone which is  a type of jukebox featuring a 16 mm film component. Scopitone films were a forerunner of music videos. The Italian Cinebox/Colorama and Color-Sonics were competing, lesser-known technologies of the time."

Bobby Vee - "Baby Face" (Scopitone S-1072)~~~ there is a whole lotta shakin' goin' on in this one and the rungs on the swings must have left a mark...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWYaOqB1C7I]Bobby Vee - "Baby Face" (Scopitone S-1072) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt7htnE1s4o]Love Potion No. Nine-The Clovers-1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Z4k6edoBM]The Stroll-The Diamonds-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMigXnXMhQ4]Harry Belafonte - "Banana Boat Song (Day O)" - 1956 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsmC0auHbAA]Canadian Sunset - Hugo Winterhalter (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MiYsEFkH2c]Ricky Nelson - it's late - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/VJcGi4-n_Yw]Earth Angel - The Penguins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/Coy8Hoa1DNw]RITCHIE VALENS-LA BAMBA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

LGS: if you happen to view this check it out at 0:15

[ame=http://youtu.be/3UMhy7M0D5g]POR UN AMOR - LINDA RONSTADT - canciones de mi padre - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

I simply am in love with this song ....deeply in love...

Theme from the 1959 movie  "Summer Place"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt7SPm7N6D8]Theme from a summer place (Percy Faith version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

I love this 

Doctor Zhivago - Lara's Theme 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yd2PzoF1y8]Doctor Zhivago - Lara's Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

If I see this a million times I will fall in love a million times....

Moon River Audrey Hepburn 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J1OcKd_Dqw]Moon River Audrey Hepburn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJUI-NRDflU]It&#39;s My Life - The Animals - YouTube[/ame]

The Animals- It's My Life


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HH8vjxFIUC4]Les Paul - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mHANNkKBSNU]Hooked On Swing Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PAbMazCRNso]The Browns - The Old Lamplighter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0evW6v69yF0]Roger Miller - "Dang Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox0p9chV6WM]The Beatles - Things We Said Today (2009 Stereo Remaster) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrhAC0dFis0]Roger Miller - King of the Road - With Lyrics! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmCsdqs-lLU]Bent Fabric - "Alley Cat" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c45spFPiQE]Our Winter Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax-6U-KaBAY]Bobby Rydell - Wild One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omG-hZfN6zk]PIPELINE - The Chantays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKmLWGfMyU]The Chiffons - One fine day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjm1CN-6ahA]Donna The Prima Donna - Dion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_EhWmZxVdQ]ON BROADWAY - THE DRIFTERS 1963.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVCRdTBeYc]The four tops - Baby i need your loving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juzm3BRksf0]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8]Fever - Peggy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sku-1hqA5xw]Petula Clark - Downtown with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Petula Clark - Downtown with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDVaKRApcg&feature=related]Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]
Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher (Best Quality)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYqlOfzDsK8]The Bar-Kays - "Soul Finger" (1967) - YouTube[/ame]
The Bar-Kays - "Soul Finger" (1967)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQUsNx5P6Lo]Young-Holt Unlimited - Soulful Strut - YouTube[/ame]
Young-Holt Unlimited - Soulful Strut


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buS64Sz76ow]DUSTY SPRINGFIELD - AM I THE SAME GIRL - YouTube[/ame]
DUSTY SPRINGFIELD - AM I THE SAME GIRL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xKkSSKmjbk]Dionne Warwick (Theme From) Valley of the Dolls 1968 Million Seller - YouTube[/ame]
Dionne Warwick (Theme From) Valley of the Dolls 1968 Million Seller


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEHckjjbE8I]FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66 - YouTube[/ame]
FOOL ON THE HILL - Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBwSN0Yw5l0]Re: Dusty Springfield-you don't have to say you love me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSZ15R2DFBg]Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66 - Mais Que Nada - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZTS9H-l5qQ]The Walker Brothers - Make It Easy On Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E]BW Stevenson - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8snvN8Ii3k]Brooks and Dunn - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZNTA9-Sk2I]The Dramatics - Watcha See Is Watcha Get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/8782KIj_rKw]Let's Hang On - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LyRqdzF8swY]Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUaHn7Fzwzg]Marvin Gaye - I'll Be Doggone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0Rm11Bl8xQ&feature=share&list=PL9227E2666B80E806]Astrud Gilberto / Walter Wanderley - So Nice (Summer Samba) 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LWJDxc2CKYY]6206 Jimmy Justice When My Little Girl Is Smiling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dq4PDKDsW-s]WHEN I FALL IN LOVE - THE LETTERMEN.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/lwGSKea-lGw]I LOVE HOW YOU LOVE ME ~ The Paris Sisters 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ssCLB6Y8zjA]Bobby Vee - The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Nk-H1rXzE]Since I Fell For You - Lenny Welch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIh4lAXwx-o]The Flamingos "I Only Have Eyes For You" My Extended Version! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

[ame=http://youtu.be/GM8_v4AwltM]Sam The Sham & The Pharoahs - Little Red Riding Hood (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Ahhhhhhhhhhh.....

[ame=http://youtu.be/tGo-uLKcxw4]J. FRANK WILSON & THE CAVALIERS-"LAST KISS" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYSWiPm7E0]Don't Fear the Reaper- Blue Öyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmHOMMD7H_8]Rise - Herb Alpert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzBQ4OKcNNU]Do You Feel Like We Do [Live] - Peter Frampton (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I always wanted to be a back up singer going " Wimoweh, wimoweh, wimoweh, wimoweh".

 Man, back up singers had some cool lyrics. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/u3khhdsOj0Y]The Tokens - The lion sleeps tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCrpUsLd5kE]little darlin' - the original diamonds (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA1uknS9JgM]Herman's Hermits Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQL3262tjo]Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The Tornados - Telstar ... Bless them ... bless those  gone  times... .. deep inside my heart 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryrEPzsx1gQ]The Tornados - Telstar (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> The Tornados - Telstar ... Bless them ... bless those  gone  times... .. deep inside my heart
> 
> 
> The Tornados - Telstar (HQ) - YouTube



Thanks skye I enjoy that...

Here is Santo and Johnny Sleepwalk...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The Ventures - Walk don't run... from the magical 1960s  

bye ya'll 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw]The Ventures - Walk Don't Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/UQeqmNbA2Hs]?????? SAILING ?????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/TiCwIPGkTy4]The GO-GOs - We Got The Beat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LdSqPPRPI1o]Toto - Rosanna (From "Live In Amsterdam") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/wITYgKqRb0Y]Waiting For A Girl Like You (Foreigner) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/tAoDJcFU6iY]Physical - Olivia Newton John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/M3T_xeoGES8]Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/TYJzcUvS_NU]Vangelis - Chariots of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/btPJPFnesV4]Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/OdFghZmdwXk]Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/3GwjfUFyY6M]Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0JRgHol94Xc]Pat Benatar - Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/b6oAFlPLGA8]A Land Down Under - Men at Work - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/mdlyEC2wcQQ]Laura Branigan - Gloria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SKdVq_vNAAI]Bee Gees, Staying alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS6zQaPQXEM]TOMMY JAMES & THE SHONDELLS- "HANKY PANKY" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Doris Day  from the movie "Teacher's Pet"   1958  with  Clark  Gable


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc7g96GYBx0]Teacher's Pet ~~~ Doris Day ~~ Clark Gable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QtdOpnCBLj8]Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cu023iV_atg]KNOCK ON WOOD - EDDIE FLOYD 1966. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbjMVpK_utU]Lulu To Sir With Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBwSN0Yw5l0]Re: Dusty Springfield-you don't have to say you love me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/1TD_pSeNelU]Willie Nelson - On the Road Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/zhCPbEc3CuM]Bee Gees - Love You Inside Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eh0LCKyUws]Paul and Paula - Hey Paula (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY]The Seekers - I'll never find another you (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVCRdTBeYc]The four tops - Baby i need your loving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

In addition to being one of America's most beloved funny men, Jackie Gleason also conducted his orchestra to doing some of America's most wonderful pieces through an absolute devotion to finer music. His tribute to his mother was only one of them...

[ame=http://youtu.be/NvzrVum5vTU]Jackie Gleason Ruby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Also, in keeping with this month of February, this Jackie Gleason hit was played for years on FM Stations throughout the years. Don't forget your Valentine this year! ~ Love, becki

[ame=http://youtu.be/8UjsCtIeGFA]My Funny Valentine - JACKIE GLEASON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Another of Jackie Gleason's gifts to America was played each time his series tv show, The Honeymooners was shown. That theme song was called "Shangri La" and the backbone of old-time noncommercial FM Radio stations. *sigh*

[ame=http://youtu.be/l0Y7mUiwBk0]Jackie Gleason & His Orchestra - Shangri La (1954) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?

[ame="http://youtu.be/-kIRWOm8JbY"]Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Gleason doing the ever-popular 50's romantic theme song, "Moonlight Becomes You" (and if you ever saw "Road to Morocco" you may vaguely recall it):

[ame=http://youtu.be/CXDnYa6txTQ]Jackie Gleason & His Orchestra - Moonlight Becomes You (1957) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Jackie Gleason does "There, I've Said it Again." Wow, could he make a romantic mood from a decent piece of music. <swoon>

[ame=http://youtu.be/M-QEl4-510Q]Jackie Gleason And His Orchestra-There I've Said It Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Nothing sad or unhappy about Gleason's satin-sheets rendition of "Melancholoy Serenade!"

[ame=http://youtu.be/wLhREoVHTl0]Jackie Gleason & Orchestra - "Melancholy Serenade" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

His deliberately slow and arousing rendition of Deep Purple is no different than  any of his other romantic studies with his orchestra. Who else would know that Jackie Gleason, funny man by day, could be so romantic about nights? They say comedians are smart people, too, which I believe is so.

[ame=http://youtu.be/sCU5fWd7D1Q]Jackie Gleason Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

And wouldn't Jackie Gleason's "Late in December" keep the hearth glowing in hearts during the winter months:

[ame=http://youtu.be/iw40JkRbM60]? Late In December / Jackie Gleason Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

No tribute to Jackie Gleason's romantic penchant would be complete without his orchestra's version of Misty--never a rush, just attention to the enjoyable moments of sharing:

[ame=http://youtu.be/qNmAC2TlbpQ]Misty By Jackie Gleason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

This is one of my favorites from Jakie Gleason

Jackie Gleason - Call me irresponsible 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6MCrWcRnxM&playnext=1&list=PLjkVqR9RgmnisG9r5Ucj4ki2UvvXM_tXP&feature=results_video]Jackie Gleason - Call me irresponsible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

freedombecki said:


> The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?
> 
> Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube



Gleason didn't play an instrument... that's the great Bobby Hackett on cornet... 

in fact, Gleason probably wasn't even in the recording studio at the time this tune was recorded... 

even though Gleason put his name on some great music, and would conduct the orchestra in public, it was mainly simple showmanship... he was seldom directly involved in conducting the orchestra during recording sessions...  

also, beyond conceptualizing the tunes he's credited with composing, Gleason did none the the actual pen-on-paper musical arrangements... he didn't know how to read or write music... so he would describe what he wanted to assistants, who would then work out the arrangements...


----------



## Connery

bayoubill said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?
> 
> Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason didn't play an instrument... that's the great Bobby Hackett on cornet...
> 
> in fact, Gleason probably wasn't even in the recording studio at the time this tune was recorded...
> 
> even though Gleason put his name on some great music, and would conduct the orchestra in public, it was mainly simple showmanship... he was seldom directly involved in conducting the orchestra during recording sessions...
> 
> also, beyond conceptualizing the tunes he's credited with composing, Gleason did none the the actual pen-on-paper musical arrangements... he didn't know how to read or write music... so he would describe what he wanted to assistants, who would then work out the arrangements...
Click to expand...

I agree, it is my understanding that Gleason dabbled in playing the trumpet/coronet, but, was not proficient by any means.


----------



## bayoubill

Connery said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?
> 
> Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason didn't play an instrument... that's the great Bobby Hackett on cornet...
> 
> in fact, Gleason probably wasn't even in the recording studio at the time this tune was recorded...
> 
> even though Gleason put his name on some great music, and would conduct the orchestra in public, it was mainly simple showmanship... he was seldom directly involved in conducting the orchestra during recording sessions...
> 
> also, beyond conceptualizing the tunes he's credited with composing, Gleason did none the the actual pen-on-paper musical arrangements... he didn't know how to read or write music... so he would describe what he wanted to assistants, who would then work out the arrangements...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, it is my understanding that Gleason dabbled in playing the trumpet/coronet, but, was not proficient by any means.
Click to expand...


Even though his actual musical talent was minimal, Gleason should still get credit for producing alotta great tunes...


----------



## freedombecki

bayoubill said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?
> 
> Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason didn't play an instrument... that's the great Bobby Hackett on cornet...
> 
> in fact, Gleason probably wasn't even in the recording studio at the time this tune was recorded...
> 
> even though Gleason put his name on some great music, and would conduct the orchestra in public, it was mainly simple showmanship... he was seldom directly involved in conducting the orchestra during recording sessions...
> 
> also, beyond conceptualizing the tunes he's credited with composing, Gleason did none the the actual pen-on-paper musical arrangements... he didn't know how to read or write music... so he would describe what he wanted to assistants, who would then work out the arrangements...
Click to expand...

 Oh, my bad. As I was looking through dozens of his orchestra's you-tubes, I thought one of the people said he was playing the trumpet with the band. I can't remember which one, with over 100 choices, I only brought a few here. I also thought I saw him play the trumpet on a tv show once or twice, too. That was forever and a day ago, and probably had nothing to do with the recordings. So thanks for the correction.


----------



## bayoubill

freedombecki said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was a master of romantic music. Here's Jackie Gleason pouring out a solo with his orchestra, "Unforgettable". Oh, my! What girl doesn't like to think someone thinks of her as unforgettable?
> 
> Jackie Gleason Unforgettable - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleason didn't play an instrument... that's the great Bobby Hackett on cornet...
> 
> in fact, Gleason probably wasn't even in the recording studio at the time this tune was recorded...
> 
> even though Gleason put his name on some great music, and would conduct the orchestra in public, it was mainly simple showmanship... he was seldom directly involved in conducting the orchestra during recording sessions...
> 
> also, beyond conceptualizing the tunes he's credited with composing, Gleason did none the the actual pen-on-paper musical arrangements... he didn't know how to read or write music... so he would describe what he wanted to assistants, who would then work out the arrangements...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my bad. As I was looking through dozens of his orchestra's you-tubes, I thought one of the people said he was playing the trumpet with the band. I can't remember which one, with over 100 choices, I only brought a few here. I also thought I saw him play the trumpet on a tv show once or twice, too. That was forever and a day ago, and probably had nothing to do with the recordings. So thanks for the correction.
Click to expand...


np, becki...

thanks for posting the great tunes...


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/F10HUhIQITY]Jackie Gleason Lawrence of Arabia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5CwkFW0K8lw]But Beautiful By Jackie Gleason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/P8xJw9w0Q8A]Jackie Gleason - Alone Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nkHR6DCQRA]Booker T. & M.G.'s Time is tight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/FfiQAvvmXvc]Whale of a Tale (with Lyrics) - 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1939:

[ame=http://youtu.be/1HRa4X07jdE]Judy Garland - Over The Rainbow (Subtitiles) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Best song, Academy Awards, 1940:

[ame=http://youtu.be/hKaVpVj9rCQ]Pinocchio - 'When You Wish Upon A Star' - Full Animation. HD. Remastered 1940 'Release Print'. - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song,  Academy Awards, 1941:

[ame=http://youtu.be/2RTht7gRXWo]"The Last Time I Saw Paris" from Lady Be Good - Ann Sothern - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1942:

[ame=http://youtu.be/4qa6Eyfx0mE]White Christmas from Holiday Inn 1942 (colour) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1943:

[ame=http://youtu.be/J4XOzis8LnQ]ALICE FAYE ~ You'll Never Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1944:

[ame=http://youtu.be/iTUKHMlbYGA]Bing Crosby "Swinging on a Star" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1945:


[ame=http://youtu.be/7bUNh1gTBp0]It Might as Well Be Spring - R&H's State Fair 1945 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awars, 1946:

[ame=http://youtu.be/ioQlOml6vvA]Judy Garland-The Harvey Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy awards, 1947:

[ame=http://youtu.be/LcxYwwIL5zQ]Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1948:

[ame=http://youtu.be/i1e7CIMvD74]Buttons and Bows - Bob Hope - Jane Russell - The Paleface 1948 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1949:

[ame=http://youtu.be/iHYqKEAehPU]Baby It's Cold Outside.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1950:

[ame=http://youtu.be/JwwCKgd2KQQ]NAT KING COLE - MONA LISA 1950 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1951:

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZM-26juCZB8]03Rosemary Clooney & Harry James In The Cool, Cool, Cool Of The Evening Here Comes The Groom VintageMusic es - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1952:

[ame="http://youtu.be/1eCMEsv44ho"]High Noon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Best Song, Academy Awards, 1953:

[ame=http://youtu.be/bZALA7sPhYU]Doris Day - A Secret Love (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caWN1nHF2hA]Jeri Southern - Fire Down Below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## George Costanza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RJr8OvMnHE]Harry Belafonte - Matilda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

hahahaha, George!


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9jjiWS__Mp0]Allan Sherman - Hello Muddah Hello Faddah (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/7QiuxyTW0kc]The Brothers Four - Frog Went a Courtin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/njKLdjloQ9k]The Green Leaves of Summer - Original Soundtrack by Dimitri Tiomkin (The Alamo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xwYIThjHkPc]Emile Ford & The Checkmates - Yellow Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOdP_VvPKHU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOdP_VvPKHU[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- Give Him a Great Big Kiss


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy8_38U3xLU]THE SHANGRI LAS Remember Walkin' in the sand - YouTube[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- Remember (Walkin' in the Sand)


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-V47lupTKE]Shangri-Las - He Cried..w/ LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]

The Shangri-Las - He Cried


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw]The Ventures - Walk Don't Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYkyC-gum34]Gentrys Keep On Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ms3mJFkSeg]Debbie Gibson - Lost In Your Eyes (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

An old Cat Stevens tune....  2003 remake by Lance Armstrong's X

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUOD5fDzH3M]'The First Cut is the Deepest' TOTP intro by Sheryl Crow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ubG2f1-to]Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb ( 1957 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Neil Sedaka - Next Door To An Angel (1962)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFzffpfGAk0]Neil Sedaka - Next Door To An Angel (Original) HQ 1962 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Glenn Miller - Moonlight Serenade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQQ0vUBceM]Glenn Miller - Moonlight Serenade - YouTube[/ame]





Photo courtesy of Connery​


----------



## Connery

Glenn Miller - Ciribiribin feat. Ray Eberle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXoFg8c0Gfw]Glenn Miller - Ciribiribin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PUKTgIK8DxA]Bobby Day - Rockin Robin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/tb-4cmjTA1s]Everly Brothers - Bird Dog - Till I kissed you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/uXcSJnDoAAg]John Denver The Eagle and the Hawk Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q4drJR9Ueb0]Susan Hayward - With A SongIn My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVvRImExKc]The Stone Poneys Different Drum 1967 Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]10 CC - I'm Not In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDgrUjNFO10]Marmalade ~ Reflections Of My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I]Cat Stevens - The First Cut Is The Deepest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hziG9Nr6KHU]B.J.Thomas - Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - YouTube[/ame]

B.J.Thomas - Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9LRsYn9ufY0]Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

"Don't Let Go" is a song written by Jesse Stone in the 50's.  True Rhythm and Blues.  What is strange here is the beginning is the most weird I've ever seen on Youtube, but it's also the best I've heard the song played.  Very odd and entertaining in a weird way.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/9e5s7R-2-Lc]SAM & DAVE..I THANK YOU (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/waS0rKeuzg8]Aretha Franklin - I Never Loved A Man (The Way I Love You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/YIkoSPqjaU4]Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmYo0ZRpOgo]Go Now - The Moody Blues - YouTube[/ame]

The Moody Blues with Brian Epstein Managing (1962).

Brian Epstein is the guy sitting on the stool pensively watching them.


----------



## bayoubill

UKRider said:


> Go Now - The Moody Blues - YouTube
> 
> The Moody Blues with Brian Epstein Managing (1962).
> 
> Brian Epstein is the guy sitting on the stool pensively watching them.



love this tune... loved the Moody Blues up until they started putting out the over-blown pretentious crap that made them popular with the masses...

btw... the tune's from '64... not '62...


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0mQGH7cq4Y]The Night Before - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- The Night Before


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDBQnmyPcec]Sea of Love - Phil Phillips/Marty Wilde - Oldies Refreshed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPNcJhEYH0A]Ritchie Valens ~ We Belong Together... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/CM30iNH8TqA]? Kiss - I Was Made For Loving You (Good Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/xdicfNRsIuk]Stay Just A Little Bit Longer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3xSmDpEhPw]The Sangri-Las - The Dum Dum Ditty - YouTube[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- The Dum Dum Ditty


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM9orBt3ZWY]Shangri-las - Right Now and Not Later - YouTube[/ame]

Shangri-Las- Right Now and Not Later


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYdr-MslXkw]The Shangri-Las - I Can Never Go Home Anymore - YouTube[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- I Can Never Go Home Anymore


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FujIQkKH15w]Richard Marx - Angelia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/HRlOI3N7Hao]Buddy Holly - Not fade away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/3NMklxiE6xw]WHITE LIGHTNING The Big Bopper 1959 (Originalversion of the famous George Jones song !) Rockabilly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/nlfcwcp9bBA]Carl Perkins - Honey Don't - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/yWgprZu4Hk4]Elvis Presley - That's Alright Mama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/MO4TIJbYXd4]Roy Orbison - Walk On (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HfApBz4_XQk]Roger Hodgson - Take The Long Way Home (Take The Long Way Home) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

another supertramp song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1Uicc-6I-M]Give a Little Bit Roger Hodgson singer songwriter w Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8fegW2RsYU]Pure Prairie League-Falling In and Out of Love-Amie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y]Smokey[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUwrifwKrI]Crosby, Stills, & Nash - Suite Judy Blue Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIZt2uyu4-4]POCO - CRAZY LOVE [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAH-HyIpneA]Leader of the Band - Dan Fogelberg(Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdP3nZMZQbs]Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KNNiBcU3BR4]Fats Domino - Ain't That A Shame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rebkOM8RQDo]Michael Jackson - PYT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huNejF17gzg]Sheena Easton - Morning Train (Nine To Five) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pmDkqv5QmN4]The police - I'll be watching you_0001.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y]Hair - Song Hair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0]The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80mtlGCluWI&list=PLBF5388AE4B673959]Creole Pour Moi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU]The Zombies - She's Not There - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f67OXQWlBkc]She's Not There live as performed on Moonflower CD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7HgO9QhAc]Carly Simon - That's The Way I Always Heard It Should Be - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

ok soap opera fans.  you all know a lot of soap stars had music careers, rick springfield, jack wagner, Michael damian, but can you identify the bass player of this group.  he's the dude with the red shirt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o]Player - Baby Come Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Maybe the Greatest Anti-War song ever....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WpU4p3MaOs&feature=player_detailpage]Glen Campbell - Galveston (Original Video HQ Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

Glenn Campbell - Galveston


----------



## Pop23

Treat her like a lady - Cornelious Brothers and Sister Rose

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41vPV0muDOs&feature=player_detailpage]Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose - Treat Her Like A Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

R.B. Greaves - Take a letter Maria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WM1abTKsAhc]R. B. Greaves - "Take A Letter Maria" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Show and Tell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNgNTzEifKU&feature=player_detailpage]Show And Tell - Al Wilson (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Firefall - Just remember I love you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8&feature=player_detailpage]Firefall Just remember I love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

freedombecki said:


> The police - I'll be watching you_0001.wmv - YouTube



For some reason that song makes me paranoid!


----------



## Spoonman

Pop23 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police - I'll be watching you_0001.wmv - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason that song makes me paranoid!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41-pV7AbJGU]Grand Funk Railroad-Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Spoonman said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police - I'll be watching you_0001.wmv - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason that song makes me paranoid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41-pV7AbJGU]Grand Funk Railroad-Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


For some reason that song makes me want to roll a joint....


----------



## freedombecki

I'm glad we got every little thing worked out okay. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/FJd21z7T99g]Bob Marley - Every little thing is going to be alright. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c45spFPiQE]Our Winter Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk]California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

a long way from Saturday night fever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRLhq-VO82A]Bee Gees - Little Band Of Gold (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCWVuCCWqzQ]Sanford Townsend Band - Smoke From a Distant Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mue05fazqsI]Linda Ronstadt & johnny cash i never will marry johnny cash show 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tstiCxybQ&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8]Mainstreet- Bob Seger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZhfFXEMMI4&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8]THE CARS ? Moving In Stereo & All Mixed Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGLGIv7HqLY&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8]SCORPIONS-CHINA WHITE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2sotLURv7Y&list=PL5F90CD19C91779B8]Index of Don't You Just Know It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/O4_5593-skQ]Be Bop A Lula ( best version ) Gene VINCENT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/hbUEGJKQ93c]Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Mother used to sing this song when she was standing over a hot iron, pressing clothes for the family to wear. She was always busy doing things for everybody and living a good, exemplary life for those lucky enough to be around her. She had a voice like an angel, and looked like one too, even though she only stood 4'11" my friends told me how beautiful she was. Her motto, though, was "pretty is as pretty does," so she was pretty through and through. Lucky us to have her as our mother and friend! Just one of the songs she literally warbled with such a beautiful voice:


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pxYcp824slw]The Lettermen - Where Or When WOW! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xlziJoHGVrE]The Zombies - Goin' Out Of My Head (Mono) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/mO5TxNuWUlQ]Little Latin Lupe Lu - The Righteous Brothers - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/YpJvrBt_HwQ]Barrett Strong - Money (That's What I Want) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/eM2b9CcH1KM]Rolling Stones The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jt0mg8Z09SY]Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/CnI_LuCJ4Ek]Ray Charles - I got a woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/NEztjhzBoYo]The Coasters - Searchin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/AO073fekFfA]Dionne Warwick - Walk On By (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/lnk8SKD9zcA]Debby Boone - You light up my Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/06rGW0AQGiY]The Byrds - Mr Tambourine Man (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/AcwzhIJh4Cw]Pat Boone - Cherry Pink And Apple Blossom White - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PUzr0AOwIhk]Jim Lowe - Green Door ( 1956 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/yOo3dQvPiAk]Shimmy Shimmy - The Orlons - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/rIPFaDMnl-s]The Orlons - "Don't Hang Up" (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/qslQJLnk0qw]"Let Me In" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/c3IydWlCXJ0]I've Had It - The Bell Notes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_IKpA__9kTU]Bobby Rydell - Forget Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZYj9J4UH8ck]Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (1964) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/EzDLZ1crhgM]Do You Wanna Dance? by Beach Boys on Mono 1965 Capitol 45. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Peggy Lee, enough said! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ciNCqLZGpl8]Peggy Lee - It's A Good Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Didn't know anyone who didn't love Louie Armstrong as much as I did~~~

[ame=http://youtu.be/lRsreijPClY]Louis Armstrong, On the Sunny Side of the Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0bK7C5k80nw]Bobby Vinton - Beer Barrel Polka (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Two songs I loved to watch my parents dance to. 

My dad would bow to my mother and she would curtsy. And then they would hold each other in their arms and dance away. 

These were the days of gentlemen and ladies. And it was wonderous. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/W23P1i-_XUA]Dean Martin - That's Amore (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]


And I remember my father asking me to dance with him. On tippy toes on his shoes as we waltzed. 

I felt so grown up.

[ame=http://youtu.be/LK4pmJQ6zgM]Andy Williams - Moon River (Year 1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/mJ_WG3d3GL8]Scott MacKenzie San Francisco 1967(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0O87fFRizZY]Donovan & Joan Baez - Colours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/CaXdTe2TYhs]Bee Gees- You Should Be Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z2LSSgQMc2E]For Your Love - Yardbirds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PzwHl42DLlg]Sam Cooke Chain Gang - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/6-57XR0ZQ4Y]MR. SANDMAN ~ The Four Aces 1954 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/EKTnogrZY0Q]DREAM ON LITTLE DREAMER - PERRY COMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/fkSfPxk_xKY]Henry Mancini "Baby Elephant Walk" from "Hatari" live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9JwhJMFDybQ]Johnny Mathis-Misty (1959) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/If82O1e0bow]Peggy Lee-It's A Good Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8__EwAT8VM]The Ventures Live: Wipe Out / pixelmuttz.blogspot.com - YouTube[/ame]

The Ventures- Wipeout


----------



## konradv

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h70ElpTQejc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h70ElpTQejc[/ame]

The Ventures- Pipeline


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pvo91vQoH7U]Jim Dandy - LaVern Baker (Lp Mono 1962) vinil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Fever - Peggy Lee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8]Fever - Peggy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f8TflIIfuhs]Barbra Streisand Memories The Way We Were - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

Saw this posted elsewhere and borrowed it without permission...I stole it. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNUeAmWKBSc&feature=player_embedded]Joni James - Too Marvelous For Words (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

Original 1961 version​


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/2L51dm8h3DE]Claude King - Wolverton Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9cgQJzJsM5U]The Journeymen - 500 miles [Original Version] (1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ltRwmgYEUr8]My Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk7zedIpIbE&feature=youtu.be]TECHNO SOUL-TRAIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL

Best song? Changes year to year. But, I still Love Gordon Lightfoot's "Canadian railway trilogy".  Great song, and the lyrics are quite haunting.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoU7Qv6Rwec]Rainy Day People Gordon Lightfoot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/h1ubG2f1-to]Jimmie Rodgers - Honeycomb ( 1957 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARZDfcVOwno]Cher - The Shoop Shoop Song (It's in His Kiss) (Mermaids Soundtrack) (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

He misses Memphis ...I miss him ... circa late 1950s early 1960s LOL




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_MFdRUvRgo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_MFdRUvRgo[/ame]



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C81-Y5e2_k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C81-Y5e2_k[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

jan said:


> Cher - The Shoop Shoop Song (It's in His Kiss) (Mermaids Soundtrack) (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Ugg...Cher. She didn't even do the original.


----------



## skye

him ...what...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNFa6WFIXI0]elvis presley interview rare 1956 - YouTube[/ame]

so...who looks better.... nobody


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIQeV_bYPlA]Elvis Presley - I Want You I Need You I Love You (take 17) - YouTube[/ame]


sorry ...just passing through a few instants of vintage Elvis...it'll go away


----------



## skye

one last before I retire...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNBL4JXTz_I]Elvis Presley-One Night Of Sin (Unreleased Version) 1957, (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


good night ya'll


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PcmvwFcfWmY]Rockin' Robin (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

MaryL said:


> Best song? Changes year to year. But, I still Love Gordon Lightfoot's "Canadian railway trilogy". Great song, and the lyrics are quite haunting.


 Here it is, Mary:

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yzo6Otpgj-E]Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Lyrics ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

I loved this one by Gordon Lightfoot:

[ame=http://youtu.be/jqMG3VR5PP4]Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/TprfUdSAHgM]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/hgI8bta-7aw]The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w95WdpE6QAI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w95WdpE6QAI[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/06rGW0AQGiY]The Byrds - Mr Tambourine Man (Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-XuhXonxM]Flatt & Scruggs - Old Salty Dog Blues - YouTube[/ame]

Flatt & Scruggs- Old Salty Dog Blues


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/GizJz6BUBkI]Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cbxxkwBQk_o]THE SHIRELLES-WILL U STILL LOVE ME TOMORROW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ceUfw_pKVq8]Do Wah Diddy - Manfred Mann (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02VrChRqpc]Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown. - YouTube[/ame]

Gordon Lightfoot- Sundown


----------



## namvet

freedombecki said:


> Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958 - YouTube



my late grand mothers fav tune. heard it a lot when i was a kid


----------



## PoliticalChic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feUYuZNsSec]VARIOUS CRUELTIES - IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU (OFFICIAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire - YouTube


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/zsGy-ndBhUc]The Tymes, "So Much In Love" 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/U7xrQY_FLM4]"Since I Fell for You" Lenny Welch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/H_aayewNyq8]Peter and Gordon - I Go to Pieces - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5UqEG0a_FOE]"Yesterday's Gone" Chad & Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/73ks2TPPyho]Jonathan King Everyone's Gone To The Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/a5r-YK1ahbs]BOB LIND- " ELUSIVE BUTTERFLY " (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vm8a8uhPhKM]The Poni-tails - Born too late (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/juzm3BRksf0]Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xgCt-F22Ex0]The Happenings - See You In September (filmed on Lake Calhoun in Minneapolis) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LyRqdzF8swY]Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SqAh1dQu_pg]Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/4EFpsmDDXLg]The Five Americans - "Western Union" (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/32VWELcZUMM]The Hollies - Just One Look (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Patric7olicoe

The Temptations - The Way You Do the Things You Do


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr_eVcCAUXo]Dobie gray- drift away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j83xviHVmGg]Bachman - Turner Overdrive - Let It Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8]Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Oh yeah!!!  The whole enchilada!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmHAdrtqyi0]Steely Dan - Aja (1977) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/yFw_lH59_ck]The Doors - Light My Fire (The Doors, April, 1967) Rest in Peace Ray Manzarek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/s0R8XZeIpy4]Dream - Roy Orbison. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9RutgKhY1Gw]I DON'T KNOW WHY I LOVE YOU(but I do) - Clarence Frogman Henry.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/XQ2kgV62ivo]The Rooftop Singers - Walk Right In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SsYIiY2wnyU]Neil Sedaka - Laughter In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kJY83Ehuq1Y]Rag Doll- Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/gjuaVo74meY]Righteous Brothers - (You're My) Soul & Inspiration (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/qzyEd2soQkk]Since I Don't Have You-The Skyliners-original song-1959 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/NIHJ9RMAVGI]Who - Won't get fooled again 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nb8RsuqXZwU]The Beach Boys: Girl Don't Tell Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/8SkvaALFQOs]THE EVERLY BROTHERS Bird Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/b8dEn6qCecg]Danny & the Juniors - At The Hop (American Bandstand 1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/6QYtyyKgqp0]Linda Scott - I've Told Every Little Star - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pAPEfdjvTqE]Dion & The Belmonts I Wonder Why 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0janfcZ8LUw]Ricky Nelson - Travelin' Man 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/rbLlCxK0pHY]Sammy Davis Jr. - I Gotta Be Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/4b-by5e4saI]Big Bopper - Chantilly Lace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vDU9FP5_B2M]Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/BcL---4xQYA]Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/gytmVi-Wh5w]The Temptations - Night and Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/p2bFfisHZaM]THE FIVE SATINS - IN THE STILL OF THE NIGHT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/fZZD8ckwLJA]Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/DR7oiFMASUw]Frankie Avalon - Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KKcCaCgMLBE]Lonely Boy - Paul Anka - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/YMgCpb1nli4]MY SWEET LORD (George Harrison) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg]Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY]Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FrxUpI_MUA]SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER - THE HAPPENINGS 1965. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O0z3LdhZn0]The Happenings - I Got Rhythm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

The soap opera "General Hospital" made this song famous!  

Music to rape Laura by!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIVYWQPhTA]Herp Alpert - Rise 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Granny

Here's one I haven't heard in a LONG time:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bFTVi0hHs]Lonnie Donegan - Does Your Chewing Gum Lose it's Flavour? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0Q7J4PgrRsY]Coleman Hawkins - Body & Soul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0]Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/IGhEsDjs5OU]Elvis Presley - The 12th Of Never ( MIX ) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ The 12th Of Never


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEUvcAo_whk&feature=share&list=PL2A2D29331209AA7D]Andy Williams - Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kT5w27YxyI]Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Friends [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3DGNnTDv7g8]Pretty Blue Eyes - Ralph Ottavio - YouTube[/ame]

Pretty Blue Eyes~ Ralph Ottavio


----------



## BlueGin

Holy crap they were young ...

[ame=http://youtu.be/mRLhq-VO82A]Bee Gees - Little Band Of Gold (1963) - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Little Band Of Gold


----------



## Michelle420

BlueGin said:


> Holy crap they were young ...
> 
> Bee Gees - Little Band Of Gold (1963) - YouTube
> 
> Bee Gees ~ Little Band Of Gold



WOW they were very young, good find !


----------



## BlueGin

Love this ! Never heard it before.  Gonna have to track this down on a CD.

[ame=http://youtu.be/7GEgEoee0dY]Bee Gees - Hallelujah, I Love Her So - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Hallelujah, I Love Her So.


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGz_g1i7KU8]Skating Away on the thin Ice of a New Day- Jethro Tull - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

Only because I saw a carved wooden indian statue outside the restaurant I ate lunch at today...and this song has been stuck in my head ever since. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/_rUSDjJUqM4]Charley Pride - Kaw-Liga - YouTube[/ame]

Kaw-Liga ~ Charlie Pride


----------



## American_Jihad

Going threw my fathers music collections and I like the oldies better than today's crap...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOHXSTJ9XuU]Eric Burdon The Animals - Sky Pilot - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuOec305SQA]Electric Prunes 'To Much To Dream Last Night' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8]Beatles- Here Comes The Sun (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNJtMK5E0nQ]Nazareth - Beggars Day - Rose in the Heather - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04]nazareth love hurts (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/xEkB-VQviLI]THE RIGHTEOUS BROTHERS YOU`VE LOST THAT LOVIN` FEELIN` - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CByPkTZtnzU]Wake Up Little Susie - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]

Everly Brothers~ Wake Up Little Susie


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/kjhQceK0Y6E]THE EVERLY BROS - LET IT BE ME - YouTube[/ame]

Everly Brothers ~ Let It Be Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BQOEQae9h4g]Everly Brothers - When will I be loved - YouTube[/ame]

Everly Brothers~ When Will I be Loved


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-by5e4saI]Big Bopper - Chantilly Lace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIbd3bM7toc]GARY PUCKETT & THE UNION GAP - "Lady Willpower" - 1968 Promo Clip - YouTube[/ame]

GARY PUCKETT & THE UNION GAP- Lady Willpower


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnb_289zNko]Gary Puckett & the Union Gap - This Girl Is a Woman Now - YouTube[/ame]

Gary Puckett & the Union Gap- This Girl Is a Woman Now


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nNXi66N2oc]Gary Puckett and The Union Gap "Woman,Woman" - YouTube[/ame]

Gary Puckett and The Union Gap- Woman,Woman


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/FtgWu5ysh-Y]Olivia Newton-John - Physical Solid Gold 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_bQGRRolrg0]Harry Nilsson - Without You 1972 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

the story goes Buddy Holly and his band went to see a John Wayne movie. the searchers. Wayne used the line "That'll Be the Day" more than once - it clicked and.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk6YDzmqZ0I]buddy holly - That'll Be the Day - The Best of Buddy Holly t - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4vOq6UPhvDE]Lost without your love- Bread - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ Lost Without Your Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/GiE6xTmARro]Bread - Everything I Own (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Bread ~ Everything I Own


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/modfq47onwU]Good Timin'-Jimmy Jones-original song-1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PAbMazCRNso]The Browns - The Old Lamplighter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/tfY-L5Cp0-0]The Four Lads - Moments To Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0FrxUpI_MUA]SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER - THE HAPPENINGS 1965. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/UVcEOONDnSk]Bobby Vee - Go Away Little Girl (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ytjEy6zx4to]JOHNNY RIVERS-"HE DON'T LOVE YOU LIKE I LOVE YOU" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5AICDKs7g]Shocking Blue - Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlFtlSSMB2Q]Alive 'N Kickin' - Tighter, Tighter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUYMzCnYCgg]JUDY COLLINS someday soon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYXmlP5B68]It Don't Matter To Me - Bread - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5EmnQp3V48]The Commodores - Brick House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q]Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=audxGqo5AkQ]Canned Heat - Going Up The Country [HQ MUSIC] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs]Smith - Baby Its You ('69) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuz0ZoZzziA]Sugarloaf - Green-Eyed Lady (Original Song HQ) 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POCUgBSVENQ]Spencer Davis Group - I'm a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khQNR7s1Ho]Sailing - Christopher Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAZTWGfQTs]McFadden & Whitehead Ain't No Stopping Us Now (long Version).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtf7SSjuFU4]Luther Ingram-(If Loving You Is Wrong) I Don't Want To Be Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDRbF80NKDU]Brook Benton - Rainy Night in Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krq5V1C03I]Dramatics - Whatcha See is Whatcha Get (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wKyXA_nMVQ]The Undisputed Truth "Smiling Faces Sometimes" (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWnRMAVWVjk]Come And Get Your Love Redbone 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Oh man...this is really going back in time!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_o-adbq9h0]Johnny Angel-Shelley Fabares - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Yep, I'm old!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzjZHBiuNPg]Frankie Avalon - Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P5uHdYt_Fo]The Cascades - Rhythm Of The Falling Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPEqRMVnZNU]Under the boardwalk - The drifters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FttnnomMJE0]Sam Cooke - Cupid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Love this song...simply timeless!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaNzxniXxYE]Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come (THE REAL VERSION; CD QUALITY; LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_lJPUKTchI]A world without love - Peter and Gordon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvD0_aeAf2E]"A Summer Song" Chad & Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NTp_Yy9QHBw]Devil Woman - Cliff Richard - YouTube[/ame]

Cliff Richard ~ Devil Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Diamond ~ Forever In Blue Jeans


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/t7OxF3oQFzw]Dr. Hook - "Only Sixteen" From The Old Grey Whistle Test Show - YouTube[/ame]

Dr Hook ~ Only Sixteen


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tvXPBC0t6Mk]Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou 1977 Video Live Atlanta widescreen - YouTube[/ame]

Linda Ronstadt ~ Blue Bayou


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMsPENml4WE&list=PL1CBB460299360F9F]Freddie "boom boom" Cannon "Transistor Sister" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pgbJaKemic]Freddy Cannon Tallahassee Lassie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/yX28CgN0ySU]Tommy Collins - If You Can't Bite,Don't Growl - 1966 - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy Collins ~ If You Can't Bite, Don't Growl


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zphAHMPtu4g]She's a Rainbow - Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]

The Rolling Stones- She's a Rainbow


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d2b4XuAa80]Jay and the Americans - Come A Little Bit Closer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJi1TxvyJ3Y]THE ORIGINAL JAY & THE AMERICANS: 46 years and still rockin 1962 to 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/l9GUV6Kru1s]Ricky Nelson Gypsy Woman - YouTube[/ame]

Ricky Nelson ~ Gypsy Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/22lLi3x5zdE]Ricky Nelson?Lucky Star - YouTube[/ame]

Ricky Nelson ~ Lucky Star


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/cxpYN-NK54Y]Dr. Hook - When You're In Love with a Beautiful Woman - YouTube[/ame]

Dr Hook ~ When Your In Love With A Beautiful Woman


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/e7P1oTgYQk8]Dr Hook - Sexy eyes - YouTube[/ame]

Dr Hook ~ Sexy Eyes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EbVA6vcas1o]Yes I'm Ready / Teri Desario with K.C. - YouTube[/ame]

Teri Desario and K.C. ~ Yes I'm Ready


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/FRVSSwJYqh0]Climax Blues Band - Couldn't Get It Right (Top of the Pops) - YouTube[/ame]

Climax Blues Band ~ Couldn't get it right


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gvDwr9-MlfE]Climax Blues Band - I love you 1981 - YouTube[/ame]

Climax Blues Band ~ I Love You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3myI0IJmTlQ]Chris Rea "Fool If You Think Is Over" - YouTube[/ame]

Chris Rea ~ Fool If You Think It's Over


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4aWhn0Hc8ps]Benny Mardones - Into the Night ( Original Video Clip 1980 ) HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Benny Mardones ~ Into The Night


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ru2tsT32pHA]Bertie Higgins - Key Largo - YouTube[/ame]

Bertie Higgins ~ Key Largo


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AhoiRi-gtIg]Bye Bye Love..Everly Brothers (Feat Simon and Garfunkel) - YouTube[/ame]

Everly Brothers / Simon and Garfunkel ~ Bye Bye Love


----------



## HUGGY

Sweet syrup from late 70's discos..  I can't believe I really enjoyed this music... but I did..  and still do...  truth be told they bring back good memories..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV1zNgqGZHo]When Will I See You Again with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Qr3AxLDK4]Emotion ~ Samantha Sang & Bee Gees (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

HUGGY said:


> Sweet syrup from late 70's discos..  I can't believe I really enjoyed this music... but I did..  and still do...  truth be told they bring back good memories..
> 
> When Will I See You Again with lyrics - YouTube
> 
> Emotion ~ Samantha Sang & Bee Gees (with lyrics) - YouTube



I love the BeeGees....one of my favorites. I was only in grade school/middle school in the 70's.  When pouring through youtube video's it's amazing how many of these disco era songs I remember (and remember loving at the time). Good stuff.


----------



## BlueGin

Blast from the past.  This video made me smile ( very cheesy).  I actually met Michael Damian thru the March Of Dimes when I used to volunteer for them in high school. He did some fund raiser work for them in the 80's.  Very funny and super nice. Couldn't get my name right to save his life though....but he tried.

[ame=http://youtu.be/kzhK8obBBms]Michael Damian Rock On HQ VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]

Michael Damian ~ Rock On


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fvrz3A9SWMk]Eric Carmen "She Did It" U.S. TV 1977 - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen ~ She Did It


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hbn6o5tiPds]Eric Carmen - All By Myself (1976) - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen ~ All By Myself

Somewhere I have this album. I remember just where I got it too.  Every summer we used to visit an aunt in Denver.  She knew I loved music and would take me to this HUGE record store there whenever I visited...it was called Peaches. Great Place.  You could get lost in there for hours.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/PfdVx5cGaQE]Eric Carmen - Never Gonna Fall In Love Again ('76) - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen ~ Never Gonna Fall In Love Again


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fV8XwoIGo5M]Sam Cooke - Unchained Melody - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Unchained Melody


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iqscpuCogRE]Sam Cooke - Frankie And Johnny (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Frankie and Johnny


----------



## BlueGin

Like a bowl of soup. 


[ame=http://youtu.be/v09Rc2AAQPs]"Shake" Sam Cooke (1964) - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Shake


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1vflEN1eiX8]Orleans - Love Takes Time - YouTube[/ame]

Orleans ~ Love Takes Time


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hQB5qpxcixc]Ambrosia - How Much I Feel (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Ambrosia ~ How Much I Feel


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_L886mjb0O8]Paul Davis-I go Crazy - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Davis ~ I Go Crazy


----------



## BlueGin

David Soul ~ Don't Give Up On Us


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NJJQpSzDgC0]Exile - I Wanna Kiss You All Over (1978) - YouTube[/ame]

Exile ~ I Want To Kiss You All Over


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/GYLmcFpcupg]Exile - I Can't Get Close Enough - YouTube[/ame]

Exile ~ I Can't Get Close Enough


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJFjO4Skgo]The Ides Of March - "Vehicle" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY]The Seekers - I'll never find another you (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/7hf8BJVwdnY]Escape (Pina Colada Song)- Rupert Holmes (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Rupert Holmes ~ Pina Colada Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/9ChADh1zt5I]The Beach Boys - Kokomo - YouTube[/ame]

Beach Boys ~ Kokomo


----------



## IrishTexanChick

I was named after this chick.....
by my Father....shocker
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-otm61YLHA0]Brenda Lee - Sweet nothings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bw55sR4ec8]Duke of Earl- Gene Chandler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFfUrt_newk]Friends Of Distinction - Grazin' In The Grass (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Rose Royce...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU]Rose Royce - I Wanna Get Next To You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Betty Wright...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOTOnFKKx7M]Clean Up Woman - Betty Wright (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Honey Cone...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2cQ47VVzU0]Honey Cone - Want Ads 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Jean Knight...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f4CyQto-0E]Jean Knight - Mr Big Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Freda Payne...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF9Q3hnAr88]Freda Payne - Band Of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

O'Jays...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaNMQg2nYT4]Soul Train Line Dance - O'Jays "Love Train" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jnBx6kGa0s&list=PLA2E88FD1190BC1FA]Eleanor Rigby [MXWL Remix] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09dQmeB_NgU]Beach boys - Sloop John B - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZBKFoeDKJo]Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0]The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnMuwzm7kw4]THE MONKEES - A Little Bit Me, A Little Bit You (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nm4YlZ3oYsQ]The Beatles - And I Love Her [HQ Original Audio] - YouTube[/ame]

Beatles ~ And I Love Her


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/bVVvpW_5vgw]The Beatles - Do You Want To Know A Secret - YouTube[/ame]

Beatles ~ Do You Want To Know A Secret


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iLnVOyhqSi8]THE BEATLES - OH! DARLING - YouTube[/ame]

Beatles ~ Oh Darling


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Great Beatles oldies BlueGin.  

How dated are these.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8oRf7SMEfo]Freddie & The Dreamers You Were Made For Freddie - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lIup-Dma1I]I'm Telling You Now - Freddy And The Dreamers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/IP8G4clUJBY]Paul Revere and The Raiders - Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/IP8G4clUJBY"]Paul Revere and The Raiders - Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## boedicca

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6HvEGfUwMM].[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dbwokmNkr-k]Bobby Goldsboro - See the Funny Little Clown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y-bd3aDMGA]Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xDGuyGPJ_JE]CCR-Have You Ever Seen The Rain? Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Fm_-sW4Vktw]Boston-More Than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

this video is cut off a bit in the beginning...but I like it anyway.

[ame=http://youtu.be/J0SVuvYH7yE]Cliff Richard - Lucky Lips & Rote Lippen soll man küssen 1988 - YouTube[/ame]

Cliff Richard ~ Lucky Lips


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fauPvfvMwD0]Lou Christie - "I'm Gonna Make You Mine" - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Christie~ I'm Gonna Make You Mine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4X7b2E_Jq-k]EVERLY BROTHERS - Wake up little Susie (1957) - YouTube[/ame]

Everly Brothers ~ Wake Up Little Susie


----------



## BlueGin

Probably one of my favorite songs when I was about 5. 


[ame=http://youtu.be/iALGml0BQoI]Pat Boone - Speedy Gonzales - YouTube[/ame]

Pat Boone ~ Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4IA7DR1jK0]CLIFF RICHARD AND THE SHADOWS - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLocafpLMi0]Shadows - Apache 1964 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zou2V-e0zo]Apache 'All-Time Best Instrumental' - Hank Marvin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuA-fqKCiAE]The Tornados - Telstar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AJbBv6oi230]CLIFF RICHARD - ALL MY LOVE 1967 - YouTube[/ame]

Cliff Richard ~ All My Love

[ame=http://youtu.be/dyvHUs1fpz4]Cliff Richard - Angel - YouTube[/ame]

Cliff Richard ~ Angel


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3No0TJ7rRw]Cliff Richard Theme from A Summer Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YBYSTxCDwFg]Cliff Richard - True Love Ways - YouTube[/ame]

Cliff Richard ~ True Love Ways


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/FE19WzuQ4J0]KENNY ROGERS - SHE BELIEVES IN ME 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

first time I became aware of Kenny Rogers was back in the late 60's...

trying hard to be psychedelic with this goofy hippie-dippie tune...

very much different from the stuff he went on to become well-known for...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ8k6fVe25k]Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Just Dropped In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

BlueGin said:


> Cliff Richard - True Love Ways - YouTube
> 
> Cliff Richard ~ True Love Ways



my favorite rendition of this tune, written by Buddy Holly...

Mickey Gilley...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMr_O3nqoFI]"True Love Ways" by Mickey Gilley (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDISpaLOcgo]Tommy Jennings on the Day the Music Died - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFvkhzkS4bw]Blowing in the wind - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKvdPsnkPC0]Joan Baez - Where have All The Flowers Gone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcZrXZx3hO4]Joan Baez - Amazing Grace (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/Rp6-wG5LLqE"]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]

The Who


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PdLIerfXuZ4]The Who - Who Are You? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother old favorite I wanna hear again...

Floyd Cramer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis]001 1960 Floyd Cramer Last Date - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ARdlyyP8f4A]Tommy James & The Shondells - Sweet Cherry Wine (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ Sweet Cherry Wine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XdPlq1uZP9Y]Tommy James & The Shondells - Sugar On Sunday (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ Sugar On Sunday


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6R-L5XH0anA]Tommy James & the Shondells - Come To Me - 45 rpm - YouTube[/ame]

Tommy James ~ Come To Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/gQK9k42ongU]George Baker Selection - Una Paloma Blanca - YouTube[/ame]

George Baker Selection ~ Una Paloma Blanca


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/O5-54ImR-t4]Bananarama Venus - YouTube[/ame]

Bananarama ~ Venus


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3tCEQwww65g]Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

Greg Kihn Band ~ Jeopardy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/AR8D2yqgQ1U]Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube[/ame]

Spandau Ballet ~ True


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

*From this weekend at the Glastonbury Festival in England.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq-m1iEoo48]The Rolling Stones Glastonbury 2013 - Miss You - YouTube[/ame]
*
Complete performance.*


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMy3AbpkYvw]EASY RIDER The weight by the band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8MNLUpJDZk]Who Loves You ~ Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vbg7YoXiKn0]Ben E. King - Stand by me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

freedombecki said:


> Ben E. King - Stand by me - YouTube



Stand by me - one of my favorite movies


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAedY3NucEs]gordon lightfoot if you could read my mind live in concert bbc 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Dave Dudley...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClnFbpbpUOA]DAVE DUDLEY -- SIX DAYS ON THE ROAD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leon Russell (as Hank Wilson)... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfYaR3gxGlY]HANK WILSON (LEON RUSSELL) - ROLLIN' MY SWEET BABY'S ARMS 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/qsVW_cSL9lc]"Chanson D'Amour" (Song of Love) - Art and Dottie Todd 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ACfn0SsF2T4]The Mcguire sisters - Sugartime (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Je T'aime... Moi Non Plus...

steamy tune from the late 60's...

banned from the airwaves at the time by certain radio stations... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9krvMqLnc5U]Je T'Aime....Moi Non Plus -- Jane Birkin & Serge Gainsbourg (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/RykcKUNXbUg]May You Always McGuire Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/EMPexBNsoLo]Andy Williams - Can't Get Used To Losing You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/VvD0_aeAf2E]"A Summer Song" Chad & Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/S0ZJTbuFxjk]Yesterday's Gone Chad and Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HIdE5G9yhSQ]JAY AND THE AMERICANS - "CRYING" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ul041CSNJto]The Drifters "This Magic Moment" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qnt5oboAP98]Andy Williams - Happy Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vybtwzgH5uY]This Is My Song - Petula Clark (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Come Dancing is a 1982 song performed by British Rock group The Kinks, released as a single in that year in the UK and 1983 in the US and included on their album State of Confusion.

The song is a nostalgic look back at childhood memories of writer Ray Davies, remembering his older sister going on dates to the local Palais dance hall where big bands would play. The lyrics tell how the Palais has been demolished and his sister now has her own daughters who are going on dates.

The song was something of a comeback for The Kinks, being their first UK top 20 hit in over ten years (reaching number 11) and its number 6 peak on the US chart was their highest there since "Tired of Waiting for You" made the same position in 1965. It also made the top 10 in Canada (#6) and the top 20 in Sweden and Belgium. Such success was most likely spurred on in the US by the accompanying MTV Music Video, which was continually pushed and broadcast (in the style of early MTV). The song has, over the years, become one of the most popular songs on Classic Rock Radio, and remains so today.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs2kFrGluKs]Come Dancing - The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s]"Lola"- The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn3jyO1zEbI]The Kinks - Face to Face (1966) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQJ2QiK4QU]Earth, Wind & Fire "Fantasy" (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YSbGXNXfVg]The Spinners Working My Way Back To You Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmcLVI2JKqc]I Can't Tell You Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/FFwSzZQ4MVI"]Neil Diamond Coming To America - YouTube[/ame]

America Lyrics
Artist(Band):Neil Diamond

Far
We've been travelling far
Without a home
But not without a star

Free
Only want to be free
We huddle close
Hang on to a dream

On the boats and on the planes
They're coming to America
Never looking back again
They're coming to America

Home, don't it seem so far away
Oh, we're travelling light today
In the eye of the storm
In the eye of the storm

Home, to a new and a shiny place
Make our bed, and we'll say our grace
Freedom's light burning warm
Freedom's light burning warm

Everywhere around the world
They're coming to America
Every time that flag's unfurled
They're coming to America

Got a dream to take them there
They're coming to America
Got a dream they've come to share
They're coming to America

They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
Today, today, today, today, today

My country 'tis of thee
(Today)
Sweet land of liberty
(today)
Of thee I sing
(today)
Of thee I sing
(today)

(today)

(today)

(today​


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/K_bQ6-zrM7U]The Commodores - Just To Be Close to You - Soul Train 1977 - YouTube[/ame]

Commodores~ Just to be close to you


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/B4dl6JSf-bc]Commodores - Three Times A Lady [Live] - YouTube[/ame]

Commodores ~ Three Times A Lady


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZYRfUoR9Q4Y]Lady - Kenny Rogers - YouTube[/ame]

Kenny Rogers ~ Lady


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/igg3FcaD9B8]Bee Gees - Fanny (Be Tender With My Love) - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Fanny ( Be Tender With My Love)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VFOXU-FzUoQ]BEE GEES - "Tragedy" - Music Video - 2012 Edit - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ Tragedy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/f-H6N5xQQik]The Bee Gees - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]

Bee Gees ~ HeartBreaker


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kjhQceK0Y6E]THE EVERLY BROS - LET IT BE ME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

Bobby Vee - Sukiyaki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqSqajrVp34]Bobby Vee - Sukiyaki - YouTube[/ame]

Kyu Sakamoto - I Look Up As I Walk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C35DrtPlUbc]Sukiyaki - Kyu Sakamoto (English Translation and Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]



> The title Sukiyaki, a Japanese hot pot dish, has nothing to do with the lyrics or the meaning of the song; the word served the purpose only because it was short, catchy, recognizably Japanese, and more familiar to most English speakers. A Newsweek columnist noted that the re-titling was like issuing "Moon River" in Japan under the title "Beef Stew."


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> Bobby Vee - Sukiyaki
> 
> Bobby Vee - Sukiyaki - YouTube
> 
> Kyu Sakamoto - I Look Up As I Walk
> 
> Sukiyaki - Kyu Sakamoto (English Translation and Lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title Sukiyaki, a Japanese hot pot dish, has nothing to do with the lyrics or the meaning of the song; the word served the purpose only because it was short, catchy, recognizably Japanese, and more familiar to most English speakers. A Newsweek columnist noted that the re-titling was like issuing "Moon River" in Japan under the title "Beef Stew."
Click to expand...


funny 'bout the way one tune reminds you of another...

that tune made me think of this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pCKtk9cD4M]Horst Jankowski ' A Walk In The Black Forest' 45 rpm - YouTube[/ame]

which made me think of this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE5VeoN641A]Lawrence Welk - Calcutta - YouTube[/ame]

which made me think of this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJLJCctP6Rg]Stranger On The Shore ~ Acker Bilk [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

which made me think of this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfTViZQ_Rw0]Percy Faith Theme from a Summer Place.flv - YouTube[/ame]

which made me think of this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis]001 1960 Floyd Cramer Last Date - YouTube[/ame]


and on and on...


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> and on and on...



Yeah, tell me about it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA]Moon River - Andy Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/X_WlLYBfL-k]"I Call Your Name" The Mamas & the Papas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Mamas and Papas...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds9hf1kJgA4]THE MAMAS & THE PAPAS twelve thirty (young girls are coming to the canyon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sweet one from '66...

Walk Away Renee... the Left Banke...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYZEQjTMMY]Left Banke - Walk Away Renee (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI]Sunshine Superman- Donovan - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bayoubill

'nother one from back then...

Red Rubber Ball... the Cyrkle...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq1q8a0SW70]The Cyrkle - Red Rubber Ball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

Now, for this one, you gotta love the Organ.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6RjP7MlXk]Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation (Cherokee People) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ClfwnALibg]Copy of Jimi Hendrix - Like a rolling stones Live at Monterey - YouTube[/ame]

Jimi, shortly before he died.


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyYS9NXR0jk]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Smilebong said:


> Now, for this one, you gotta love the Organ.
> 
> Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation (Cherokee People) - YouTube​



my favorite PR&TR tune... gotta love the boots... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY4rIFc3JVA]Hungry - Paul Revere and the Raiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

bayoubill said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for this one, you gotta love the Organ.
> 
> Paul Revere & The Raiders - Indian Reservation (Cherokee People) - YouTube​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite PR&TR tune... gotta love the boots...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY4rIFc3JVA]Hungry - Paul Revere and the Raiders - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Sweet!!!


----------



## bayoubill

speakin' of boots, check out the go-go dancers in the video for this great tune from the mid-60's... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24myc61k9mY]The Strangeloves - Cara Lin (Shindig 1965).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

my favorite tune back in the Summer of '65...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Z3A53nY7Q]The Who - Squeeze Box - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCWzPrwBTW8]The Who Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcQtsIYwZgo]the merseybeats i think of you - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPcaRGTElbw]The Merseybeats - He Will break your heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh9zHzx9QE4]Eden Kane - Well I Ask You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiL06JcBHxI]Eden Kane - Boys Cry - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WB1zLo81aU]Eden Kane - "Get Lost" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/te3w6X8T1YQ]Kookie Kookie by Edd Byrnes & Connie Stevens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Donovan - Atlantis 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leI7sfmipuI]DONOVAN- ATLANTIS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Donovan - Mellow Yellow 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsP989jIWNU]Donovan ~ Mellow Yellow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bobby Darin - If I Were a Carpenter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFRLOktHXo]Bobby Darin "If I Were A Carpenter" Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]



> This is from a TV special recorded 9 months before Bobby Darin's death at age 37. He jokes around and then sings a spellbinding version of "If I Were a Carpenter."


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o]The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You - YouTube



'nother slow-dance tune 'til it's time to stop... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7ta_HyId4]The Commitments - The Dark End Of The Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

bayoubill said:


> 'nother slow-dance tune 'til it's time to stop...
> 
> The Commitments - The Dark End Of The Street - YouTube



Nice lyrics.  I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## bayoubill

Sweet_Caroline said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'nother slow-dance tune 'til it's time to stop...
> 
> The Commitments - The Dark End Of The Street - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lyrics.  I haven't heard that one before.
Click to expand...


'nother favorite slow-dance tune... 

from way back in my high-school days...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICwzFBYmK9Y]Vanilla Fudge - You Keep Me Hangin On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and another...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rH2qgqI5B8]The Jimi Hendrix Experience - The Wind Cries Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REeeucZtDY0]The Angels : My Boyfriend's Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Lay Lady, Lay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6ODMKSWzT4]Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUvXw8cWDi4]Jamies Summertime, Summertime - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc0F-fw3tkY]The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer in the City - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoLogdbVS3U]Nat King Cole - Those Lazy Crazy-Hazy-Days Of Summer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD6UanyAI9I]cliff richard sings here comes summer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ]Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY]No Matter What - Badfinger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeP4FFr88SQ]Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Thunderclap Newman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHj4I-ZTbpE]SOMETHING IN THE AIR - THUNDERCLAP NEWMAN 1969.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

anybody here 'sides me rememba Juicy Lucy...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1kC7y_OfCo]Train-Juicy Lucy-Juicy Lucy(1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^I've heard them a few times. 



bayoubill said:


> Thunderclap Newman...
> 
> SOMETHING IN THE AIR - THUNDERCLAP NEWMAN 1969.wmv - YouTube



Haven't heard that one in such a long time.  Made me think of this song. It never did before.  

Bryan Hyland - Sealed With a Kiss

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9755RnDqMFQ]Brian Hyland - Sealed with a Kiss with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

reminds me of an earlier tune he did... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICkWjdQuK7Q]Brian Hyland - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

all of which reminds me of a tune I hadn't thought of in years...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmXJaXgPBPU]Terry Stafford - Suspicion (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

how 'bout some Kinks...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM]The Kinks - Tired of Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> how 'bout some Kinks...?
> 
> The Kinks - Tired of Waiting - YouTube



Oh Yeah!

Even Susie Q liked that one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfNU-AmIh3s]SUZI QUATRO - SHE'S IN LOVE WITH YOU 1978 (Audio Enhanced) - YouTube[/ame]

But I liked this one of Susie's better.


----------



## bayoubill

George McCrae...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxhW1RgDDo]George McCrae -- Rock Your Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

KC & the Sunshine Band...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM7zRfHG0no]That's the way I like it K C & the Sunshine Band. on soul train MPG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Three Degrees...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0]-The Three Degrees- -When will see you again- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Stylistics...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyD5tAGBP9U]The Stylistics - You Make Me Feel Brand New - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Manhattans...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj96QFzOL5Y]The Manhattan-Lets just kiss and say goodbye. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BePDQ5iFi88]You've Got a Friend - James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfk9nvUni88]James Taylor - Something In The Way She Moves.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSsHyaH7t5s]You Are My Only One - James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho7796-au8U]The Jackson 5 - ABC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kjq4wYuwgxs]Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/lLeZof1wGps]"Raining in My Heart" Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kYZ2Fz6B8nk]Lena Horne - Stormy Weather - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/8id-zR9bBjc]ANDY WILLIAMS - STRANGER ON THE SHORE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/2mSfd2dBzjo]Andy Williams: "Dear Heart" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PotB76gi2_4]Elvis Presley - Heartbreak Hotel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kaR_jfoYL1Q]LESLEY GORE - IT'S MY PARTY 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/WBtrLDAtOVA]Midnight Blue by Melissa Manchester - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xc-2eO8FJzk]OH LONESOME ME ~ Don Gibson 1958.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vVXOMnurFkQ]Guy Mitchell - Singing the blues (1956).mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QL5uDDdNcwk]Linda Ronstadt - Blue bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/rDHpkYI5_FY]Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAWcjX6Jqfo]JIMI HENDRIX - Hey Joe (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/snPgFNMCXBs]Eagles Heartache Tonight -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/gdDSJ2NddyE]Michael Johnson - Bluer than blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QtdOpnCBLj8]Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/eOil_ht0khI]D???? R?ss - D? Y?? K??? W???? Y??'?? G???? T?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_Yzu3KseJ1w]Bee Gees - Wish You Were Here (Tradução) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/wnApJcGBDFY]BRENDA LEE - All Alone Am I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Okk3ARBn2Tk]Johnny Tillotson - It Keeps Right On A Hurtin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/hrIQcStJ86Y]The Cascades - Rhythm Of The Falling Rain: Hit Song Of 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dYSc7QzWtt8]Keith Carradine - I'm Easy (Best Original Song 1976) + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5Jj3wZVc7nw]Jefferson Airplane - Somebody to love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/jPnZZTVp_2A]Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLEtGRUrtJo]All You Need Is Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/2AzEY6ZqkuE]Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin' (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SqqrpmbAjY8]Paul Anka - A steel guitar and a glass of wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KP8XRYas5dE]Paper Roses Anita Bryant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ighSddnnaPE]Neil Diamond - Song Song Blue (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJOsfalSYs]Bob Welch - Ebony Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LT_ZmS0TNJg]Linda Ronstadt "Am I Blue" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/TzK0739QQqQ]Soggy Bottom Boys - I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/GVC_4LfzWgI]SHE CRIED - JAY AND THE AMERICANS 1962.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzNJSxlEknE]Shelley Fabares - Johnny Angel (Original) HQ 1962 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf9w2hJIqUk]Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (Hullabaloo London 1965) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qmq_KDKu8Y]Marianne Faithfull - Come and Stay with Me (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3qpsVe1ovU]Marianne Faithfull (BBC Sessions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

early Stones... which, imho, means the best Stones...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjynIAeh1tU]Rolling Stones Heart Of Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Ahhh memories!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8k0VI9tBc]Hermans Hermits - Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter 1965 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hXQpi2Cxy8]My Sentimental Friend - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti73q4yyq9g]Herman's Hermits - The Best Of (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbK0C9AYMd8]Chubby Checker - The Twist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj23_nDFSfE]VAN McCOY - the hustle (1975) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0]Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gi4tOrKphw]Tavares - Don't take away the music 1976 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lscp1GCjUQ]"Hey There Lonely Girl" Live! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQxlQcQM2kY]Eddie Holman 'I Love You' Big E 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vhFnTjia_I]Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline High Quality neildiamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLxknJKZV28]Nat King COLE 'Smile' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsgcXZzu6io]Dean Martin - Sway - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AieUk2AH4w]Dean Martin - That's Amore - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsu03M_DbUM]Dean Martin - Mambo Italiano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI]Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txi2heQJ5IE]Ballad of Thunder Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VPDY8NU3N0o]Elvis Presley - Kiss me quick - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ Kiss Me Quick


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/jc88evqEbjI]Elvis Presley - Such A Night - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ Such A Night


----------



## BlueGin

I love this.  Elvis Ironing out the kinks of this song ( one of my favorites) in the studio.  He of course thought it was terrible.  I think it is pretty great. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/aC9l9EH7d-8]Elvis Presley - Dont (The Lost Performance) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis ~ Don't (The Lost Performance)


----------



## bayoubill

BlueGin said:


> I love this.  Elvis Ironing out the kinks of this song ( one of my favorites) in the studio.  He of course thought it was terrible.  I think it is pretty great.
> 
> Elvis Presley - Dont (The Lost Performance) - YouTube
> 
> Elvis ~ Don't (The Lost Performance)



thanks for that... never heard it before...

reminds me of my all-time favorite Elvis tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8]Can't Help Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4YklqpJaUQ]"Summer Breeze" - Isley Brothers [Digitally Remastered] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

my favorite Isley Brothers tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD-9eOWsp8o]The Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

bayoubill said:


> my favorite Isley Brothers tune...
> 
> The Isley Brothers - It's Your Thing - YouTube



Yes, that's a good one (especially with a good set of headphones).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HIm6zivtUw]The Isley Brothers - Don't Say Goodnight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhUfzGcABTY]billy fury in summer.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNCx7LDv7Ng]Andrew Gold - Never Let Her Slip Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoBLGE2cCdU]The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley (1958 Capitol records) HQ Audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/2zJBVdQd8iA]The Midnight Special More 1977 - 14 - Glen Campbell - Southern Nights - YouTube[/ame]

Glen Campbell ~ Southern Nights


----------



## BlueGin

Glen Campbell ~ True Grit ( Someday Little girl)


----------



## BlueGin

I'm in heaven  

[ame=http://youtu.be/df4l7k4Tw4I]David Cassidy & Glen Campbell - Medley - YouTube[/ame]

David Cassidy and Glen Campbell ~ Everly Brothers Medley


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUOAtDU5yFY]Status Quo - Down the Dustpipe, live 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/nSJC-YDcS80]The Monkees - Gonna Buy Me a Dog - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ Gonna Buy Me A Dog


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tqXn77K142w]The Monkees - (Tomorrow's Gonna Be Another Day) - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ Tomorrow's Gonna Be Another Day


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/xelJwsoGCZs]The Monkees - (You May Just Be The One) - TV Version - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ You Just May Be The One


----------



## longknife

I thought this thread was for OLDIES!!!

These are so new it's hilarious.  Here's a real *Oldie:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaPeks0H3_s]Art Tatum -- Tiger Rag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

longknife said:


> I thought this thread was for OLDIES!!!
> 
> These are so new it's hilarious.  Here's a real *Oldie:*
> 
> Art Tatum -- Tiger Rag - YouTube



I can also do old oldies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo]fats domino - blueberry hill - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU0X1kEPhqA]Fats Domino - I Hear You Knocking - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdSU-LxwfgE]Fats Domino - My Blue Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo]Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Don McLean - Vincent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7tx1Un4shU]Don Mclean - Vincent (Starry, Starry Night)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Grass Roots - Sooner Or Later

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3aTwlwAnXc]THE GRASS ROOTS- "SOONER OR LATER" (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KecIdlEAKhU]SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Used to drive the parents nuts by listening to the radio station that played this one every other song 

[ame=http://youtu.be/0pRJ9y5n5_g]Johnny Horton - Honky Tonk Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4cX3oWJO-I"]What A Wonderful World Louis Armstrong lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aPYCJlFfhW8]Rio Bravo - Cindy Cindy - YouTube[/ame]

Ricky Nelson ~ Cindy Cindy (Rio Bravo)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iBUnPaQ2cJ0]Fabian - If you knew (from North to Alaska) - YouTube[/ame]

Fabian ~ If You Knew ( North To Alaska)


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QEiBZ6Flgus]Elvis Presley - We're Gonna Move (Color+True Stereo) - 1956 - Love Me Tender Movie - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ Were Gonna Move (Love Me tender)


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> Used to drive the parents nuts by listening to the radio station that played this one every other song
> 
> Johnny Horton - Honky Tonk Man - YouTube



 

Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnHprUGKF0]BIG BAD JOHN ~ Jimmy Dean 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GWoV4r67h0]Gerry & The Pacemakers - Ferry Cross the Mersey 1965 - YouTube[/ame]

Gerry & the Pacemakers- Ferry Cross the Mersey


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pLZwUSDtYU]Game of Love - YouTube[/ame]

Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders- The Game of Love


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bswxaeyQDFI]Tremeloes - Here Comes My Baby 1967 - YouTube[/ame]

The Tremeloes- Here Comes My Baby


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

More 60s.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hL7ryCy3Y]The Dave Clark Five, Glad all over, true stereo mix - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_3E_VFzMvw]The Dave Clark Five - You Got What It Takes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6majYTUM5U]Dave Clark Five Reelin and Rockin and You Got What It Takes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVWBJDs3lk4]Status Quo - Caroline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

This song has the most powerful nostalgia for me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru6oaMLzXYA]Neil Diamond - Song sung blue 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/dZsIpYf1meY]Lou Christie - Outside The Gates Of Heaven (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Christie ~ Outside The Gates Of Heaven


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_Il4gNHiaa0]Lou Rawls - The Shadow Of Your Smile - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Rawls ~ The Shadow Of Your Smile


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/vP8lqM7nx2I]Lou Rawls- Love Is A Hurting Thing.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Rawls ~ Love Is A Hurting Thing


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZRfRITVdz4k]The Coasters - Poison Ivy (Original) - YouTube[/ame]

Coasters ~ Poison Ivy


----------



## BlueGin

Forgot about this one.  I had this 45 when I was a kid and I loved it.

[ame=http://youtu.be/25P5FWTudXs]The Coasters - Young Blood - YouTube[/ame]

Coasters ~ Young Blood


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5TqIdff_DQ]James Brown - I Feel Good - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynfk7izWNE8]James Brown - Get On Up - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoATQO82k-k]james brown- Play that funky music white boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/dWlKmoqf6ew]The Crests - The Angels Listened In (1959) - YouTube[/ame]

The Crests ~ The Angels Listened In


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_6jn1XtM62k]The Crest - Sixteen Candles - YouTube[/ame]

The Crests ~ Sixteen Candles


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/u_qlTNErPFQ]I Thank The Moon - The Crests - YouTube[/ame]

The Crests ~ I Thank The Moon


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q9G0-4TWwew]The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom - YouTube[/ame]

The Crew Cuts ~ Sh Boom Sh Boom


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QC1Y64AA11Y]Teenager In Love - Dion & The Belmonts - YouTube[/ame]

Dion And The Bellmonts ~ Teenager In Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/G55yNWCnXTI]The Kalin Twins - When 1959 - YouTube[/ame]

The Kalin Twins ~ When


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/pU_8D5jBqd0]Sonny James - Young love (1956) - YouTube[/ame]

Sonny James ~ Young Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/CFgQ0cIZiDw]Bobby Helms - My Special Angel - YouTube[/ame]

Bobby Helms ~ My Special Angel


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/eyGumi55aGA]Johnny Tillotson - Dreamy Eyes (1958) - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Tillotson ~ Dreamy Eyes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/z9-bQBbBOx4]JOHNNY TILLOTSON - FOREVER MY DARLING - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Tillotson ~ Forever My Darling


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJaKv9dgQPU]Sha Na Na - Pretty Little Angel Eyes - YouTube[/ame]

Sha Na Na- Pretty Little Angel Eyes


----------



## BlueGin

You made me think of this song from Grease.  I had a friend in HS that was in the school production of Grease and sang this song identical to Sha Na Na's interpretation.  I remember being really impressed.  To this day I still  love this song.

[ame=http://youtu.be/C4bVKXCvmPc]Grease - Those magic changes - YouTube[/ame]

 Grease - Those Magic Changes


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/m8OlDPqYBLw]Bobby Darin - Beyond the sea - YouTube[/ame]

Bobby Darin ~ Beyond The Sea


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YzjZHBiuNPg]Frankie Avalon - Venus - YouTube[/ame]

Frankie Avalon ~ Venus


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Oy_ArpznZUs]Johnny Tillotson - Poetry In Motion - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Tillotson ~ Poetry In Motion


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/hA_7T8iD6Ek]Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Anka ~ Put Your Head On My Shoulder


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hYdywoV_Q]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Teach Your Children - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]Astrud Gilberto & Stan Getz: The Girl From Ipanema- 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Thelonious Monk -  'Round Midnight 


Pure Vanilla, baby.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/stIdPlnB2QY]Mac Davis Stop and smell the roses.avi - YouTube[/ame]

Mac Davis ~ Stop And Smell The Roses


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/mYKWch_MNY0]Mac Davis - It's Hard To Be Humble (1980) - YouTube[/ame]

Mac Davis ~ Hard To Be Humble


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwAjGsuyF2M]Association - Cherish (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY]The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/6066JG-KyYA]Larry Gatlin & The Gatlin Brothers & Sister - Broken Lady 1976 - YouTube[/ame]

Larry Gatlin and Family ~ Broken Lady

I didn't know they had a sister.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/xROT0Dm109s]Larry Gatlin & The Gatlin Brothers - I Don't Wanna Cry - YouTube[/ame]

Larry Gatlin and The Gatlin Brothers ~ I don't Want To Cry


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/L9EGhSXb4Dc]Larry Gatlin - The Midnight Choir - YouTube[/ame]

Larry Gatlin ~ Midnight Choir


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LE4u58qD50E]The Midnight Special 1975 - 12 - Barry Manilow - Could It Be Magic - YouTube[/ame]

Barry Manilow ~ Could It Be Magic


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/plIwgmcUTrY]The Midnight Special More 1976 - 14 - Barry Manilow - Tryin' To Get The Feeling Again - YouTube[/ame]

Barry Manilow ~ Trying To Get The Feeling Again


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/fcrGrxgwF6Y]Barry Manilow - Mandy (1973) - YouTube[/ame]

Barry Manilow ~ Mandy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3Q-m_CxQacM]Tony Orlando & Dawn - Say Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose ( 1973 ) - YouTube[/ame]

Tony Orlando And Dawn ~ Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/k7BUw_I5qf8]Tony Orlando & Dawn "He Don't Love You (Like I Love You)" - YouTube[/ame]

Tony Orlando And Dawn ~ He Don't Love You Like I Love You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/wWn1Oj2V7Xw]Tony Orlando & Dawn ~ Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - YouTube[/ame]

Tony Orlando And Dawn ~ Tie A Yellow Ribbon Around The Old Oak Tree


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/KekY0NzaiDI]Til I Kissed You - Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]

Til I Kissed You ~ Everly Brothers


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_fvmJGrBemU]Roy Orbison - Devil Doll - YouTube[/ame]

Roy Orbison ~ Devil Doll


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_9vQY97D0uY]Buddy Holly Oh, Boy! with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Buddy Holly ~ Oh Boy


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iy2qJQ-Sh9o]Paul Anka - Crazy Love (1963 Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Paul Anka ~ Crazy Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_tRZFhO1eYg]Roses are Red, My Love - Bobby Vinton (1962) - YouTube[/ame]

Bobby Vinton ~ Roses Are Red


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezGHapF8-lY]Stormy Weather - Ella Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw]Ramble On - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GonQSHxzb1k]Led Zeppelin/ Rock N' Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/1aRI9uDDc5k]Elvis Presley - You Don't Know Me (special edit) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ You Don't Know Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pz8EkfSEnhA]Elvis Presley - Please Don't Stop Loving Me (remix) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ Please Don't Stop Loving Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VhaDbn7sO8w]Elvis Presley - Today, Tomorrow and Forever (w/ Ann Margret) - YouTube[/ame]

 Elvis Presley~ Today, Tomorrow and Forever


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/jAtgAC1hUz8]ELVIS PRESLEY - The Lady Loves Me - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ The Lady Loves Me


----------



## bayoubill

Mickey Gilley...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUmZ_IrtAtg]Mickey Gilley - You Don't Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0]Ben E. King - Stand by me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp6j5HJ-Cok]The Real Ritchie Valens - La Bamba - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8O0GgcenVU]Gordon Lightfoot - Me And Bobby McGee 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiG_zLeIX_A]Stevie Nicks - Too Far From Texas - YouTube[/ame]


Stevie Nicks - Too Far From Texas


----------



## Ropey

Cream - Strange Brew

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hftgytmgQgE]Cream - Strange Brew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A3-BFC5XPI]ELVIS PRESLEY - The Wonder Of You (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Can't Help Falling In Love


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V430M59Yn8]Can't Help Falling In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Return to Sender- Elvis Presley 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E]Return to Sender- Elvis Presley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUWMSVDPdGQ]Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

ELVIS BURNING LOVE 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJac6OykfM]ELVIS BURNING LOVE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chicago Transit Authority 25 or 6 to 4 (1969)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvX_YqiM-hc]Chicago Transit Authority - 25 Or 6 To 4 - live, 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chicago Transit Authority - I'm A Man (1968)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLUFl6WO6E]Chicago (Terry Kath) - I'm A Man 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/It75wQ0JypA]Bus Stop- The Hollies - 1966 - YouTube[/ame]

The Hollies ~ Bus Stop


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/VvD0_aeAf2E]"A Summer Song" Chad & Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]

Chad and Jeremy ~ A Summer Song


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXYNHp19xok]The Searchers - Needles And Pins ('64) - YouTube[/ame]

The Searchers ~ Needles and Pins


----------



## waltky

Eydie Gorme passes at 84...

*'Bossa Nova' singer Eydie Gorme dies aged 84*
_10 August 2013 > Singer Eydie Gorme, who had a hit in 1963 with Blame It On The Bossa Nova, has died in Las Vegas at the age of 84, her publicist has said._


> Gorme was a popular nightclub and TV singer, both with her husband Steve Lawrence and as a solo act.  In 1953, she joined what became the Tonight Show on the NBC television network. She and Lawrence also recorded Spanish-language songs which became hits in Latin America.  Gorme died after a brief illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eydie Gorme had several hits, both with her husband Steve Lawrence and as a solo artist
> 
> Lawrence was at her bedside, along with their son, when she died on Saturday afternoon, her publicist Howard Bragman said.   Gorme, who was born to Spanish-speaking Jewish parents in New York in 1928, grew up speaking both English and Spanish.
> 
> She met Lawrence in 1953 on the set of a New York local TV programme hosted by Steve Allen which became the Tonight Show the next year. The couple married in 1957.  Gorme's biggest solo hit was Blame It On The Bossa Nova. She also scored another success on her own in 1964 with the Spanish-language song, Amor, recorded with the Mexican band Trio Los Panchos.
> 
> BBC News - 'Bossa Nova' singer Eydie Gorme dies aged 84



BlueGin & Ropey...

... excellent taste in music...

... what the website for Turmoil?


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfE0Lhx66Mc]Broken Hearted Melody -- Sarah Vaughan (in HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k0GDQrK2jo]Martha Reeves & The Vandellas - Heat Wave (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9qAwNNY5UY]The Supremes - Baby Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWR6FLnPack]Ken Curtis "Tumbling Tumbleweeds" Festus Country - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFfUt7HQWM]What Is Life - George Harrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Notice the similar hair cuts......Spock and the early Beatles. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI]George Harrison-My Sweet Lord (Studio Version) Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yca2BCwAnBQ]Tom Jones It's Not Unusual - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RHTb-WE4zo]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/eNtXHkn8mSc"]We're Gonna Go Fishing Next Saturday Night - YouTube[/ame]

Starts at 32 seconds


----------



## mudwhistle

freedombecki said:


> We're Gonna Go Fishing Next Saturday Night - YouTube
> 
> Starts at 32 seconds



I couldn't wait that long.........


----------



## wavingrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpjeqbgQFaQ]Paul Simon - Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0cFm2a5vykc]Gallery - It's So Nice To Be With You - YouTube[/ame]

Gallery ~ It's So Nice To Be With You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/I95xCjQe6Jg]Climax-Precious & Few 1972 - YouTube[/ame]

Climax ~ Precious And Few


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rv_UW8sHsWE]Tell it like it is - Aaron Neville - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/v14wUa3D4Ns]Grass Roots - Two Divided By Love (Live, 1972) - YouTube[/ame]

Grass Roots ~ Two Divided By Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/B3aTwlwAnXc]THE GRASS ROOTS- "SOONER OR LATER" (WITH LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]

The Grass Roots ~ Sooner Or Later


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0-A7-nfVKTg]White Plains - Julie Do Ya Love Me - YouTube[/ame]

White Plains ~ Julie Do Ya Love Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/PQ7HN7GkuH8]White Plains - My Baby Loves Lovin' (1970 - HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

White Plains ~ My Baby Loves Lovin


----------



## Ropey

Pat Boone - Three Coins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_QX4PSpSpI]Pat Boone - Three Coins In The Fountain - YouTube[/ame]

What a crooner.


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQM9tChA1z4]Loggins and Messina - My Music (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

mudwhistle said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're Gonna Go Fishing Next Saturday Night - YouTube
> 
> Starts at 32 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait that long.........
Click to expand...

 It took me an hour at youtube just to find it, and I had to wait. The song just popped into my head out of nowhere while I was sewing, and I was driven to find it.

The more I thought about it, though, the funnier that cartoon bit got.

It's the battle of the sexes in a song!


----------



## freedombecki

Here's another that just popped into my head while sewing yesterday and again today... don't know why. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/2_f9lrXd_48]The Cookies - Chains (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9VZna8YJe0]Wonder years .. we have got tonight - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFyJq-3_jLs]The Wonder Years - The Lake Ending - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBboaz9Jgqo]Agnetha Fältskog - Dance Your Pain Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

She's Gone...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVLfzYkM6Lo]Hall & Oates - She's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

ah geez... I can tell already that I'm gonna be stuck in the 70's tonight... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F__m3piXfk]Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)1978 Lp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Joe Walsh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzEzIBHuUmU]Joe Walsh - Life Of illusion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

a momentary jump to the early 80's... 'cause this tune just popped up in my head and won't go away 'til I post it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPOIS5taqA8]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

back to the 70's... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU0pC_COWHw]Gary Wright - Dream Weaver (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

10cc...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS6X-hAeH24]10cc - "I'm Not In Love" (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Bad Company...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAPUxvjbdcU]Bad Company - Can't Get Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Don't Think Twice, It's Allright (1962)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N17KILNSS0]Don't Think Twice, It's Alright Live - Bob Dylan 1962.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I Threw It All Away...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcFbyJ_HoSg]Bob Dylan - I Threw It All Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leo Kottke...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1ynrFzbyY]Leo Kottke - Louise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more Leo...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0Fa9t6vh4]Vaseline Machine Gun Leo Kottke 6 & 12 String Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjm1CN-6ahA]Donna The Prima Donna - Dion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/L0dikX80Ed8]The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife

ThirdTerm said:


> Agnetha Fältskog - Dance Your Pain Away - YouTube



She's the only member of ABBA to go solo and had some super cuts.

Thanks for posting her.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34P18at0Q7s]Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

an ol' favorite from down here...

first zydeco tune to hit the Billboard 100... way back in 1961...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtfEfO_BnoU]CLEVELAND CROCHET / SUGAR BEE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the undisputed king of zydeco... the late great Clifton Chenier...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaJI4A9sZqI]CLIFTON CHENIER - CALINDA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother great zydeco musician... the big man hisself, Geno Delafose... playin' at a local festival...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI5HmghXNXg]Geno Delafose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipCwQKi4fqg]Another Day/Paul Mccartney chords & Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mt_HTeERRg]Every Night - Paul McCartney - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/aDN_FnkWsLc]The Murmaids - Popsicles and Icicles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QTql5EKgzCg]Do You Love Me The Contours 1962 Gordy 45 # 7005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5k0GDQrK2jo]Martha Reeves & The Vandellas - Heat Wave (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl

for those in the vicinity of Winston Salem--

Winston Salem Chronicle ? The Ice Man Cometh


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]_yIaelSVhyM[/youtube]

This popped up on my Ipod the other day

I haven't heard it in years.


----------



## wavingrl

the Boomers of the ATL are pleased--finally an  Oldies station--the formats shift around so often--difficult to find your station.

I was driving around--defensively as always--and hit the button lost whatever I had found--hit it again--and found this station. It must have just started--maybe Monday--this was Tuesday.

98.9 for oldies in ATL

98.9 drops Christian/country hybrid the Walk for True Oldies | Radio & TV Talk | www.accessatlanta.com

<The advantage of using Shannon (who worked in Atlanta many years ago) is multi-fold: he is a syndicated radio legend, providing a voice to the station, and was on 106.7 a few years ago so people in town are familiar with him. And he knows how to blend oldies well. (He made the announcement a couple of times the first hour.>

~~~
He sounds familiar--the style--how we did it in the 70's. The best of the best of drive time was hands down Gary McKee and Yetta Levitt--so funny--you would just have to pull over. He is still so funny- posts  on my FB page---sort of like Seinfeld--maybe a little Conan--kept this city moving for ? a decade. Good times.

http://airchexx.com/2013/07/31/gary-mckee-on-79-wqxi-atlanta-full-morning-show-1972/


----------



## skye

God bless us all......... and our  past....

good night.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7HsGBJjilQ]Hoagy Carmichael - Skylark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uTVulMhj0oQ]BEYOND THE BLUE HORIZON ~ Lou Christie - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Christie ~ Beyond The Blue Horizon


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/uLemdORSx_E]LOU CHRISTIE - I'm Gonna Make You Mine (1969) - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Christie ~ I'm Gonna Make You Mine


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/NzhuZ4jMnZU]Lou Christie - Since I Don't Have You - YouTube[/ame]

Lou Christie ~ Since I Don't Have You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ndu_sdKr8h4]Johnny Maestro - The Way You Look Tonight - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Maestro ~ The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4ZjUp6k-7CA]The Crests - The Angels Listened In (Alt. Version) - YouTube[/ame]

The Crests ~ The Angels Listened In


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LRtloKyzD_U]Johnny Maestro & the Crests - Gee (But I'd Give the World) - YouTube[/ame]

Johnny Maestro And The Crests ~ Gee ( But I'd Give The World)


----------



## Kat3eWhit

I'm talkin' the REAL oldies, 50s, 60s, 70s...the stuff I grew up listening to...the best music ever!


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/92iVi1tqdME]Sugartime - The McGuire Sisters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/e8-hAM8tdr0]Elvis Presley - One Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/r3p6SQY3284]Eddie Hodges - Girls Girls Girls (Made To Love) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QOwwamcOngw]BILLY BLAND Let The Little Girl Dance FEB '60 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/C_3Cvy_-C7U]Easier said than done - The Essex - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_IKpA__9kTU]Bobby Rydell - Forget Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/CIEBErVs0fY]the duprees - you belong to me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/m4yqhCypYfE]Maybe Baby - Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZvP42bkrhO4]Bobby Vinton - Sealed With A Kiss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/fJY5hRtgZWc]Chuck Berry - Johnny B Goode ( Original Version ) Chess 45 RPM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/H2di83WAOhU]The Platters - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/EBiJAxgZFFI]"Personality" Lloyd Price - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/zuBLQm99dng]Bill Parsons - The All American Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5T9OeN3t37Y]El Paso By Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/f18w--OpVyM]The Brooklyn Bridge - Worst That Could Happen - YouTube[/ame]

The Brooklyn Bridge ~ Worst That Could Happen


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0FrxUpI_MUA]SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER - THE HAPPENINGS 1965. - YouTube[/ame]

The Happenings ~ See You In September


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/BR3xcZ-osqE]The Flying Machine - Smile A Little Smile For Me - YouTube[/ame]

The Flying Machine ~ Smile A Little Smile For Me


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/0cFm2a5vykc]Gallery - It's So Nice To Be With You - YouTube[/ame]

Gallery ~ It's So Nice To Be With You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/d3TkNgdUH8w]"Nothing Can Change This Love" - Sam Cooke - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~Nothing Can Change This Love


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/_0w-SyZmpos]sam cooke-jamaica farewell - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Jamaica Farewell


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YLdaw-rffjI]Sam Cooke-baby, won't you please come home.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Sam Cooke ~ Baby Wont You Please Come Home


----------



## Moonglow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSwjuz_-yao]Tom Lehrer- Be Prepared - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

one of my fav

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvhYqeGp_Do]Tom Lehrer - The Vatican Rag - fabulous version - LIVE FILM From Copenhagen in 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Tom Lehrer was Da Bomb...!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgASBVMyVFI]Tom Lehrer - National Brotherhood Week - with intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu9ZepcV0CM]JAY AND THE AMERICANS- " COME A LITTLE BIT CLOSER " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWaqAPkphz0]Marty Robbins - A White Sport Coat And A Pink Carnation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvyOqKhKWQ4]The Chiffons - One Fine Day - 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4LE2jmW9XdY]Elvis Presley - Treat Me Nice - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ Treat Me Nice


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJ5LQb5PQsc]Elvis Presley - A Fool Such As I - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ A Fool Such As I


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/QkMVscR5YOo]elvis presley - its now or never (1960) - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ It's Now Or Never


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/EKab0Uu6kFQ]Elvis Presley One Night With You - YouTube[/ame]

Elvis Presley ~ One Night With You


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - FM (No Static At All)


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E]BW Stevenson - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/ejw_LOi-nhk]The Monkees - Randy Scouse Git - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ Randy Scouse Git


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/aYn03_tmZn8]No Time - Monkees - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ No Time


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/3WBVoW0U5HY]The Monkees - If You Have the Time - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ If You Have The Time


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/4zAKWrJaLyc]Monkees - She Hangs Out (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]

Monkees ~ She Hangs Out


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PfxgbsXeTdE]The new christy minstrels - Green green (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/3cELsUMcQdc]NEW CHRISTY MINSTRELS - Today (1964) HQ Stereo! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/uz6HB9HYQz4]The Springfields "Silver Threads and Golden Needles" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/3kzeCjluvxU]We'll Sing In The Sunshine- Gale Garnett- 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/XQ2kgV62ivo]The Rooftop Singers - Walk Right In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/jRv-fgfLFTk]The Highwaymen - Michael (Row The Boat Ashore) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/InRDF_0lfHk]Paint it Black - Vietnam War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Sa9LbUyFCGA]The Brothers Four - Greensleeves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dau2_Lt8pbM]Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/jjNgn4r6SOA]Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge over troubled water (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/4zLfCnGVeL4]The Sound of Silence (Original Version from 1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeP4FFr88SQ]Mr. Tambourine Man (Live at the Newport Folk Festival. 1964) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBadAVsdixk]Mark Knopfler - Brothers in arms [Berlin 2007] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Temeloes - Silence is Golden

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n03g8nsaBro]The Tremeloes - Silence is Golden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/LQUMpTGdw8g]Brooklyn Bridge - Blessed Is The Rain - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]

Brooklyn Bridge ~ Blessed Is The Rain


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/YzGzYIpwEu4]Larry Chance & The Earls - I Believe - YouTube[/ame]

Larry Chance And The Earls ~ I Believe


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/tI5yBhm7rQo]The Duprees My foolish heart - YouTube[/ame]

The Duprees ~ My Foolish Heart


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/WEiS55Xg1B8]FRANKIE VALLI - WHY - YouTube[/ame]

Frankie Valli ~ Why


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/8_1u0vGN4dM]I Can't Live A Dream - Frankie Valli - YouTube[/ame]

Frankie Valli ~ I Can't Live A Dream


----------



## Ropey

The Four Seasons - Rag Doll

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOEPQniP004]FRANKIE VALLI AND THE FOUR SEASONS rag doll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

For the win:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfgnc6Ey0q0]Raspberries Go All The Way Mike Douglas Show 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/p_-xFC5yNqc]Eric Carmen - I Wanna Hear It From Your Lips [1984] - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen~ I Want To Hear It From Your Lips


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/5Q_i9GG5wXI]ERIC CARMEN-"THAT'S ROCK N' ROLL" - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen ~ That's Rock N Roll


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/Wo32aEinO6E]Raspberries - "I Wanna Be With You" (1972) - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen and The Raspberries ~ I Wanna Be With You


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/rxCxpsnTGc0]ERIC CARMEN- "HEY DEANIE" - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Carmen ~ Hey Deanie


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zy79-ww27sw]Soldier Boy----The Shirelles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dTFJxM3m-lY]Peter, Paul and Mary - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'nother Eric Carmen tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV6Jj_U1nDg]Never Gonna Fall in Love Again (onscreen lyrics) by Eric Carmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vM4glPisJo4]Roberta Flack "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" (1969) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

the still-missed, late, great Harry Nilsson...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bQGRRolrg0]Harry Nilsson - Without You 1972 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

sweet tune from the Three Degrees...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUSYj5zq144]Three Degrees - When Will I See You Again (1974) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/RtJ5QuWjnzo]Simon & Garfunkel : El Condor Pasa (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

El Cóndor Pasa (Flight of the Condor) is a song from the zarzuela El Cóndor Pasa by the Peruvian composer Daniel Alomía Robles written in 1913 and based on traditional Andean folk tunes.

[ame=http://youtu.be/CkcxZRxUpSE]My Choice - Peruvian Folk: El Condor Pasa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ZrNz83meA]Tonight is What it Means to be Young - Streets of Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7xZcT-QglI]Oldies Mix 50s 60s / Rock 'n roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5ER3dGuxbU&list=PLF9D7403AB5B33CA1]US Soccer Chant - Over There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Hollies - On a Carousel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XRjp7vClT8]The Hollies- "On A Carousel" in Abbey Road 1967 (Reelin' In The Years Archives) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cJQwnAhXnBk]The Doors - Break on Through (To the Other Side) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HZN-7yCXH0E]The Association - Windy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/RfbmjUQOFxs]SONNY & CHER "THE BEAT GOES ON" (1967) ORIGINAL RECORDING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q0iqg2UanEc]The Who - I Can See For Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/a00_tPLcE_g]The Rolling Stones - Ruby Tuesday -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/eDdI7GhZSQA]The Beatles-Hey Jude - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/fJMwxucTJyo]The Five Americans - Western Union - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/NGFToiLtXro]Can't Take My Eyes off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ycn4f7TQePM]Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without You Original HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/1n03a7cLf0M]Lies - The Knickerbockers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5apEctKwiD8]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0tNCKKX2eAM]Bobby Vee - "The Night Has A Thousand Eyes" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5J_QoDrNhNo]Gene Pitney -- Only Love Can Break a Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/pc7rxipJQ08]The Mamas and The Papas - Dedicated to the one i love (HQ Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/VCusyLPrFCo]NEIL SEDAKA - LAUGHTER IN THE RAIN [w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xvaQisHV8jw]Ed Ames - My Cup Runneth Over (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rkgozdtsh_g]The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-NlLQuNd8]" Sunshine On My Shoulder " John Denver with lyrics. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjjBpnEBQIs]The Kingsman lyrics Louie, Louie -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsArOakcLHw]Train in the Distance, Paul Simon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwK9gwX3ZBs]Orleans - Love Takes Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

anybody recognize the 2nd guy over from the left? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrUkwF4DSyU]Player - This Time I'm in It for Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/sHKUcXNq_xk]Andy Kaufman becomes Elvis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Heard this one in a little country diner on Karyoke night by a lady with a wonderful voice...

[ame=http://youtu.be/jVbkz_3lO3c]In The Arms Of an Angel - Sarah McLaughlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyooCErXdMI]A Beautiful Morning-The Rascals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1sjOg8TFYw]Back Home Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyxTdLuH-8]The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL6YxbI8ASo]Dion DiMucci - Donna The Prima Donna (HQ Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExJaT2MkEYs]Paul McCartney - Another Day - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP74a2jQhDM]The Beatles - Two of us HD and HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvfG9uFswis]001 1960 Floyd Cramer Last Date - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4bo4ByFhLM]DON GIBSON: Sea Of Heartbreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Aw c'mon, you said OLDIES......

Now THIS is _OLD_........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XROMw3Z4e0]Gracie Fields The Biggest Aspidistra In The World 1938 - YouTube[/ame]

But ya gotta to listen to ans suss out the words to find the amusement.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/JY_a-xaHJtk]THE EVERLY BROTHERS Bye Bye Love (take 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/hwn1ZIj36lM]Since I Fell For You - Lenny Welch - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dAGGTVft5Lk]Thomas Crown (1968) The Windmills of Your Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/WW21rcHiVU0]The Ventures - Walk -- Don't Run (original) - [STEREO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/K2O9ryz7Eik]Toto - Rosanna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/VATF93NMujk]Frank Chacksfield & his Orchestra - Ebb Tide ( 1954 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This is the one I remember, though  

[ame=http://youtu.be/CmaOTCgmPLk]The Righteous Brothers - "Ebb Tide" (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/U5bUmx-hk-c]The Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/CRwR33FLmrI]Go-Go's - We Got The Beat (Solid Gold US TV 1982) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/OdFghZmdwXk]Oak Ridge Boys - Elvira - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9ttDUGM-1mU]Neil Diamond - Coming to America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/oR6okRuOLc8]The Rose - Bette Midler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/y6QBaZHltJw]Blondie- Call me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/OtXYzjI3Byk]Steal Away ~ Robbie Dupree b2b What a Fool Believes ~ The Doobie Brothers (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/RdBcfRhzzAA]Toto - Africa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/z0GpEH1rBRs]Gloria Gaynor - I will survive (Official song Hd, Hq) Cd-rip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HJ3qTNbElVY]Kenny Rogers - She Believes in Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_KDPUTyDyQ]Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/7j_yGYU_jUU]Andy Gibb Shadow Dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/eM2b9CcH1KM]Rolling Stones The Last Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqnuI9K5ct4]Time of the season - The Zombies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/sH_QroMnBwY]Heart of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/WqukWXviyew]American Pie - Don McLean (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/XpqqjU7u5Yc]Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/oTeUdJky9rY]John Denver ? Take Me Home, Country Roads (The Ultimate Collection) with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ye5BuYf8q4o]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5UWRypqz5-o]Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_7Mi77iqMjA]Lionel Richie - Say You Say Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HVKtL9VU8rQ]Billy Joel "Pianoman" Original Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SsSVcRYh8dE]Bob Segar - Old Time Rock N' Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/jsezr0qiFIc]Todd Rundgren - Hello Its Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9ttDUGM-1mU]Neil Diamond - Coming to America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Wasn't this about oldies?

I mean OLD oldies?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGE--9Cp4tU]Thomas Edison Recites "Mary Had a Little Lamb" (1927) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/s2TZ_zQjMfQ]Peter Paul and Mary, Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

HenryBHough said:


> Wasn't this about oldies?
> 
> I mean OLD oldies?
> 
> Thomas Edison Recites "Mary Had a Little Lamb" (1927) - YouTube



Well, you know how it is, Henry. Kids today now say "Oh, that's soooooooooooo yesterday!"... and they're in the sixth grade.


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vz285B4sleQ]Bobby Sherman - Easy Come, Easy Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rr_DTozbH8E]Burr & Campbell - I'm forever blowing bubbles (1919) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/MXPN1HAu7Pk]Nat King Cole ::: I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Write Myself A Letter - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUzr0AOwIhk]Jim Lowe - Green Door ( 1956 ) - YouTube[/ame]
Jim Lowe - Green Door ( 1956 )


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ0eoH4l4us]The Bobbettes - Mr Lee.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
The Bobbettes - Mr Lee.wmv 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT_Yvpt2Jjw]The Bobbettes - I Shot Mr. Lee (STEREO) - YouTube[/ame]
The Bobbettes - I Shot Mr. Lee (STEREO)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpEA5QGYJFQ]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange - YouTube[/ame]
Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/aH9HlmVfdyg]Sugartime - The McGuire Sisters 1958 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1st_9KudWB0]Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959 - YouTube[/ame]
Santo & Johnny, Sleepwalk, 1959


----------



## HenryBHough

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkkvLHXyOfY]1941 Andrews Sisters - Music Makers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/K4R93xnKink]Bread - Make It with You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/5UA3kFSvdN0]It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/JODGCdyTsAo]PERRY COMO Hot Diggity Dog Ziggity Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/NfZtJn5_0B0]STANDING ON THE CORNER -THE FOUR LADS 1956. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/W0bidd0Uhvk]Bill Haley & Comets - See You Later Alligator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/FyM8NVl4yBY]The Platters - The Great Pretender - HD (1955) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/O0OJmnrOFhw]ON THE STREET WHERE YOU LIVE (My Fair Lady) - Vic Damone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HKkbQhjNefc]Canadian Sunset by Andy Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

This one was playing when I was a little girl and our daddy bought a boat. We went to the lake and skied that day! It was a wonderful family summer.... and I drank a lot of lake water learning to stay up. 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/bQQCPrwKzdo]fats domino - blueberry hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cE_jOD2Fxvs]Then He Kissed Me - The Crystals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ejkgrOmJTA8]"Wish You Were Here" Eddie Fisher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/uSzmuWImK7Q]Jimmy Durante - I'll Be Seeing You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PAC2YxUrLi8]Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers Live 1956 - Why Do Fools Fall In Love/I Promise To Remember - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PaRlW-jz1QQ]Eydie Gormé BLAME IT ON THE BOSSA NOVA. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ik9dxkKriV0]Bruce Channel - Hey Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/c_BwauaXAlc]Tommy Roe - Sheila - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/2UMGPBiaTvw]Skeeter Davis SILVER THREADS AND GOLDEN NEEDLES. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/TzVtrGxGuzI]Pat Boone-Cherry pink and apple blossom white - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Fpd_ggGiDE]Bobby Darin - Dream Lover - Original song 1959.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Ambrose & His Orchestra - Just One of Those Things


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kaR_jfoYL1Q]LESLEY GORE - IT'S MY PARTY 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/VZMD_2RZrm4]Doris Day - Autumn Leaves - 1956 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Ambrose & His Orchestra - Sweet Muchacha


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/F_o-adbq9h0]Johnny Angel-Shelley Fabares - YouTube[/ame]

I always thought Shelly looked like my sister.  







I guess she should have, she played it often enough.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ga3SCpoyIgE]12 year old Julie Andrews~ Polonaise Mignon - YouTube[/ame]

Too cool. Asking him the questions back.   She sure was precocious.  And her voice.


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> 12 year old Julie Andrews~ Polonaise Mignon - YouTube
> 
> Too cool. Asking him the questions back.  She sure was precocious. And her voice.



Wow, Ropey! Julie Andrews has been a true songbird from an early age! No wonder everybody loves her voice. It's delightful!


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cQF-VsbMfDA]Frank Ifield - I remember you (1962) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/BS8z952Igq8]Jimmy Elledge - Funny How Time Slips Away (1961) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/1TD_pSeNelU]Willie Nelson - On the Road Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/t9SSyMN75wY]Barry Manilow - Mandy (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/UauHDIlhvTk]Mac Davis....'.Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me'..1972.. W/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/8zqOU_slcgY]B.J. Thomas - ANOTHER SOMEBODY DONE SOMEBODY WRONG SONG ( sin video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/h81Ojd3d2rY]The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/bPYT9Vyu62A]The Association Windy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LcJm1pOswfM]Cant Take My Eyes Off You - Frankie Valli and The 4 Seasons + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/V6jxxagVEO4]The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn (To Everything There Is A Season) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/0MiQzAo6Cp8]The Archies Sugar Sugar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xu-DWUngjhk]Peter, Paul and Mary - Don't think twice, it's alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/4Spy3Nd2D6w]Madonna - Evita - Don't cry for Me Argentina 11/19 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM&feature=share&list=PL6188BDBD5D992593]Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/1IdEhvuNxV8]Donna Summer- Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/1ztZ7WFo3nw]KNOCK ON WOOD "Amii Stewart" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZBR2G-iI3-I]I Will Survive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vWz9VN40nCA]Olivia Newton-John - Physical - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtauQj65_4w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtauQj65_4w[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGa__ECvnM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGa__ECvnM[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9EJ0qXNJGg]Jerry Reed "When You're Hot You're hot" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Vandalshandle said:


> Jerry Reed "When You're Hot You're hot" - YouTube








R.I.P Tim...


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/355Fk8drgZE]Laura Branigan - Gloria [1982] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7BRraVMZzc]TOWN WITHOUT PITY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/g-PqM0BSmt4]Peggy Lee - It's A Good Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj96QFzOL5Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj96QFzOL5Y[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mFTMEbZ-dk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Billy Joe Royal - Down In The Boondocks (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XcTyEKSnYg[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rfL0_ORFdw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]The Rolling Stones The Last Time 1965 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe2VWCFAjoE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe2VWCFAjoE[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVOjLVEA3lU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVOjLVEA3lU[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXLJsO_ulw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Apache - Jörgen Ingmann 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP8G4clUJBY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Paul Revere and The Raiders - Kicks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick

Anyone else remember Burt Sugarman's _The Midnight Special_?


Great show...


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-XQ26KePUQ]Save the last dance for me - The Drifters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL

"September in the rain' "by Julie London. Then  there was Vera Lynn's "We will met again",Sorry I don't have any fancy videos to go along with the music, I leave that to your imagination. Then there is the 'Hymn to her" by the Pretenders. Such a sweet sweet beautiful  song, it's almost like the wind whispering in your ears. You don&#8217;t need a  video for that.


----------



## katsteve2012

hjmick said:


> Anyone else remember Burt Sugarman's _The Midnight Special_?
> 
> 
> Great show...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_FOQ7-P30



Sure do, I also remember Shindig, Hulaballoo, and of course American Bandstand.


----------



## laziale

I always like MJ for my favorite singer.


----------



## Ropey

The Chi-lites - Have you seen her

[ame=http://youtu.be/xVYxKRXDT2I]The Chi-lites "Have you seen her" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuY44PHC0wI]Dead Skunk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCvcZhX7oxk]Mickey & Sylvia - Love is strange (1956) - YouTube[/ame]

(The height of the calypso era)


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3HXy9mGPpI]the Drifters There Goes my Baby - YouTube[/ame]

(love the kettle drum!)


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo8DhbQw_O4]Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back (1965) - YouTube[/ame]

(The final answer to the early 60's teen death songs)


----------



## Ropey

The Four Seasons - Rag Doll

[ame=http://youtu.be/kYBZqfOZiS4]The Four Seasons - Rag Doll[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline




----------



## Sweet_Caroline




----------



## HenryBHough

Learn the words now....won't be much longer before everybody will be singing this one (again):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eih67rlGNhU]Brother, Can You Spare A Dime? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Johnny Mathis - Maria

[ame=http://youtu.be/NricmrUfTrI]Johnny Mathis - Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Swing out Sister - LaLa (Means I Love You)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UXhY2jYmWpE]SWING OUT SISTER LaLa (Means I Love You) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/k9Itt02QOO0]Beatles- Eleanor Rigby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/MvswocNN-g8]Glen Campbell - Try A Little Kindness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ED87HYX9gXc]Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KnnHprUGKF0]BIG BAD JOHN ~ Jimmy Dean 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myu_wBPfpxs]Johnnie Ray - "The Little White Cloud That Cried" - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Everybody knows this song by The John of Mathis....Erroll Garner wrote the music:


Notorious, it became, from the movie "Play Misty for Me".

But who knows this other Errol Garner piece?  The original of which I used as closing theme on "Beautiful Music" radio for about 40 years:


Here's Erroll....but not the original arrangement of "Dreamy" as first appeared on his "Other Voices" (Columbia CL1014) LP:


----------



## Vandalshandle

I posted this just so that younger people here can see just how bad country music could be back in the 1960's. It is a little better now, but that's not saying much....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEL3GaEER_U]Tex Ritter - Hillbilly Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Knowing full well I'll be labelled "RACIST".......


A great performance too many will willingly sacrifice on the altar of political correctness.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I Ran - Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoMc0T9gTsE]SANDPIPERS- ALI BABA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/bqfSXkVH9ac]Stevie Wonder - I Just Called To Say I Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/kU9faERbno0]Anita Ward ~ Ring My Bell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dFypAB7nYGA]three dog night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PDpVS7D9AJs]The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/nDxhugRKZ8g]The Four Seasons - December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night) [with lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZqjVAgT74_A]Jimmy Gilmer - ? Sugar Shack ? (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_LBmUwi6mEo]The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/PycKSdKG_74]Come See About Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/LboNYB_oKTY]"Devoted to You" The Everly Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbvFOf9lshI]Melanie Safka-I've Got A Brand New Pair Of Roller Skates-dolaysiztumlec.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTOK-Z7g6Gk]Rock'n'Roll Song from 1938! 'Trucking Little Woman' BIG BILL BROONZY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/98U9E_DlWjU]~PETER,PAUL AND MARY~ "The Raven" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/stwt_ew6Bac]Peter, Paul and Mary 500 Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/MLhYghzNfII]Peter, Paul & Mary - Lemon Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Go9aks4aujM]Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

First time ever I saw your face was written by Ewan MacColl for his wife, Peggy Seeger... was in 1957.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/cXYPb0rrwbA]Peggy Seeger - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (1957) - YouTube[/ame]

 Since then, it has been performed many times, many wass...

 [ame=http://youtu.be/jnXNt4fJqj4]The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Celine Dion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzKKMD5VCGM&list=PLwYpmmzll3XTyw_ghgI36yWcCbIUyMRRp&feature=share&index=6]Gregorian - The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myu_wBPfpxs]Johnnie Ray - "The Little White Cloud That Cried" - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paris

Any song by Richie Valens


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/EFofqe26t-4]Robert Preston - Chicken Fat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/wR4tc1C-NrE]I FEEL THE EARTH MOVE - CAROLE KING 1971.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xEkIou3WFnM]"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/KEXQkrllGbA]Bill Withers - Lean On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/JOIo4lEpsPY]James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/YaqjpfZJjpk]The Drifters - Stand By Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/v83UX1AY8Gs]Righteous Brothers - Soul & Inspiration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/VvD0_aeAf2E]"A Summer Song" Chad & Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/3cELsUMcQdc]NEW CHRISTY MINSTRELS - Today (1964) HQ Stereo! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/vWesxME9Cto]The Beach Boys-I Get Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/dtVkKN9ryhU]Frankie Miller - Blackland Farmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/cSpwxz8s0NU](1963) The Crystals - Da Doo Ron Ron (When He Walked Me Home) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/Jt0mg8Z09SY]Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis-original song-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/A0kd-w7Xwd8]Lollipop - The Chordettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/wVHAQX5sSaU]Bobby Darin - Dream Lover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/icfq_foa5Mo]BOBBY VINTON-BLUE VELVET - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/BfuWXRZe9yA]The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZMadIrYxBU]The Angelettes Don't Let Him Touch You 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/_bpS-cOBK6Q]Booker T & the M G 's - Green Onions (Original / HQ audio) - YouTube[/ame]

 Green Onions, 1962


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/xr0caXhGTUU]Ted Heath And His Music - Swingin` Shepherd Blues ( 1958 ) - YouTube[/ame]

 Swingin' Shepherd Blues, 1958


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/JGb5IweiYG8]Fever - Peggy Lee - YouTube[/ame]

 Fever, Peggy Lee


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/kafVkPxjLYg"]Dionne Warwick I Say A Little Prayer 1967 Original Million Seller - YouTube[/ame]

 I say a little Prayer for You by Burt Bacharach and Hal David, 1966


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/toMRbadxC4E]The Best That You Can Do ("Arthur's Theme") - Christopher Cross (w/Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

Arthur's Theme, The Best 
 That You Can Do


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/XdD3Qy5U2t0]sailing lyrics christopher cross - YouTube[/ame]

Sailing


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]

Cool Change, Little River Band


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/zg-ivWxy5KE]Commodores - Sail On - YouTube[/ame]

Sail On, Commodores


----------



## freedombecki

[ame="http://youtu.be/KUwjNBjqR-c"]Cats In The Cradle-Harry Chapin - YouTube[/ame]

Cat's in the Cradle, Harry Chapin


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/QvwDohEEQ1E]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown - YouTube[/ame]

Bad Bad Leroy Brown, Jim Croce


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UnPzp2lmNk&feature=share&list=PLUdmMccuxH2H7-rF9vz856kDEQYve-YOY]The Coasters - Charlie Brown - YouTube[/ame]

Charlie Brown, The Coasters


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]

Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/c-q7Mih69KE]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]

Seven Bridges Road, The Eagles


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/HjDpKeiYxOU]Bob Seger - Still The Same - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/V_6qQEyCSv8]The Everly Brothers - Crying In The Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## dilloduck




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/RzUbr66ehnc]Gary Lewis & The Playboys - Everybody Loves A Clown[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/eiXtk296YmE]The Beatles Long Tall Sally (Live In Melbourne) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI]TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/oIAzQ6M2Bow]THE LEMON PIPERS- " GREEN TAMBOURINE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN4L7cAQf0]Gene Pitney - (The Man Who Shot) Liiberty Valance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/_muziTEnNWs]The Toys - A Lover's Concerto[/ame]

I've always liked this song.


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ERPwfK1Ys]Tragedy ~ Thomas Wayne & The Delons 1958 .wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc6N_S4lzC0]Robin Luke - Susie Darlin' (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

